# Regional Pill / MDMA Dicussion v...Nothing to see here!



## overdoser

*Ecstasy quality in Barcelona*

Hey peeps!%)

i've been trying to get some info about the E quality in Barcelona with no luck, reports on pillreport are quite outdatd and can't seem to find any threads on that there. i am going to barcelona this summer so if anyone got any piece of information to share, that would be highly appreciated!!

cheers!%)


----------



## fluffybudzz

Am gonna be just north of Barcelona as well for innovation in the sun. Would like to know what the scene is too


----------



## o-o-oscar

fluffybudzz said:


> Am gonna be just north of Barcelona as well for innovation in the sun. Would like to know what the scene is too



there should be a lot of mdma going around, there are big on it in spain


----------



## Herbaliser

Yeah, atleast one year ago it seemed like the mdma is everywhere and almost everyone in techno clubs atleast knew where to get some. I bought two separate times about 0,3g for 20e in a club.


----------



## Mailmonkey

If you've come here looking for information on mephedrone and piracy, you're in the wrong place, go here for the good stuff....

otherwise, this thread is for talking about MDMA, MDA, pills and things...oh, and it's continued from this one

On ya go....


----------



## smokespirals

Anybody seen or tried the Y3's yet?
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31108

The testing (see comments) made me chuckle on this.


----------



## headfuck123

has anyone tried red apples recently? iv been offerd some but havnt heard much on them.


----------



## smokespirals

Green apples were involved in some deaths recently, so personally I would avoid all apple stamps for a little while.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Anyone tried red supermen? Sure they were mentioned in the previous tread?


----------



## Mendo_K

Green Grenades 155mg MDMA (not the same as the cutout ones)
http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Februar_2013.pdf

Blue Toyotas 72mg MDMA 2mg PMMA... odd

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/PMMA_Februar_2013.pdf


----------



## Bearlove

Mods- I hope this is ok to post here,   If not then please just remove it.


February 19, 2013-Journalist wishes to speak to users about PMA

Posted by johnboy @ 9:20 am GMT

"I'm a British journalist, writing about the dangers of PMA and other dangerous drugs sold as Ecstasy in the UK and elsewhere. It'll be published in MixMag, which runs the world's most comprehensive drug survey. I'm looking for people who have suffered the negative effects of PMA, or whose friends have, to speak to or swap a few emails. I want to write an intelligent and accurate piece and need users' voices. Also any Dutch users who would be willing to chat about their experiences with test centres and Ecstasy would be great. Thanks." Mike Power

If you'd like to be interviewed, please contact Mike on mike@pillreports.com

**
Not sure if anyone is interested in this or not.

Thanks
Bearlove


----------



## jspun

How is the state of E quality or Molly in general in the UK and /or the rest of Europe? Know it was shitty for a few years. Has it improved in 2012-2013?
Ironically one of the reasons cited was the agressive campaign against safrole containing trees in Cambodia. When there are so many safrole plant species in North American, a vibrant production infrustructure in Canada, and even a species of Brazilian Safafrass containing 90% safrole in the oil (not requiring distillation), I don't see why the market didn't just adjust. Drug markets seem to be resistant to adjustments for some odd reason asthe heroin drought of 2010-2012 attest (why didn't the colombians, already establishing supply lines for coke in the UK not step up and utilize those supply lines to import heroin which would have been an excellent bussiness decision? Would have made great sense from a bussiness standpoint. Political factors (like they didn't want to attract more heat b/c coke is more acceptable?) What are your opinions?


----------



## Mendo_K

jspun said:


> How is the state of E quality or Molly in general in the UK and /or the rest of Europe? Know it was shitty for a few years. Has it improved in 2012-2013?
> Ironically one of the reasons cited was the agressive campaign against safrole containing trees in Cambodia. When there are so many safrole plant species in North American, a vibrant production infrustructure in Canada, and even a species of Brazilian Safafrass containing 90% safrole in the oil (not requiring distillation), I don't see why the market didn't just adjust. Drug markets seem to be resistant to adjustments for some odd reason asthe heroin drought of 2010-2012 attest (why didn't the colombians, already establishing supply lines for coke in the UK not step up and utilize those supply lines to import heroin which would have been an excellent bussiness decision? Would have made great sense from a bussiness standpoint. Political factors (like they didn't want to attract more heat b/c coke is more acceptable?) What are your opinions?



My opinions that the MDMA/Pill scene is as good as its been in a long while, some of the strongest pills ever recorded being produced. Steady supply of £13/g crystal MDMA....the only thing the drought did was push up the prices, its come down now for MDMA crystal but still remains a bit higher for pills, though the quantity has increased.


----------



## red&black

Mendo_K said:


> My opinions that the MDMA/Pill scene is as good as its been in a long while, some of the strongest pills ever recorded being produced. Steady supply of £13/g crystal MDMA....the only thing the drought did was push up the prices, its come down now for MDMA crystal but still remains a bit higher for pills, though the quantity has increased.



Fuck me, £13 per g, what part of the country do you live in??


----------



## Mendo_K

red&black said:


> Fuck me, £13 per g, what part of the country do you live in??



Manchester, thats when buying a quarter though, its usually £20/g and banging stuff, similar price in leeds. When you go down to london etc they cant believe it, most pay £30-40 odd down there.


----------



## red&black

Mendo_K said:


> Manchester, thats when buying a quarter though, its usually £20/g and banging stuff, similar price in leeds. When you go down to london etc they cant believe it, most pay £30-40 odd down there.



£30-£40 sounds a lot more like where I live, probably not a bad thing, £13 is dangerous, very dangerous....


----------



## connard

never seen £20/g in leeds for a single?!


----------



## Mendo_K

connard said:


> never seen £20/g in leeds for a single?!



Not saying its like that everywhere, just with the current contact thats what its going at. Of course it ranges from like £20-£30 for different people, just saying that its getting sold that cheap. Theres not a shortage in sight really.


----------



## Glowing aaron

If im honest ive seen a lot of that cheap stuff in manx and turned it down just doesn't smell right and taste isnt strange, something suspect about it IMO, of course this is just the batches i have seen. But £13 a g on 1/4 is silly cheap i'd be expecting something dodgy if i was paying that.


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Manchester, thats when buying a quarter though, its usually £20/g and banging stuff, similar price in leeds. When you go down to london etc they cant believe it, most pay £30-40 odd down there.



over here its about the €70 - €80 a gram and you would be very lucky to get a g at €50 or €60.

pills are going for €4 to €8 each.


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> over here its about the €70 - €80 a gram and you would be very lucky to get a g at €50 or €60.
> 
> pills are going for €4 to €8 each.



Whats up with ireland! Few friends recently got back from dublin and said they were paying around 5£ a pint or something daft like that, the pills are getting lower now though which is good. 5 notes instead of 10 in the clubs now it seems


----------



## Snakes

tried those 300mg skulls the other day in 1/2's. I prefer the 200mg+ dutch pills. doing them in 1/2's seemed a little weak, enough mdma for a response but no real momentum or euphoria for me. 150mg just might not be enough for me and 300mg is just far too much to take in term of safety.

Looks great, just an awkwardly dosed pill in the race to the top.


----------



## coors light

ireland is a pure rip off for drink.our last budget saw a euro added on to every bottle of wine.as for the mdma prices i suppose if people know they will get 70euro a g they will charge that, its usually the standard over here.you would pay 70 for 10 pills sometimes so i think it works out better sometimes for the mdma


----------



## Mendo_K

Another death it seems to have been blamed on the pink hearts that caused a few deaths some weeks ago, the pink heart shaped pills. I have still not seen an image of them, nor have the police have released an image It seems they are circulating the north west though and causing a lot of problems.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../police-revealed-ecstasy-could-played-1336039


----------



## effie

^ Thank you for the info, I'll add it to our "dodgy/dangerous pills" sticky if you don't mind..

Be careful peeps


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> over here its about the €70 - €80 a gram and you would be very lucky to get a g at €50 or €60.
> 
> pills are going for €4 to €8 each.



Last I paid for a single gram of MDMA was €50.
Just before Christmas I got a Q for €200. Lovely synth of MDMA too. High purity.

Havn't seen any around in the last while tho. No new pill batch since the blue ghosts either!


----------



## headfuck123

has anyone in ireland or the uk heard of tiny blue pills with no logo. a friend told me they were like the amt blue blanks but way smaller. He compared them to candy flipping. Im thinking maybe 2c-b but who knows!


----------



## DM2010

Anyone tried the white Nintendos? What did you think of them?


----------



## Bearlove

Mendo_K said:


> My opinions that the MDMA/Pill scene is as good as its been in a long while, some of the strongest pills ever recorded being produced. Steady supply of £13/g crystal MDMA....the only thing the drought did was push up the prices, its come down now for MDMA crystal but still remains a bit higher for pills, though the quantity has increased.



Hops in car - needing directions :D


----------



## d1989

I can get hold of blue VW's again. I notice the last report on these were in 2011. Does anybody know if there is a new batch about or if these are likely to be that old batch which were quite good?


----------



## Digger909

DM2010 said:


> Anyone tried the white Nintendos? What did you think of them?



They're a nice pill.  Flocks are better though.


----------



## pothole

Ecstasydata have put up some test results for a fake red defqon. Nasty


----------



## dee_dee

From day one, the defqon has always been some shitty cheap legal high pill though.  Why the suprise?...


----------



## pothole

This one is clearly  a copycat pill. I've tested a fair few defqons and they have all been good. 
   These only showed up in the uk as far as I know so must have been a uk presser trying to cash in on the good reputation of the original defqons stamp.


----------



## Xtcpill69

dee_dee said:


> From day one, the defqon has always been some shitty cheap legal high pill though.  Why the suprise?...



Hi mate long time no see.. hope all is well.

iv only ever tryed 1 batch of defqons.. the very first red ones and i can quite safely say they were not a cheap legal high pill, at the time in my top 3 along with Qdance and squirells

but now i would not trust the stamp to much commosion over them.


----------



## dee_dee

apart from just coming in from the freezing cold, i am very well ty.  8(

hmm, all i no is that that pill is a well known rc pill in uk in 3 colours thats been around for what must be quite sometime, as i dont bother delving deeper into research with great regularity.

no doubt the partyflock will turn out the same in the long run.


----------



## Mendo_K

dee_dee said:


> From day one, the defqon has always been some shitty cheap legal high pill though.  Why the suprise?...



Because there are fake copycats around? Which look nothing like the original lol

Yeah im sure it will dee_dee if someone else decided to copy cat the current most popular pill in the world, it makes sense dosent it? This presser produces more than any other, the blue defqons were one of my best pills in a long time. The red defonqs where still good, just got a little on the lower dosed nearing the end, if 120mg is low. They changed to the party flocks pretty swiftly didnt they? Although hundreds of scientific lab tests confirming _could_ be wrong, you know.

All good pills get copied, just sometimes a bit rare to see it in the UK thats why your all suspicious I guess.


----------



## coollemon

Mendo_K said:


> Because there are fake copycats around? Which look nothing like the original lol
> 
> Yeah im sure it will dee_dee if someone else decided to copy cat the current most popular pill in the world, it makes sense dosent it? This presser produces more than any other, the blue defqons were one of my best pills in a long time. The red defonqs where still good, just got a little on the lower dosed nearing the end, if 120mg is low. They changed to the party flocks pretty swiftly didnt they? Although hundreds of scientific lab tests confirming _could_ be wrong, you know.
> 
> All good pills get copied, just sometimes a bit rare to see it in the UK thats why your all suspicious I guess.



Exactly mate. They pressed the Q dance for years and only a few batches of Defqons before moving onto the Pf's which i have found are getting stronger every batch.%)


----------



## Grassman

DM2010 said:


> Anyone tried the white Nintendos? What did you think of them?



I had the yellow ones last night, just got back from the rave. They were strong fuckers, but seemed to wear off quickly, compared to defqons. Weird.

Anyway, cup of tea, 20mg Valium and off to bed for me...


----------



## Grassman

I'd be interested to hear what some other people do to deal with come downs.  I normally use Valium and weed if I have it to knock myself out, then ill drink a smoothy when I wake up, before a takeaway for dinner - ideally a shag before bed that night!


----------



## coollemon

Grassman said:


> I'd be interested to hear what some other people do to deal with come downs.  I normally use Valium and weed if I have it to knock myself out, then ill drink a smoothy when I wake up, before a takeaway for dinner - ideally a shag before bed that night!



Drink whiskey, ride aw day, listen to radiohead then attemp a take away later on the sunday night.


----------



## pothole

Usually a valium and joint at night to send me to sleep then try and eat breakfast in the morning.  Have just got some 5 htp so will give that a go as well next time.


----------



## DM2010

Grassman said:


> I had the yellow ones last night, just got back from the rave. They were strong fuckers, but seemed to wear off quickly, compared to defqons. Weird.
> 
> Anyway, cup of tea, 20mg Valium and off to bed for me...



Cheers for the info mate. Mine are the white ones but heard they are similar to the yellow ones. Did you do them in halves?

Cup of tea after clubbing.. Not sure I could do that although I do like the idea of it!


----------



## DM2010

A nice Indian takeaway the next night is always in order... Even if you then feel full after a few pakoras


----------



## breakcorefiend

Getting some green ghosts shortly, What's the general consensus on em? they ok to double drop? going to be eating em at a mates birthday in a pub which I have been kicked out of previously for being 'too intoxicated' so don't want to end up a state too early!


----------



## Mendo_K

breakcorefiend said:


> Getting some green ghosts shortly, What's the general consensus on em? they ok to double drop? going to be eating em at a mates birthday in a pub which I have been kicked out of previously for being 'too intoxicated' so don't want to end up a state too early!



On those circumstances id advise a double drop for sure 

haha they are around 120mg so depends what your tolerance is like


----------



## breakcorefiend

Haha was expecting an answer like that :D
No tolerance at all so looking forward to testing em, 120mg ain't too bad, prob will get away with a double drop in that case


----------



## Grassman

DM2010 said:


> Cheers for the info mate. Mine are the white ones but heard they are similar to the yellow ones. Did you do them in halves?
> 
> Cup of tea after clubbing.. Not sure I could do that although I do like the idea of it!



I did one whole one to start with, then topped it up with 2 halfs, did the job well. They are strong, but manageable as a whole pill. I have only recently got out of bed and just ordered a healthy dominos! Match of the Day later then bed for me!


----------



## Grassman

breakcorefiend said:


> Getting some green ghosts shortly, What's the general consensus on em? they ok to double drop? going to be eating em at a mates birthday in a pub which I have been kicked out of previously for being 'too intoxicated' so don't want to end up a state too early!



 They are really lovely pills. Not too strong, but the synth was better than the Dutch pills, in my opinion. Yeah, I reckon you could double drop, although you would be quite mashed


----------



## Grassman

DM2010 said:


> A nice Indian takeaway the next night is always in order... Even if you then feel full after a few pakoras



I have opted for pizza, I'm fucking starving now!


----------



## WayneRooney

Anyone heard or had anything of Scooby doos?


----------



## jancrow

Are they cutouts?


----------



## WayneRooney

jancrow said:


> Are they cutouts?



eh?


----------



## pothole

Remember seeing a report on pillreport.com a while back. Round with an outline of scoobie.


----------



## pothole

Search for " scooby" theres a couple on there.


----------



## television82

pothole said:


> Search for " scooby" theres a couple on there.



Are reviews there screened though? Users could quite easily sign up and rate their stock, no? Both the scooby reports have reviews by users all signing up around the same time.


----------



## silverhaze

Anyone tried green hornets?


----------



## acidliam

I had some sort of hexagonal thing, it was domed on both sides as well, weirdest shaped pill I'v had in ages. Anyone have any more info on them?


----------



## tekkeN

Didn't particularly rate the ninja turtles. Def clean but mongy maybe it was just me that night but got a lot more energy off the marios/legos/team GBs


----------



## Mailmonkey

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-21564461



> Glastonbury teenagers in hospital after taking drugs
> Northload Street Two of the teenagers were initially put on life support machines
> 
> Six teenagers were taken to hospital and two of them remain in intensive care, after taking drugs in Glastonbury.
> 
> Police were called to an address in Northload Street early on Saturday after a report that the six had taken drugs and required medical attention.
> 
> The 18-year-olds are understood to have taken a derivative of ecstasy.
> 
> A man has been arrested on suspicion of possessing Class B drugs and released on bail.
> 
> A spokeswoman for Great Western Ambulance Service said six ambulances went to the address at 01:30 GMT.
> 
> She said the patients were in "various levels of consciousness". Three were taken to Musgrove Park Hospital, in Taunton, and three were taken to Yeovil District Hospital.
> 'Alarming reaction'
> 
> Insp Justin French, from Wells police station, said: "The drugs that they have taken, we believe, are a derivative of ecstasy.
> 
> "They took the drugs and their reaction was alarming which meant they had to be taken to hospital."
> 
> Insp French said two of them were initially put on a life support machine in intensive care and they remained in the unit being monitored.
> 
> He said they were "awake and out of danger".
> 
> Three of the teenagers were still on wards being observed on Sunday morning and one has been discharged.
> 
> He said: "They were in quite a bad state. Officers that attended said it was a rare incident to see... six distressed teenagers not knowing what's going on and suffering the effects of drug use.
> 
> "Inquiries are ongoing to establish which particular drug they have taken."
> 
> An Avon and Somerset Police spokesman said: "We are reminding people that using and supplying illegal drugs is a criminal offence which can lead to a criminal record and affect future life choices.
> 
> "It can also seriously affect your health and in extreme cases lead to death."


----------



## SpecialK_

silverhaze said:


> Anyone tried green hornets?



Wouldn't mind hearing about this also. Mate has a test kit and they are circulating will try get him to grab one and find out.


----------



## silverhaze

SpecialK_ said:


> Wouldn't mind hearing about this also. Mate has a test kit and they are circulating will try get him to grab one and find out.



Nice one, let us know if you find out! Also got word of 2cb pills with JL printed on 'em, I cant remember what colour but they're really small, have you come across them Spesh? 

I'm ready for a proper sesh this weekend, I haven't had any md/pills for the past 2 months so should be lovely


----------



## headfuck123

silverhaze said:


> Nice one, let us know if you find out! Also got word of 2cb pills with JL printed on 'em, I cant remember what colour but they're really small, have you come across them Spesh?
> 
> I'm ready for a proper sesh this weekend, I haven't had any md/pills for the past 2 months so should be lovely



are the little 2cb pills blue by any chance? a friend told me about some very little blue pills he tried recently that he described as a candy flip which would make me think 2cb


----------



## furrball

headfuck123 said:


> are the little 2cb pills blue by any chance? a friend told me about some very little blue pills he tried recently that he described as a candy flip which would make me think 2cb


If they're the tiny blues I've seen ( splitline, no logo ) then they're 6-apb from the test results.. There are some other similarly sized ones that are amt apparently, though..


----------



## headfuck123

furrball said:


> If they're the tiny blues I've seen ( splitline, no logo ) then they're 6-apb from the test results.. There are some other similarly sized ones that are amt apparently, though..



yeah that would make sense! my friend tried both and he knew the bigger blue blanks were amt but he didnt know what was in the smaller ones. i might pick up a few to try because i havnt tried any 6-apb and it was on my to-do list lol.


----------



## Treacle

tekkeN said:


> Didn't particularly rate the ninja turtles. Def clean but mongy maybe it was just me that night but got a lot more energy off the marios/legos/team GBs


Did you do one, or double drop, or what? I'd try them again, if I were you. A double drop would wipe the floor with me. They're definitely very clean pills.


----------



## television82

Anyone any info on supermans?


----------



## Xtcpill69

HELLO do anybody have an info on "black mdma crystal"?

Any info much appreciated

Dank je In advance


----------



## Mendo_K

Xtcpill69 said:


> HELLO do anybody have an info on "black mdma crystal"?
> 
> Any info much appreciated
> 
> Dank je In advance



How black  lol I had some black/ very dark purple crystal like 2 years ago that was fucking amazing, better than some of the cleaner crystal ive tried, and cheap. I dont know about how impure it was but its still great, not heard of it around for a while though.


----------



## Darksidesam

anyone know about light red supermans that have an 'R' on the back and a scoreline?


----------



## pothole

I would regent test them first, seen a few different pills with the "R" on them that were dodgy.


----------



## Mendo_K

Darksidesam said:


> anyone know about light red supermans that have an 'R' on the back and a scoreline?



Are they triangular? Seen some beige triangular ones that were 220mg methylone last month


----------



## gregoire2k3

Darksidesam said:


> anyone know about light red supermans that have an 'R' on the back and a scoreline?




Had these a few weeks ago, low tolerence and 1 got me pretty mashed. Loved up and all that jazz slept like a baby.


----------



## Darksidesam

i aint got no test kit i dont really buy pils and that i just bought myself massive bit of mandy that tested good and did that all year lol


----------



## Xtcpill69

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3633/photolnc.jpg

just picked up the "black MDMA" id say its more purple/brown than black!

Tested with he marquis alot of fizz, red/brown-dark purple in around 10 seconds.. Tested a party flock just after the reaction was a little faster to black than the crystal but the end result was nearly identical.


----------



## Mendo_K

Looks just like the stuff I had a while ago, does it really stink? I thought it was quite good lots of euphoria.


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Maerz_2013.pdf

the Blue Ghosts with the R on the back just being lab tested, i reckoned they were about the 140mg


----------



## bogman

Xtcpill69 said:


> HELLO do anybody have an info on "black mdma crystal"?
> 
> Any info much appreciated
> 
> Dank je In advance




over here there is an almost black MD going about, folk callin it cola MD. very clean high from it


----------



## yokeface

any one any info on blue rockstars in dublin suppose to be testing one later


----------



## bogman

yokeface said:


> any one any info on blue rockstars in dublin suppose to be testing one later



got a call about them today, "just landed from the Dam etc etc " ment to be med dose between 90-110mg.


----------



## yokeface

sweet nice one ill let ye no how i get on with them


----------



## Mailmonkey

bogman said:


> got a call about them today, "just landed from the Dam etc etc "



cut fresh off the rock mate!


----------



## dralexpatterson

acidliam said:


> I had some sort of hexagonal thing, it was domed on both sides as well, weirdest shaped pill I'v had in ages. Anyone have any more info on them?



Probably Anabolic Steroids dude


----------



## connexion23

bogman said:


> got a call about them today, "just landed from the Dam etc etc " ment to be med dose between 90-110mg.



 tried one of those blue rockstars tonight in Dubzlin... clean MDMA ... looks like this ... http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31020#comments


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Any info on Purple Partyflock with dance outpressed on back? Legit?


----------



## djxplosiv

Any info on where in GGow this was?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-21650194


----------



## SilentRoller

> Any info on Purple Partyflock with dance outpressed on back? Legit?



I can vouch for these, as this snapshot will tell you:http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn297/VIRUSsea/20130303_035236_zpsa7b4ab16.jpg

The amount of "high fives" I got that night for being 'that guy who was rolling balls' was unreal :D


----------



## Psilocydustbin

SilentRoller said:


> I can vouch for these, as this snapshot will tell you:http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn297/VIRUSsea/20130303_035236_zpsa7b4ab16.jpg
> 
> The amount of "high fives" I got that night for being 'that guy who was rolling balls' was unreal :D



Crazy as I can't find any info anywhere. No record of any with dance stamped on the back of em. When and where did u have em! Look like u were having a good one!


----------



## SilentRoller

That photo was taken yesterday as a matter of fact, and whilst I can't reveal my source, lets just say I have people in the know


----------



## Digger909

SilentRoller said:


> That photo was taken yesterday as a matter of fact, and whilst I can't reveal my source, lets just say I have people in the know



Are u in uk?


----------



## Ben So Furry

SilentRoller said:


> That photo was taken yesterday as a matter of fact, and whilst I can't reveal my source, lets just say I have people in the know



Holy mother fuck mate I can't believe that photo, totally mad as all shit mate.  T-shirt said bacon. That is fucked up. Did you see that? crazy.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

SilentRoller said:


> That photo was taken yesterday as a matter of fact, and whilst I can't reveal my source, lets just say I have people in the know



Have you had the partyflocks which are just scored? Do they compare? Are they 200mg bangers? Sorry for the interrogation!


----------



## SilentRoller

> Have you had the partyflocks which are just scored? Do they compare? Are they 200mg bangers? Sorry for the interrogation!



Yeah, those were my regular beans before I got these. In terms of comparison, I would say the 'Dance' pills are perhaps a *slightly* better synth, although both varieties kick pretty hard. Drop 1/1.5 of these babies and you are gone for the entire night! The amount of times I got asked "Mate! Where you get your gear from, your fucked!" when I went to the toilets in the club was ridiculous!


----------



## Psilocydustbin

The ones I have are very lilac in colour, and very white speckled. Barely any smell off these. Differing thicknesses etc, so not as professional looking/ Will test em with marquis later on. Bit worried


----------



## SilentRoller

> The ones I have are very lilac in colour, and very white speckled. Barely any smell off these. Differing thicknesses etc, so not as professional looking/ Will test em with marquis later on. Bit worried



The colour can varey *slightly*. Some of my PF's were almost a dark purple, but then I heard from a source that the lads in 'the dam' were having trouble producing the dye (too expensive apparently), the colour changed to a light purple/slightly pink colour with a single score line on the back.

Good luck with the marquis. Remember - It is doesn't turn black, throw it back!


----------



## swampdragon

Blah. Tested a blue rolex earlier.. marquis was fine (turned black pretty quickly) but mandelin is distinctly browny/dark brown with no hint of blue/black. 

I'm going to have to assume PMA/PMMA and not risk it, aren't I?


----------



## barrypepper

I know this is the mdma/pill discussion thread, which is why I didn't post the question here, but could you guys look at my questions here, http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/667434-How-to-pre-dose-with-5Htp?p=11377905#post11377905 .

EADD tends to be particularly knowledgeable


----------



## Treacle

I've actually got a pill that I'd like reagent testing. I got it from a friend and he assures me that they are 'banging', whereas I think they are piperazines. If anyone fancies testing it for me, then PM me. Cheers!


----------



## Psilocydustbin

SilentRoller said:


> The colour can varey *slightly*. Some of my PF's were almost a dark purple, but then I heard from a source that the lads in 'the dam' were having trouble producing the dye (too expensive apparently), the colour changed to a light purple/slightly pink colour with a single score line on the back.
> 
> Good luck with the marquis. Remember - It is doesn't turn black, throw it back!



Mine turned violently yellow with marquis. No purple whatsoever.  Looks like there are fake Partyflocks in circulation. To be fair they look completely different to the real ones. Have signed up to pillreports and will get a report up in due course. Haven't felt the need to sign up thus far as have had a steady supply of legit beans. Gutted.


----------



## whiteline

anyone know of any decent pills around the east midlands? all I can get here is pure mandy, weirdly enough I miss getting pills.


----------



## pothole

Psilocydustbin said:


> Mine turned violently yellow with marquis. No purple whatsoever.  Looks like there are fake Partyflocks in circulation. To be fair they look completely different to the real ones. Have signed up to pillreports and will get a report up in due course. Haven't felt the need to sign up thus far as have had a steady supply of legit beans. Gutted.


Looks like another good press has been copied. Yellow marquis is methelone or a closely related chemical.


----------



## bogman

Treacle said:


> I've actually got a pill that I'd like reagent testing. I got it from a friend and he assures me that they are 'banging', whereas I think they are piperazines. If anyone fancies testing it for me, then PM me. Cheers!



ye cant recive any PMs


----------



## smik2

Anyone tried Tazmanian Devils recently?


----------



## derbylad87

whiteline can get team gbs and turtles round here. have to go abit further afield for the partyflocks...worth it though


----------



## DM2010

I had a partyflock at the weekend and was quite disappointed with it. Had them a few months ago and they were brilliant but this was one I sourced more recently and looked the same as before (maybe slightly lighter) but never quite got me were I wanted. It felt like it was going to happen but then didn't. No chattiness etc either.  Don't think it's a tolerance issue as just had a 2 month break. Came home after the club and slept pretty easily. Felt quite rough the next day but that could've been the booze. Was I just unlucky with that one or is there a new very weak (possibly non-MDMA) batch..??


----------



## pothole

Apparently there are partyflocks with "dance" on the back that are fake. One page back on this thread.


----------



## DM2010

pothole said:


> Apparently there are partyflocks with "dance" on the back that are fake. One page back on this thread.



Yeah I saw that but mine didn't have that - just the usual almost double line. I'm hoping I was unlucky as they were great before but who knows!


----------



## mister

you can keep your shit 200mg+ pills

We Aussies have gold pills.....

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31271


----------



## Treacle

Haha, that is well fake.


----------



## Digger909

DM2010 said:


> Yeah I saw that but mine didn't have that - just the usual almost double line. I'm hoping I was unlucky as they were great before but who knows!



I had a duff one on boxing night and it was one of the early dark purple pills.  I bought em in november.  Maybe it was a one off or i wasnt in the right frame of mind but i got jack shit off it.  The other 9 in the bag seemed to work fine tho...


----------



## whiteline

so there's decent pills in derby? I can get to derby piss easy, are they easy to find?


----------



## blondin

there was a pic of a pink rockstar inn the sun warning that thetywere didgy


----------



## serotonin-system

...


----------



## jaydrog

Anyone here anything about green cocks ?


----------



## eLW

jaydrog said:


> Anyone here anything about green cocks ?



Penetrating pills, better stay off them..
Please dont plug one!


----------



## third eye squeegee

jaydrog said:


> Anyone here anything about green cocks ?



Haven't heard anything, but a guy (or Google Translate) wrote a haiku about them on Pillreports



> _Lean people (<60kg) quarter tablets enough, strong enough matter in Hungary.
> Normally, your body is numb from her.
> Definitely all it was soft._


----------



## potato74

Anyone tried blue partyflocks? Ive tried purple/pink. How do the blue ones compare?


----------



## MrBaked

I have some partyflocks with dance out pressed on the back.  They're a really dark blue colour with a slight pink speckle. I have marquis on the way but I guess they are snide like the guy on the last page.

I know people who have taken them and said were good, but I guess that's probably the methylene?


----------



## MrBaked

Just took another peak they're really dark grey/blue round the sides but it's almost like they have been badly sprayed pink on the top and the bottom. They're seem fairly well pressed, but have very little smell.  They taste bitter


----------



## Psilocydustbin

MrBaked said:


> I have some partyflocks with dance out pressed on the back.  They're a really dark blue colour with a slight pink speckle. I have marquis on the way but I guess they are snide like the guy on the last page.
> 
> I know people who have taken them and said were good, but I guess that's probably the methylene?



My report up on pillreports. Do they look similar?


----------



## MrBaked

Psilocydustbin said:


> My report up on pillreports. Do they look similar?



Yep those are the same as mine


----------



## Psilocydustbin

MrBaked said:


> Yep those are the same as mine



Unlucky! I am not a happy bunny as real partyflock prices were paid


----------



## MrBaked

My first foray into the market for quite a few years as well,  oh well will source elsewhere

The person I got them off had some and their description of what they were like was pretty much the same as the picture of that guy on the previous page!  Whatever is actually  in them is obviously 'interesting'!


----------



## Mailmonkey

God, last time i looked at pillreports was probably over 6 months ago, and at the time was brimming with decent pills.

Now the UK page has reports on as many copies/fakes/duds as decent pills.


----------



## parttime crackhead

djxplosiv said:


> Any info on where in GGow this was?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-21650194



No idea where that happened, or any other info on it, but there are definitely real red & yellow/gold rockstars in Glasgow (the ones with the breakline & "r" on the back). Loads of them. I've been getting the yellow ones for months now from the same source & they've always been spot on. He had ninja turtles for a couple weeks but now it's back to yellow rockstars. Had some last weekend & they were as good as ever. 

I've seen other people with the red ones, & had a few myself, they've been good as well. 

I don't think that story is totally accurate. Unless there are fakes going about but I've never seen any.


----------



## bogman

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31297

fake batch of Party Flocks


----------



## smik2

parttime crackhead said:


> No idea where that happened, or any other info on it, but there are definitely real red & yellow/gold rockstars in Glasgow (the ones with the breakline & "r" on the back). Loads of them. I've been getting the yellow ones for months now from the same source & they've always been spot on. He had ninja turtles for a couple weeks but now it's back to yellow rockstars. Had some last weekend & they were as good as ever.
> 
> I've seen other people with the red ones, & had a few myself, they've been good as well.
> 
> I don't think that story is totally accurate. Unless there are fakes going about but I've never seen any.


I had these new rockstars in Glasgow last night http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/img2013022500762.jpg/
They seemed a bit weaker than the usual red and gold ones and they're a bit bigger in size.


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31297
> 
> fake batch of Party Flocks



Was always gonna happen, someone was gonna come along and do it at some point. When your probally the worlds most reputable pill presser and people buy pills just off the brand its gonna get exploited. Rockstars and Defqons/partyflocks now seen to have some avid fake makers about, luckily the partyflock team are staying one step ahead changing now and again, these red dragons/mortal combats seem to be the new boys in town.


----------



## Jackshouse

These new dragons look the balls!!! Will be posting my report on pillreports when I have consumed. Partyflocks no longer getting pressed, maybe worth moving on and not risking getting a dodgy batch!


----------



## coors light

I love the fact that there are so many clean mdma pills around.but I think all these 200mg pills are seriously over rated, there to mongy and thats coming from someone that is used to taking alot of mdma, I think its the synth. I wish the lads that make the flocks and the mortal kombats and nintendos would also start making medium dosed pills so then it would be known if the synth is doing the mongyness : ). don't get me wrong I salute them for making clean pills I would rather any pill thats unadulterated. guess what im trying to say is that there are alot more medium dose pills that seem cleaner and have a better buzz. any agreements or disagreements from you guys on this.sorry for the rant everyone : )


----------



## jaydrog

coors light said:


> I love the fact that there are so many clean mdma pills around.but I think all these 200mg pills are seriously over rated, there to mongy and thats coming from someone that is used to taking alot of mdma, I think its the synth. I wish the lads that make the flocks and the mortal kombats and nintendos would also start making medium dosed pills so then it would be known if the synth is doing the mongyness : ). don't get me wrong I salute them for making clean pills I would rather any pill thats unadulterated. guess what im trying to say is that there are alot more medium dose pills that seem cleaner and have a better buzz. any agreements or disagreements from you guys on this.sorry for the rant everyone : )



yeah mate i can agree with this alot of the medium pills i would rather
q dances,defqons and flocks all were too mongy

lots of blue stars around between 90=110mg
people calling them rockstars but they dont have the r on the back

also green cocks about tiny lil pills with roosters on dem


----------



## pothole

coors light said:


> I love the fact that there are so many clean mdma pills around.but I think all these 200mg pills are seriously over rated, there to mongy and thats coming from someone that is used to taking alot of mdma, I think its the synth. I wish the lads that make the flocks and the mortal kombats and nintendos would also start making medium dosed pills so then it would be known if the synth is doing the mongyness : ). don't get me wrong I salute them for making clean pills I would rather any pill thats unadulterated. guess what im trying to say is that there are alot more medium dose pills that seem cleaner and have a better buzz. any agreements or disagreements from you guys on this.sorry for the rant everyone : )


Just take half if you want a medium strength pill and to test your theory on synth. 
   I think set and setting has a lot to do with mdma effects. Quite like chilling at home recently whe  on mdma.


----------



## bogman

jaydrog said:


> yeah mate i can agree with this alot of the medium pills i would rather
> q dances,defqons and flocks all were too mongy
> 
> lots of blue stars around between 90=110mg
> people calling them rockstars but they dont have the r on the back
> 
> also green cocks about tiny lil pills with roosters on dem



lad i know getting some blue stars and there being called super stars.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27312#comments


----------



## coors light

pothole said:


> Just take half if you want a medium strength pill and to test your theory on synth.
> I think set and setting has a lot to do with mdma effects. Quite like chilling at home recently whe  on mdma.



in that case i think my theory is correct : ). if i take two partyflocks the euphoria is not the same as if i had taken 4 medium dosed pills such as the ghosts. totally agree with setting aswell though


----------



## jaydrog

bogman said:


> lad i know getting some blue stars and there being called super stars.
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27312#comments



yeah that must be them as there was a huge batch to come in

pill very similar to the report but its an old 1


----------



## coors light

jaydrog said:


> yeah mate i can agree with this alot of the medium pills i would rather
> q dances,defqons and flocks all were too mongy
> 
> lots of blue stars around between 90=110mg
> people calling them rockstars but they dont have the r on the back
> 
> also green cocks about tiny lil pills with roosters on dem



havent come across them down my way yet, hope to if they pop up. iv just been using the md crystal as of lately


----------



## benson7

Exactly which pills have the Q Dance presser been responsible for? By my reckoning (and ignoring the different colours released for each stamp) it's:


Q Dance
Elephants
Winners
Defqon
Party Flock

They have all felt very similar to me (Q dance aside which I never got to try).

I agree with others that the quality of the crystal is not as good as others, for example the Ghosts were far more euphoric for me. I think it's the quality of the crystal myself as I've dosed halves of the the presses listed here and it was not a case of less is more. But I could be wrong as my tolerance is always up and down, I'd certainly be interested in what others think.


----------



## Mendo_K

benson7 said:


> Exactly which pills have the Q Dance presser been responsible for? By my reckoning (and ignoring the different colours released for each stamp) it's:
> 
> 
> Q Dance
> Elephants
> Winners
> Defqon
> Party Flock
> 
> They have all felt very similar to me (Q dance aside which I never got to try).
> 
> I agree with others that the quality of the crystal is not as good as others, for example the Ghosts were far more euphoric for me. I think it's the quality of the crystal myself as I've dosed halves of the the presses listed here and it was not a case of less is more. But I could be wrong as my tolerance is always up and down, I'd certainly be interested in what others think.



Yeah I think thats what I can remember as far back as they go, they made a fair few little presses though in small numbers like the decibels etc. It depends though these huge pressers are going to need a fucking large constant supply of mdma, probably mass produced so maybe not as much time is being taken to procure it.. although they could just be getting it from different sources sometimes when they are low.. I thought the blue defqons were very good, the first batch loads of euphoria, then the party flocks different...


----------



## coollemon

benson7 said:


> Exactly which pills have the Q Dance presser been responsible for? By my reckoning (and ignoring the different colours released for each stamp) it's:
> 
> 
> Q Dance
> Elephants
> Winners
> Defqon
> Party Flock
> 
> They have all felt very similar to me (Q dance aside which I never got to try).
> 
> I agree with others that the quality of the crystal is not as good as others, for example the Ghosts were far more euphoric for me. I think it's the quality of the crystal myself as I've dosed halves of the the presses listed here and it was not a case of less is more. But I could be wrong as my tolerance is always up and down, I'd certainly be interested in what others think.




They did not produce the elephants and winners.


----------



## jaydrog

Just after seeing the report going up for the blue stars says there is no mdxx in them I dont believe this to be true could someone else do a test on 1 cheers


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

coollemon said:


> They did not produce the elephants and winners.



I think that's correct, 

As far as I can tell it is as followed, 

Q-dance
Defcon
Redbull
Monkey 
Partyflock 
Dragon/Mortal combat


----------



## DM2010

Digger909 said:


> I had a duff one on boxing night and it was one of the early dark purple pills.  I bought em in november.  Maybe it was a one off or i wasnt in the right frame of mind but i got jack shit off it.  The other 9 in the bag seemed to work fine tho...



Hopefully the others I have will be fine then and I was just unlucky with that one. There definitely not the fake ones at least...


----------



## nailz

The Stars with the R on the back - from the same source as the Ghosts, fair assumption?

Someone is signing their batches with an (r)


----------



## coors light

nailz said:


> The Stars with the R on the back - from the same source as the Ghosts, fair assumption?
> 
> Someone is signing their batches with an (r)



ive heard of a lot of fakes popping up with the r on the back.pressers possibly trying to ride on the back of a successful presser


----------



## dee_dee

I have already had a look at pillreports, but just was interested in any additional feedback.

I can get blue smurfs or yellow rockstars for a night out with home kit results shown to me, has anyone tried either, or preferably both that have been tested and opinions please...


----------



## parttime crackhead

Yellow rockstars are the standard pills for me. My dealer's had them for fucking ages. Good pills. I've heard of fakes knocking about though, never seen them myself. If they've been tested then you're on to a winner with them, I've never heard of blue smurfs (not since old pipz ones anyway).


----------



## Mendo_K

dee_dee said:


> I have already had a look at pillreports, but just was interested in any additional feedback.
> 
> I can get blue smurfs or yellow rockstars for a night out with home kit results shown to me, has anyone tried either, or preferably both that have been tested and opinions please...



I seemed to enjoy the yellow rockstars, can still get them round here as well, around the 120mg mark id say nice euphoria but a gradual come up but its a nice high.

(I know there are blue smurfs from holland but imo stick with the yellow rockys)


----------



## bogman

dee_dee said:


> I have already had a look at pillreports, but just was interested in any additional feedback.
> 
> I can get blue smurfs or yellow rockstars for a night out with home kit results shown to me, has anyone tried either, or preferably both that have been tested and opinions please...



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28173


----------



## Dafer

Anyone tried team GB's? 

team GB on the front blank on the back (no scoreline) red, white and blue.

different from any reports ive seen. (blank back)


----------



## melanch0ly

Partyflocks are the one. 210mg content, enough to give amateurs a panic attack.


----------



## potato74

^^Yeah I tried the exact same team GBs mate. You're right, after doing a bit of research they r different from the ones reported on on PR.  I thought they were shit. Come up was horrible, both me and my mate felt as if we were going to be sick. Piss poor.


----------



## Dafer

potato74 said:


> ^^Yeah I tried the exact same team GBs mate. You're right, after doing a bit of research they r different from the ones reported on on PR.  I thought they were shit. Come up was horrible, both me and my mate felt as if we were going to be sick. Piss poor.



What do you think they are? Did you get any kind of high off them?


----------



## potato74

@Dafer After they leveled off got a kinda high which never went anywhere. Mdma in these my arse.


----------



## Grassman

I got some red dragons/mortal kombats today, the Dutch ones.  Anyone tried these yet?  They look just like the defqons, but maybe a bit slimmer


----------



## xTalK

Seems to be alternating between Blue Rockstars (currently) and Party Flocks round here. Both are nice synth of MD although for some as said P Flocks can be a little strong, if I'm interested in remembering the set even halves do no harm. The Blue Rockstars are quite good as they are big pills for the dose, I think that makes the comeup a bit smoother but one doesn't hit the spot for me. 

Nice to see that Green Rolexs are finally disappearing. Green Cocks are about too supposedly as are I believe yellow (or some colour) Hexagons. I've yet to try/marquis either however.


----------



## Digger909

Anyone tried out the red dragons yet?  Guessing they feel similar to the flocks?


----------



## Mooley

hey guys, anyone had or heard of white diamonds in UK?  been offered but would like to hear any opinions first )


----------



## Mendo_K

Mooley said:


> hey guys, anyone had or heard of white diamonds in UK?  been offered but would like to hear any opinions first )



Are they like all the other diamonds that where in the UK?  Like these below






http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29120

Last "white diamond" I had though was a good 4 years ago, and it was fucking horrible. some Piperazine.BZP mixture


----------



## Xtcpill69

anyone heard of blue nike's in or around glasgow? if so what they like?


----------



## Digger909

I tried the new green pradas last night.  Nice clean experience, lasted about 4 hours.  Feel fine today, no comedown at all.  Claimed to be 150/160mg but i would say round about 100/120mg. Good for a stay at home roll but i would want something with a bit more kick if i was out clubbing.  Cheap tho.


----------



## Grassman

Nobody tried the red dragons then? I have them ready for Easter Thursday, John Digweed, but would rather hear someone's thoughts before dropping them - although I am quite confident


----------



## Mooley

Grassman said:


> Nobody tried the red dragons then? I have them ready for Easter Thursday, John Digweed, but would rather hear someone's thoughts before dropping them - although I am quite confident



reagent test if poss dude but if they're bona fida then enjoy but take care coz strong beans :D


----------



## Bearlove

It 'should' go without saying that I love Pillreports and my heart is in the right place (I know I fuck up time to time)- I'm getting a lot of flack at the moment about these 'Online' Pills.   A few of the mods/Admins what them either removed or in their own section - I think that we should view 'the source' as any other point of manufacture.   

Pillreports should be simply that - a place to report the pills you have take and where you bought them from irrelevant ?


----------



## jancrow

What would the benefit of removing them be?
I can sort of see why they might merit their own section but only really from the point of view of their means of distribution being a kind of international boundary-blurring thing.


----------



## gregoire2k3

Hm, was offered skittles again but I declined due to pillreports testing for methylone. Was also offered some gray ones but wasn't told the stamp and again declined because they may of been those fake party flocks. Got some delicious crystal instead, expensive though.


----------



## Bearlove

jancrow said:


> What would the benefit of removing them be?
> I can sort of see why they might merit their own section but only really from the point of view of their means of distribution being a kind of international boundary-blurring thing.



So - If I removed them or made their own section based purely on the 'International boundary-blurry thing' where would I draw the line?  Only pills make in the UK are to be reported in the UK?  Sorry quoting you and may sound confrontational but not meant that way at all


----------



## jancrow

Shut up, I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## pothole

Keep them up bearlove, I agree with you to.


----------



## Mendo_K

Bearlove said:


> It 'should' go without saying that I love Pillreports and my heart is in the right place (I know I fuck up time to time)- I'm getting a lot of flack at the moment about these 'Online' Pills.   A few of the mods/Admins what them either removed or in their own section - I think that we should view 'the source' as any other point of manufacture.
> 
> Pillreports should be simply that - a place to report the pills you have take and where you bought them from irrelevant ?



The americans getting there panties in a twist over nothing really bear, they think that not so secret website is still a huge secret, and any pills imported from europe are not allowed, but pills imported from mexico and canada are OK, im not sure they understand.

Pills reports is what it is, reports on pills. Experiences, warnings to others etc, it dosent really matter on where they have come from, im sure about 80% of the pills in the UK section are "imports" so to speak. Its only split into sections of countries really to make it more relavent as you want to see whats circulating in your are, id just allow "reports" that are posted in the US that are imported to stay as they  are, its pill report, if they are detailed and beneficial then leave them in that section.


----------



## andgy2777

Grassman said:


> Nobody tried the red dragons then? I have them ready for Easter Thursday, John Digweed, but would rather hear someone's thoughts before dropping them - although I am quite confident



See you there, massively looking forward to a bedrock fix!! Not sure what's going to be in the bag but I'm leaning towards some MDA and 2cb


----------



## andgy2777

Bearlove said:


> It 'should' go without saying that I love Pillreports and my heart is in the right place (I know I fuck up time to time)- I'm getting a lot of flack at the moment about these 'Online' Pills.   A few of the mods/Admins what them either removed or in their own section - I think that we should view 'the source' as any other point of manufacture.
> 
> Pillreports should be simply that - a place to report the pills you have take and where you bought them from irrelevant ?



Too true it's about the pill, not where it comes from or how it got there - source is irrelevant


----------



## bogman

if you drop a pill in Dublin, Devon or Denver then the report should come from that area and not where you think the pill was made.


----------



## parttime crackhead

bogman said:


> if you drop a pill in Dublin, Devon or Denver then the report should come from that area and not where you think the pill was made.



This.


----------



## Digger909

Grassman said:


> Nobody tried the red dragons then? I have them ready for Easter Thursday, John Digweed, but would rather hear someone's thoughts before dropping them - although I am quite confident



Please do quick review on them when you get chance.  Im off to see todd terry on easter sunday and have to choose from flocks, nintendos, red dragons or crystal.  Decisions decisions eh


----------



## PlayHard

not the heiniken star? like the previous orange n white 1s?


----------



## Grassman

Digger909 said:


> Please do quick review on them when you get chance.  Im off to see todd terry on easter sunday and have to choose from flocks, nintendos, red dragons or crystal.  Decisions decisions eh



Will do my best, depends on how I'm feeling!

But yeah - will do


----------



## xTalK

Anyone able to comment on what they are finding around London at the minute? Any stamps that keep popping up to avoid (aka BZP)?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Yea wondering the same, acid techno party coming up and wondering what will b there


----------



## Xtcpill69

be warned people of the uk more so the south coast, theres been a big batch of rolex's hit portsmouth £2 each there selling them, it wouldnt suprise me if some people sell them £10 each in clubs!! also some "mdma" £15 a gram i havent seen it but aparently its a white powder.. when i get time ill get both the rolex's n white powder substance and marquis test them.

on a possitive note iv got my self some mortal kombats


----------



## Snakes

Tried out the red dragons/mortal kombats whilst in dam, was quoted 200mg, i only took 1/2 a pill and felt great, awesome energy, good come up n all, wish i dropped the whole thing though as my tolerance is still relatively high.

I've tried the partyflocks and blue&red DQ's. I still prefer the partyflocks as i feel...i dunno! I've just had good experiences everytime with the PF's. But given a second chance i'd love to drop the red dragons as a whole.


----------



## Digger909

Snakes said:


> Tried out the red dragons/mortal kombats whilst in dam, was quoted 200mg, i only took 1/2 a pill and felt great, awesome energy, good come up n all, wish i dropped the whole thing though as my tolerance is still relatively high.
> 
> I've tried the partyflocks and blue&red DQ's. I still prefer the partyflocks as i feel...i dunno! I've just had good experiences everytime with the PF's. But given a second chance i'd love to drop the red dragons as a whole.




Thanks for that.  Maybe i start with half a flock n top up with half a dragon....  A full flock gives me proper jelly legs


----------



## gregoire2k3

Anyone seen or heard about pink transformers? I only recall blue ones from 2011 and they were tested good. Any ideas?


----------



## wanderlustmovement

*Quality of MDMA in London at the moment*

Hi Londoners/visitors of London,
How good is the quality of MDMA in London at the moment in general? E.g. a gram divided into 8 bombs would have each giving off a decent hit? Thanks for your answers!


----------



## bogman

another fake UK pressed pill http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31411


----------



## Grassman

So, I had the red dragons last night, 3 of them.  They were really enjoyable pills. I think they are lower dosed than the party flocks and nintendos, but felt a bit nicer, if that makes sense.

Anyway, my guess is 180mg or thereabouts, and a lovely clean high (albeit a bit trippy after 3!)

And John Digweed sounds amazing on them!!!!


----------



## abc84

Hi, im new to amsterdam and looking to meet new peeps ;-) PM me


----------



## bogman

abc84 said:


> Hi, im new to amsterdam and looking to meet new peeps ;-) PM me



meet me by the canal bridge, i got the best stuff in town.


----------



## Grassman

andgy2777 said:


> See you there, massively looking forward to a bedrock fix!! Not sure what's going to be in the bag but I'm leaning towards some MDA and 2cb



How did you find it mate? I really enjoyed it, good venue too


----------



## abc84

haha


bogman said:


> meet me by the canal bridge, i got the best stuff in town.


----------



## Mailmonkey

abc84 said:


> Hi, im new to amsterdam and looking to meet new peeps ;-) PM me



abc24 please don't make posts like this. You're new to the board, but we don't allow sourcing, or selling of drugs, here, or via PM.


----------



## Munroe

Mailmonkey said:


> abc24 please don't make posts like this. You're new to the board, but we don't allow sourcing, or selling of drugs, here, or via PM.



but he just wants to meet new peeps!

bloody power tripping mods.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Munroe said:


> but he just wants to meet new peeps!
> 
> bloody power tripping mods.



shut it. You're not new. You got no second chances left pal.


----------



## andgy2777

Grassman said:


> How did you find it mate? I really enjoyed it, good venue too



Awesome night, digweed was on top form, a bit packed in the main room but it always is. Got a bit too messy near the end :/


----------



## Xtcpill69

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/photocil.jpg/


----------



## bigbadwolf

Anyone heard anything about pink cupids in belfast?   Been offered them but all reports on pillreports say its pip.   they're not recent though so this could be a decent batch.   Doesn't seem to be a lot going about atm.


----------



## pothole

Cupids are pips mate, ran into these a couple of years back. Blue ones were first then the pink ones later.


----------



## bogman

bigbadwolf said:


> Anyone heard anything about pink cupids in belfast?   Been offered them but all reports on pillreports say its pip.   they're not recent though so this could be a decent batch.   Doesn't seem to be a lot going about atm.



pink cupids and blue cupids being knocking about 3 years now and there pips.

they seem to dissapear for a few months then show up again in a different part of Ireland/UK.


----------



## coors light

energy control published a study on adulterants in spain.

http://energycontrol.org/noticias/497-consumo-recreativo-sustancias-cam-madrid-2012.html


----------



## coors light

anybody tried the new green ninja turtle cut-outs? . I know some said the multi coloured ones were good, others were not fond of them.yet to hear anything about the new ones though.


----------



## bigbadwolf

looks like il be giving them a miss then,  werent even that cheap even so that wuda been disappointing


----------



## jaydrog

new batch of green apples about


----------



## DM2010

Grassman said:


> So, I had the red dragons last night, 3 of them.  They were really enjoyable pills. I think they are lower dosed than the party flocks and nintendos, but felt a bit nicer, if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, my guess is 180mg or thereabouts, and a lovely clean high (albeit a bit trippy after 3!)
> 
> And John Digweed sounds amazing on them!!!!



Sounds good! Hopefully I'll get to try them myself...

Road testing the Nintendos tonight.. Looking forward to it


----------



## PlayHard

wouldnt trust n e green apples.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Yellow rockstars still going strong in Glasgow. Right now I wish they weren't, been munching them all weekend & I now feel fucking rotten!


----------



## smik2

parttime crackhead said:


> Yellow rockstars still going strong in Glasgow. Right now I wish they weren't, been munching them all weekend & I now feel fucking rotten!


I've had a few dodgy ones recently, I reckon I'll stear clear of them for now. Got a solid supply of Nintendos and Mortal Kombats now so can't be arsed risking it with the rockstars. 

What's the standard prices for people these days, still seems to be £10 for any MD pills around here.


----------



## parttime crackhead

I've never had a dodgy one. I pretty much always get them from the same person though.

Still £10 here unless you're buying a few. Cost me £150 for 20 on Friday. They must be getting cheaper in proper bulk but I think folk are just that used to paying a tenner now that dealers have no problem shifting them so no reason to drop the price. 

My mate was going to start selling them again, said he'd sell them to his mates for £6 (he'd only really have been selling to his mates tbh) because he didn't want to rip people off. He was obviously still expecting to make a worthwhile profit at that price, I never asked him how cheap he was going to be getting them for though. He ended up changing his mind & not bothering


----------



## headfuck123

me and some friends had some "green TT's" on friday. they were not mdma for sure, i only had half and did no tests so i cant be sure but from friends reports im pretty sure they are some form of 2-C chemical. looked to have lots of bright green binder with white flecks but not md kinda white, more bright white instead of translucent chunks. the logo was more like 2 right angles beside each other rather than 2 capital T's.


----------



## gooney

*Hmm, what to take.....*

Some recommendations please!!

Off to ASOT 600 & want to stay the course & not end up all monged out by 5am!
I've had a years break but think i am fairly tollerant to the stuff (although double dropping 2 elephants a few years ago made me forget a night at GlobalGathering - woke up in my tent & I thoght it was just getting dark - went to arena entrance to be told to fuck off & go home 'cos it was Sunday morning  )

Right, I have a choice of:

Red Squirrels
Red Defcons
Orange Elephants (did they ever come in any other colour?)
Ferrari's
Speakers
& I've got
1 x Snowflake & 1 x Q Dance left.

I've also got some caps with 150mg MDMA & 40mg MDA in
And 1 cap of 15-20mg 2Cb

Would like to try the 2Cb  / MDA but am slightly concerned that I might end up on my knees a gibbering wreck or conpletely monged out but I'd like to try something slightly trippy (never done 2cb / mda before) 8(

Will probably drop the 1st of whatever around 11ish & I'd like to keep going 'till 5/6 if I can.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mendo_K

The MDMA and MDA cap, and then just grab a few pills to keep you topped up if you need? Probally the red defqons if I were you.

yeah there are fake yellow rockstars about, there is a lot of copycats around at the moment, no mdma in them what so ever, if your used to the usuall yellow rockstars you can spot them straight away, other people might not notice though they do look quite similar.

£6.50 round here for a yellow rockstar, about half that in bulk.


----------



## bogman

them shitty UK  lovehearts seem to be over here now, tested 1 last night with Marquis and shite reaction.

very proud of myself, out proper clubbing last night and only did 2 pills, a blue nike and a blue defqon.

the come up was sweet and o ruled the dance floor for about an hour, not bad a a 40+ bald fucker 

over here pills going for between €4 and €8, 10 is €60


----------



## coors light

bogman said:


> them shitty UK  lovehearts seem to be over here now, tested 1 last night with Marquis and shite reaction.
> 
> very proud of myself, out proper clubbing last night and only did 2 pills, a blue nike and a blue defqon.
> 
> the come up was sweet and o ruled the dance floor for about an hour, not bad a a 40+ bald fucker
> 
> over here pills going for between €4 and €8, 10 is €60



what price are you seeing the dutch high dosed pills fetching for?


----------



## connexion23

coors light said:


> what price are you seeing the dutch high dosed pills fetching for?



I paid 15 euro for a partyflock in Dublin the other night ... just a one off.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Anyone tried the ninja turtles?


----------



## Bearlove

wtf are those 'Blue Barrels' showing up ?  All from new users,  all generic user report all sound like complete BS.


----------



## gooney

Ta Mendo_k!

Anyone else like to offer their views?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Anyone tried the ninja turtles?



I've had the multi-coloured ones. I thought they were pretty decent.


----------



## bogman

connexion23 said:


> I paid 15 euro for a partyflock in Dublin the other night ... just a one off.



fcuk me mate, was that in a club. was told there about town ok and thats the price, didn't want to belive it.


----------



## coors light

connexion23 said:


> I paid 15 euro for a partyflock in Dublin the other night ... just a one off.



thats crazy prices. id probably end up doing the same myself if i was in a club and it was a once off. 15 euro becoming the norm would put people off buying the things.


----------



## Mailmonkey

It was the norm years ago, at a time when 15 quid was nearly a weeks wages or something.


----------



## derbylad87

gooney said:


> Some recommendations please!!
> 
> Off to ASOT 600 & want to stay the course & not end up all monged out by 5am!
> I've had a years break but think i am fairly tollerant to the stuff (although double dropping 2 elephants a few years ago made me forget a night at GlobalGathering - woke up in my tent & I thoght it was just getting dark - went to arena entrance to be told to fuck off & go home 'cos it was Sunday morning  )
> 
> Right, I have a choice of:
> 
> Red Squirrels
> Red Defcons
> Orange Elephants (did they ever come in any other colour?)
> Ferrari's
> Speakers
> & I've got
> 1 x Snowflake & 1 x Q Dance left.
> 
> I've also got some caps with 150mg MDMA & 40mg MDA in
> And 1 cap of 15-20mg 2Cb
> 
> Would like to try the 2Cb  / MDA but am slightly concerned that I might end up on my knees a gibbering wreck or conpletely monged out but I'd like to try something slightly trippy (never done 2cb / mda before) 8(
> 
> Will probably drop the 1st of whatever around 11ish & I'd like to keep going 'till 5/6 if I can.
> 
> Any thoughts?



gooney, nice to see you around again mate. I think youve been out the game for far too long, you need to start getting through that crazy selection you got. id try the mdma and mda caps myself, mixing in the 2cb could make it abit too much to handle. did mdma/2cb combo a while back, it was pretty intense the floor was breathing and stuff. one of them where you have to sit down have abit of a word with yourself and get yaself together hahah.

and bosh a couple of the elephants just for old times sake


----------



## tolo

I'm paying 10quid for party flocks in Dublin or 7 euro each if buying a big quantity. I have heard of one lad getting 15quid for them and thats Not in a club! I have no problem paying 10euro, best 10euro ever  can't wait to try the mortal combats


----------



## Mendo_K

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Anyone tried the ninja turtles?



Tried the ones thare are just green, nice medium dose Id say around 90mg


----------



## coors light

tolo said:


> I'm paying 10quid for party flocks in Dublin or 7 euro each if buying a big quantity. I have heard of one lad getting 15quid for them and thats Not in a club! I have no problem paying 10euro, best 10euro ever  can't wait to try the mortal combats



i wouldnt mind paying a tenner here, it seems reasonable considering there about 7 in the netherlands. 15 is getting greedy but if people are willing to pay it then i suppose thats the way it goes : )


----------



## connexion23

bogman said:


> fcuk me mate, was that in a club. was told there about town ok and thats the price, didn't want to belive it.



15 Euros ... was in a club and I fancied a change from the ghosts plus those party flocks get good reviews ... will be consumed next weekend so hopefully worth it  but wouldn't pay that again for just one pill.

Paid 15 UK pounds for my first pill ... many years ago.


----------



## jaydrog

Yeah i heard that myself they were knocking about for 15 a pop
fucking rip artists 10e a pill is the most they should be


----------



## Digger909

I tried the red dragons over the weekend.  A bit underwhelming compared to the flocks.

Ended up doin 3/4 red dragon, half a flock and half a prada.  Did the trick


----------



## gooney

derbylad87 said:


> gooney, nice to see you around again mate. I think youve been out the game for far too long, you need to start getting through that crazy selection you got. id try the mdma and mda caps myself, mixing in the 2cb could make it abit too much to handle. did mdma/2cb combo a while back, it was pretty intense the floor was breathing and stuff. one of them where you have to sit down have abit of a word with yourself and get yaself together hahah.
> 
> and bosh a couple of the elephants just for old times sake




Watcha Geezer, you're right, I've been out of the game far too long - busy having babies!! 
Yeah, was wondering if the 2cb might make things a bit too much - especially if it's well crowded & people getting in your face!
So long as the MDA doesn't mong me out then I think I'll start with that & perhaps a speaker an hour later to keep me going?
Or an elephant!!

Hope all is good with you mate!!


----------



## silverhaze

headfuck123 said:


> me and some friends had some "green TT's" on friday. they were not mdma for sure, i only had half and did no tests so i cant be sure but from friends reports im pretty sure they are some form of 2-C chemical. looked to have lots of bright green binder with white flecks but not md kinda white, more bright white instead of translucent chunks. the logo was more like 2 right angles beside each other rather than 2 capital T's.



Really small pill? If so its 2cb, the logo is JL (JL audio)


----------



## andgy2777

gooney said:


> Watcha Geezer, you're right, I've been out of the game far too long - busy having babies!!
> Yeah, was wondering if the 2cb might make things a bit too much - especially if it's well crowded & people getting in your face!
> So long as the MDA doesn't mong me out then I think I'll start with that & perhaps a speaker an hour later to keep me going?
> Or an elephant!!
> 
> 
> Hope all is good with you mate!!



I had a little bomb of 2cb last week after one of those Ferrari shields - total black out and then had to be escorted back to the hotel like a 5 year old crossing roads etc.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Digger909 said:


> I tried the red dragons over the weekend.  A bit underwhelming compared to the flocks.
> 
> Ended up doin 3/4 red dragon, half a flock and half a prada.  Did the trick



Never tried the Flocks myself but 2 of those Red Dragons had me floored, i did double drop and was on a high dose of oxy at the time..hr i know..


----------



## parttime crackhead

gooney said:


> So long as the MDA doesn't mong me out...



Has it ever? From what I can remember (it's been years since I had MDA) it was far speedier than MDMA, certainly not mongy. Proper charging about the house trying to put money in a printer, drink ashtrays etc, hunting for an imaginary samurai sword like a madman (to cut bread with? what bread? ) not lying about monged.


----------



## smik2

Anyone tried the Green Pradas yet?


----------



## Digger909

Yes mate, i dont think theyre anything special.  Claimed to be 150/160mg but i took a full one and it wasnt as good as half a party flock or half a nintendo. Wouldnt pay more than a fiver a pop.  They are also really thin...


----------



## gooney

parttime crackhead said:


> Has it ever? From what I can remember (it's been years since I had MDA) it was far speedier than MDMA, certainly not mongy. Proper charging about the house trying to put money in a printer, drink ashtrays etc, hunting for an imaginary samurai sword like a madman (to cut bread with? what bread? ) not lying about monged.



Cheers PC - never tried MDA before & I thought it mas more like a trippy pill rather than a speedy pill but if I'm gonna make it till 6am, that might help 
Drink ashtrays? Hope I don't end up licking the floor!!!


----------



## parttime crackhead

It is trippy, but also a bit speedy. This is a hazy memory from about 7 years ago though so don't take my word for it, I'm sure someone else can confirm.

I was at a house party. Using a mug as an ashtray. Every time I flicked the joint into the ashtray I forgot it was an ashtray & tried to take a drink out of it, after about 4 or 5 attempts & someone stopping me each time I eventually did it. Mouth full of ash. Went bolting for something to drink that wasn't alcohol. Found diluting juice. Ended up pouring a full pint of it, without the water & attempting to drink it. This was before the hunt for the samurai sword. Tripping out my fucking tits. It was hilarious. Every time someone pulled me up for talking utter nonsense I'd realise what I was doing, snap out of it, then 30 seconds later snap right back into it.

My mate spent ages one night on MDA pills telling us how much he hated his maw's new dog. Describing in great detail the reasons why. After about 15 minutes he came round a bit & said "My mum's not even got a dog!" 

I really wish I could get my hands on some MDA, fucking great laugh.


----------



## Mailmonkey

parttime crackhead said:


> I really wish I could get my hands on some MDA, fucking great laugh.



fucking Irie to that...

lasts a bit longr than mdma too.

I've got pills I've had for ages, mdma ones, but i just don't bother with them.

If I had MDA pills they'd have been eaten.


----------



## breakcorefiend

MDA has such a nasty comedown though i find, worse than MDMA for sure


----------



## Mailmonkey

alll comedowns are myth.

But if anything, MDA comedowns are fucking hilarious.


----------



## breakcorefiend

haha yeah state of mind i guess, i reckon a night jut on MDA would be fine, it's that bastard cocaine and alcohol that wreak the havoc


----------



## Mendo_K

Talk about drinking ash trays, staring off the balcony with like 20 odd plastic cups on the table, out of about 20 1 was a water ash tray, like half coke thena bout 20 cig dimps in it and bottom full of ash, talking to my mate tripping and still with a dodgy stomach off the pills, and necked the ash tray thinking it was my drink, twisted I dont think anything worse could have happened, was spewing everywhere for a good hour and could still taste ash and the fact id swallowed a load of dimps..


----------



## melanch0ly

Anyone tried the new blue Pradas? I've got some for a DnB night on Friday and according to pillreports, they're around 150mg. If anyone has tried them let me know what they're like as I'm always dubious when it comes to trying new stamps (if that makes sense...)


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

I haven't dropped any pills in fucking ages, maybe since global gathering last year.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Mendo_K said:


> Talk about drinking ash trays, staring off the balcony with like 20 odd plastic cups on the table, out of about 20 1 was a water ash tray, like half coke thena bout 20 cig dimps in it and bottom full of ash, talking to my mate tripping and still with a dodgy stomach off the pills, and necked the ash tray thinking it was my drink, twisted I dont think anything worse could have happened, was spewing everywhere for a good hour and could still taste ash and the fact id swallowed a load of dimps..



my mate drunk a proper nasty shotty once -stopped him the first 2 times he tried drinking it. said mate you just drunk the bong to which he gurned at me and shrugged.


----------



## demon cleaner

Anyone tried the ninja turtles?


----------



## mrcientist

Last MD I had was some cracking, clean stuff in Sheffield last summer, and I've taken a break from MDMA/pills since then, in lieu of a new found love of straight stimulants. However, a 7 month break is long enough, and I want that beautiful spangled feeling again! 

Anyone have any idea of the quality of pills/md in either the Sheffield area or East Midlands? I've been a while out of the game, so I'm clueless about the quality? By the way, no sourcing here, I can access these things easily, just wondered if anyone had any insight?

Ta gentlemen.


----------



## xTalK

xTalK said:


> Anyone able to comment on what they are finding around London at the minute? Any stamps that keep popping up to avoid (aka BZP)?



For anyone interested got sorted with some really lovely MDMA crystal rather than pills. Was nice rocks too and had me running about biting my tongue out my mouth and eyes looking possessed. Went down a treat with some ketamine and acid at acid techno.


----------



## bogman

http://www.mixmag.net/words/features/killer-pills-myth-or-murder

Mixmag do an article on PMA pills


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> http://www.mixmag.net/words/features/killer-pills-myth-or-murder
> 
> Mixmag do an article on PMA pills



Interesting, I didnt know Robadope only went red for PMA or MDA, maybe thats why we dont see much of it anymore. Good article anyway. Also the fact that here hardly any PMA/PMMA in holland for the reason in about a week or so of it being tested and discovered all pill takers would be pretty in the know to avoid these pills thanks the government


----------



## coors light

saferparty just put up some new test results

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_April_2013.pdf 


http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...nungen_PDF_2013/XTC_Koffein_Maerz_2013_II.pdf


----------



## bogman

that Apfel  pill in the middle looks rank, would think twice about dropping it = yet it's got 207mg of mdma in it


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Had one of those Nintendo pills last night after having no chemicals in a month or so, unreal pills! Only had a half of one all night and I absolutely owned the dance floor all night, loved up, grinning like a cheshire cat. Still glowing today. A few mates had 3 or 4 each and were that cunted they could hardly speak.

I would put them up there with the original orange Q-dances a couple of years ago. Probably on bar with the best pills I've had and that was just on a half!


----------



## benson7

Dr_Robotnik said:


> Had one of those Nintendo pills last night after having no chemicals in a month or so, unreal pills! Only had a half of one all night and I absolutely owned the dance floor all night, loved up, grinning like a cheshire cat. Still glowing today. A few mates had 3 or 4 each and were that cunted they could hardly speak.
> 
> I would put them up there with the original orange Q-dances a couple of years ago. Probably on bar with the best pills I've had and that was just on a half!



Yeah I rate the Nintendos. I find all these these Dutch super pills to be more or less the same, basically very strong and clean and will leave you couch locked of just one with no tolerance. In a blind test I don't think I could tell the difference between a Defqon, Nintendo or Elephant.


----------



## PlayHard

friend come across a bag of mixed playstation pills from back in 03-04. blue,green n white 1s. any1 remember these? I DO!


----------



## benson7

PlayHard said:


> friend come across a bag of mixed playstation pills from back in 03-04. blue,green n white 1s. any1 remember these? I DO!



Lucky git.

I remember the blue ones as I had loads.

They weren't particularly strong but they had a bit of energy to them which is missing from today's. I actually think the playstations were one of the last batches that actually made me get up and dance.


----------



## PlayHard

my thoughts exactly! truth be known they were round in huge numbers, my friend is lucky to find these n not the police when he was raided recently.


----------



## benson7

PlayHard said:


> my thoughts exactly! truth be known they were round in huge numbers, my friend is lucky to find these n not the police when he was raided recently.



They were everywhere up north, and I think they cost like about 2.50 each or something. But you would need about 4 or 5 for a night out as I remember they wore off pretty quick.


----------



## smik2

Nintendos are fucking excellent pills! Had a half one on Friday night and it lasted for hours. I topped up with about 3/4s of a green Prada and ended up having a total memory blank for the rest of the night. Was told they were meant to be weak but everyone else on the Pradas seemed to have a great night, very cheap too.


----------



## Treacle

benson7 said:


> They were everywhere up north, and I think they cost like about 2.50 each or something. But you would need about 4 or 5 for a night out as I remember they wore off pretty quick.


They were fucking top pills. The second batch had white MDMA ones and blue MDA ones. They were 100mg+ and incredibly good quality. Had hundreds, I reckon, between the two big batches of several colours. I got them at £80 for 100. Ridiculous... Just glad I lived through that time.


----------



## Mendo_K

Anyone remember these that were about just before the drought? I think these were the last of the cheap pills that contained mdma, they were all over manchester,  4 for a tenner! haah in bulk they were silly cheap, the kind of pills where you could just chuck them about, lose 10 of them and not batter an eye lid.






Happy little fuckers werent they


----------



## benson7

^ they never crossed my path. I think the last pre-drought pill I had was some kind of ying yang stamp. It was like a blue playstation but about 1/4 strength and cost £2. This would of been around 2006/7 I think.


----------



## ferrett1979

Th Mortal kombats r so stong, prefered the Prads. Excellent all around at the mo :0 Suspect prada at 150mg.


----------



## ferrett1979

I like these but i prefered the MKs and Prada. IMO nicer mdma.


----------



## Acid4Blood

PlayHard said:


> friend come across a bag of mixed playstation pills from back in 03-04. blue,green n white 1s. any1 remember these? I DO!



Had the blue & white. Didn't know they came in green too. Nice pills!


----------



## PlayHard

they came in 5 colours the three mentioned, yellow n red. those smileys above along with clovers n white circular hearts were the last decent before the drought.


----------



## PlayHard

and white mda fastforwards


----------



## swampdragon

bogman said:


> http://www.mixmag.net/words/features/killer-pills-myth-or-murder
> Mixmag do an article on PMA pills


Interesting! I didn't realise Robadope was quite so handy.. sounds a bit of a clearer test than Mandelin.

Also.. isn't that journalist the guy that was asking on EADD for interviewees? The name rings a bell.


----------



## herewe90

What are the best Pills going around Scotland right now? Recently I've had blue pacman ghosts and Beats which have been actually not too bad!


----------



## JG0007

Mailmonkey said:


> alll comedowns are myth.
> 
> But if anything, MDA comedowns are fucking hilarious.



What are they like?


----------



## coors light

four samples of the yellow rockstars from Scotland sent into ecstasy data. i suppose this has something to do with all the confusion over the dodgy ones that were going around the uk?

http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php


----------



## Mailmonkey

Who thinks this shit up?



> Caffeine: 7
> Methadone: 4
> MDMA: 2
> MDMA Methylene homolog: 2
> Benzocaine: 1


----------



## gregoire2k3

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2726 I never knew were fake????? I had the ones with dance on the back but all seemed legit? Any other experiences?


----------



## smik2

gregoire2k3 said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2726 I never knew were fake????? I had the ones with dance on the back but all seemed legit? Any other experiences?


The original dark red ones with DANCE on the back were real, these fakes appeared a few months later.


----------



## Mendo_K

Just with the Team GBs now back locally in Manchester, 5 for £20  cant refuse them at that price, may not be strong but a good medium dose not bothered about that price. Trying to get rid of the stock for some reason

Ninja turtles incoming again


----------



## Shippy420

Going to a rave in the North West tomorrow, not done any pills for a while, are there any bad stamps I should be looking out for?   Hopefully I'll find some nintendos or some crystal rather quickly - just wanna make sure I don't buy any shit with PMA in that's gonna kill my ass instead of getting me high


----------



## swampdragon

Shippy420 said:


> Going to a rave in the North West tomorrow, not done any pills for a while, are there any bad stamps I should be looking out for?   Hopefully I'll find some nintendos or some crystal rather quickly - just wanna make sure I don't buy any shit with PMA in that's gonna kill my ass instead of getting me high


That rave that we're not meant to discuss online, eh? 

Green apples, heart cut-outs and some of the rolexes if I recall correctly, but those are quite old I think? Probably other ones. Meh.


----------



## gregoire2k3

New multi coloured "m&m's" didn't inspect too much but they're  hard pressed. Look like they came from the same pressed as the skittles. 1 got me pretty damn high but the second annihilated me...to the point I was a bit out of control. Haven't been like that for ages which also led me to losing my wallet with my m8s last pill. He wasn't happy, I was too fucked to care.

Anyway, I'm no expert but I'd guess they are around 120-130mg clean.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Anyone heard of purple tommorowland pills? In Glasgow area. I've no idea what the stamp actually looks like, I assume the Tommorowlands logo if there is such a thing.


----------



## knock

Mentioned here

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31448

Shit report though. Useless.


----------



## JG0007

gregoire2k3 said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2726 I never knew were fake????? I had the ones with dance on the back but all seemed legit? Any other experiences?



You can see these ones are a poor quality press compared to the proper ones which did have dance on the back at one stage. Remember people were joking saying oh mine didnt have dance on the back so I threw them away. Same for the party flocks, Im nearly sure mine had dance on the back and they were defo real but the other copied press is shocking looking.


----------



## jaydrog

Mates co worker is in intensive care after taking a pill in Belfast not sure what is was but


----------



## jaydrog

The girl I was talking about has passed away r.i.p


----------



## knock




----------



## third eye squeegee

Fuck, that's awful jaydrog - rip to her - let us know if you hear any more about what she took.


----------



## fanofyou

15 year old dead in north Glasgow after consuming tomorrowland pills, reports saying he took 7 over the course of the weekend. Be careful troops.


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

fanofyou said:


> 15 year old dead in north Glasgow after consuming tomorrowland pills, reports saying he took 7 over the course of the weekend. Be careful troops.



How do you know they were tomorrowland pills to be sure?


----------



## Treacle

Does anyone have any idea why methylsulfonylmethane is showing up in pills, in combination with MDMA? I've had a read up on it, but there doesn't seem to be any obvious reason to put this in a pill.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Treacle said:


> Does anyone have any idea why methylsulfonylmethane is showing up in pills, in combination with MDMA? I've had a read up on it, but there doesn't seem to be any obvious reason to put this in a pill.



This is from an ED thread called "How we rolled in the 90s when the pills were super strong".....



			
				Folley said:
			
		

> Methylsulfonylmethane is the most common cut used in methyl-amines like meth and MDMA. You can recrystallize the MSM into the meth/MDMA because they are similar looking chemicals with similar boiling/melting points


----------



## xTalK

White Cherrys anyone?

Thinking might be these or similar batch:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30820


----------



## Mendo_K

Them new Mario Yellow stars from the Nintendo/Ferrari presser look mint!


----------



## jaydrog

Just after finding out it was green apples the girl had taken
Took ill on sat night and the family 
Switched off the life support machine yesterday very sad
R.i.p


----------



## Acid4Blood

RIP 

Spread the word on green apples.


----------



## Munroe

Green apples mentioned in the dangerous pills thread as being about in Ireland in 2011/12


----------



## knock

I've added Green Apples to the OP of the Dangerous Pills thread, thanks everyone.

EDIT Both MM and I have done it so that makes sure


----------



## bogman

will try and get some of them Green Apples and test plus send 1 to the US or NL to get lab tested.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Scumbags selling them kinds of pills, pma/pmma is turning up more, random legal highs without warning, msm even turnin up in crystal md, chemists please step ur game up and send ur product to proper labs for proper testing, don't have deaths on your doorstep, that brings more trouble than producing quality product does it not?


----------



## bogman

low dose MD pills with some speed http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/XTC_Amphi_April_2013_1.pdf


----------



## andgy2777

On the more positive side - another lovely looking press. Lamborghini's :D


----------



## tolo

i was only at a party a couple of weeks ago and some lad was there giving away them Einsteins or mc2. It's shocking that some people don't take on board how dangerous these sHitTy presses are.  

I have a lot of mates that just don't listen when you try explain how dangerous they are, they are of the attitude you can get 5 green apples for the price of two party flocks so why waste your money. Stay safe ppl and rip to that poor girl


----------



## Mendo_K

new news warning around here from the MEN about 3 deaths due to pmma, article is pretty sketchy

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ings-over-ecstasy-like-drug-following-2824659


----------



## benson7

I've managed to get hold of a couple of green pradas, I'm looking forward to trying them and hopefully they'll offer something a bit different to the these mega Dutch monsters. They are proper thin!


----------



## smik2

benson7 said:


> I've managed to get hold of a couple of green pradas, I'm looking forward to trying them and hopefully they'll offer something a bit different to the these mega Dutch monsters. They are proper thin!


They're deceptively strong considering how small and thin they are, an absolute bargain if you got them for the same prices I've been getting them for.


----------



## Treacle

Mendo_K said:


> new news warning around here from the MEN about 3 deaths due to pmma, article is pretty sketchy
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ings-over-ecstasy-like-drug-following-2824659


Awful article. What new 'news' did that article report? It was a rehash of the last few and looks like it took the writer a couple of minutes.


----------



## bogman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-22213320

this is more info on the deaths but pretty poor article again, " PMA is know as pink ecstasy" or Dr Death ffs

more of the same here http://www.itv.com/news/granada/2013-04-19/three-cheshire-deaths-linked-to-pink-ecstasy-drug/


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

A lot of complaints about dodgy pills lately is putting me right off. Off them anyway for another 8 weeks til Ibiza but don't wanna get hit with dodgy swedgers.

Have their been many complaints of bad MDMA crystals?


----------



## Odowakka

There is some dodgy crystal around Sheffield apparently, looks absolutely fine nice big chunks but there is something really off with it, people saying it made them feel 'speedy' a bit trippy and very uncomfortable. Also didn't last long. Perhaps that MSM stuff? Or pipes added in as a cut? Is all this perhaps the prophesised mdma shortage starting to make its presence known? Plenty of other great stuff going round but it seems really shitty to cut mdma crystal


----------



## Mendo_K

What mdma shortage? PIlls and Crystal everywhere, business as usual as far as im aware, When a gram starts going past the £25/g barrier I might start getting a little worried...


----------



## Odowakka

Well exactly what mdma shortage. Just a month or so ago various people were saying loads of pmk had been seized on NL and they had taken out a few labs there (this is from people reading the dutch forums). And there were loads of people saying it was a sign there would be a shortage a few months down the line. Whilst theres pills and crystal everywhere there does seem to be a few more bunk pills and dodgy batches of md about than there was at the end of last year or so. Still loads of good stuff about though, just hope it stays that way- the shortage is probably just silly doom mongering


----------



## benson7

Odowakka said:


> There is some dodgy crystal around Sheffield apparently, looks absolutely fine nice big chunks but there is something really off with it, people saying it made them feel 'speedy' a bit trippy and very uncomfortable. Also didn't last long. Perhaps that MSM stuff? Or pipes added in as a cut?



Sounds like pipes. I've bought crystal in Sheffield and been left with pipes, albeit during the drought a few years back. Didn't the fake rockstars first appear around South Yorks? Maybe it's just a local thing.


----------



## xTalK

Odowakka said:


> There is some dodgy crystal around Sheffield apparently, looks absolutely fine nice big chunks but there is something really off with it, people saying it made them feel 'speedy' a bit trippy and very uncomfortable. Also didn't last long. Perhaps that MSM stuff? Or pipes added in as a cut? Is all this perhaps the prophesised mdma shortage starting to make its presence known? Plenty of other great stuff going round but it seems really shitty to cut mdma crystal



Some dodgy crystal around here too, people reporting that they were getting very ill especially if they sniffed it. Looked quite like MD but only saw literally a few crystals just to get the marquis on it, got a very poor reaction. Normally would be quite explosive, spitting almost, fizzing, smoke, deep purples. This barely appeared to react on touching, had a blue hue of some form but was nothing like proper MDMA and around the outskirts once it was sitting a while some orange! By the sheer shittiness of the reaction I wouldn't have touched it, let alone after seeing that orange come out round the ends.

A friend last night commented that they were speaking to someone involved with it and it turned out to be methylone. However, I've sniffed methylone for a few days at a festival with MDMA + MDAI and noticed nothing like this. Sounded like pipz originally. I don't know what to make of the marquis as I've never tested a pip.


Thankfully there are still Blue Rockstars and Party Flocks doing the rounds. A bit expensive, but I don't cain the pills as much as I used to anymore so it's not all bad.


----------



## Vanman77

That's going to end well. Bye.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Odowakka said:


> There is some dodgy crystal around Sheffield apparently, looks absolutely fine nice big chunks but there is something really off with it, people saying it made them feel 'speedy' a bit trippy and very uncomfortable. Also didn't last long. Perhaps that MSM stuff? Or pipes added in as a cut? Is all this perhaps the prophesised mdma shortage starting to make its presence known? Plenty of other great stuff going round but it seems really shitty to cut mdma crystal



Considering most piperazines will keep you wide awake feeling absolutely horrid for about 24 hours, it is not pips. Sounds like some RC to me, but the rest of that and you're next post are ramblings. 

There is no MDMA shortage when they're still pressing fresh stamps pills of 200mg or more. I'd say your dodgy MDMA is more likely to be some greedy wholesaler who's made up some formula MDMA from unknown research chemicals.


----------



## xTalK

While I wouldn't say there is a drought or anything, compared to this time last year there is a lot less pills, more expensive and much more fakes doing the rounds. Gone are the £2-4 mid dose pills. I remember parties where mates were dropping 100 in a bowl and telling people to go have fun, isn't possible anymore. However, to the rest of the UK and world there doesn't seem to be a massive issue. It just seems that the large imports have stopped and it's just the odd group getting a few dutch ones in, rinse/repeat. I've also noticed a price increase on crystal, not significant, but there.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ I got some of that fake crystal too!

Didn't need to test to know it wasn't MD. Knew straight away by the look & the sweet taste.
Didn't consume cos suspected pips straight away. Still not 100% sure what it is. Thankfully it's being returned this week in exchange for blue ghosts. %)


----------



## Mendo_K

xTalK said:


> While I wouldn't say there is a drought or anything, compared to this time last year there is a lot less pills, more expensive and much more fakes doing the rounds. Gone are the £2-4 mid dose pills. I remember parties where mates were dropping 100 in a bowl and telling people to go have fun, isn't possible anymore. However, to the rest of the UK and world there doesn't seem to be a massive issue. It just seems that the large imports have stopped and it's just the odd group getting a few dutch ones in, rinse/repeat. I've also noticed a price increase on crystal, not significant, but there.



Pills havent been about £2-£4 though really since pre-2008.. before the drought? Maybe its just where you live, abundance of local pills in manchester from the Team GB, mario presssers and what seems like endless amounts of crystal on tap, just seems like there are a lot of places that are dry though, but wheres theres a lot, theres a lot.


----------



## xTalK

There was last summer around here and we are normally quite expensive and shit for drugs. By medium dose I'd say 2 at least needed, compared to 1 party flock to start you off. All tested well. Was never more than a phone call away either. Lots of purple MDMA too and very cheap. But there was a larger amount of raves etc at the time. Was in London there the other week and it seemed a lot better, got MDMA and ket in minutes both cheaper rates by at least a tenner and pills were available.


----------



## Odowakka

Dr_Robotnik said:


> Considering most piperazines will keep you wide awake feeling absolutely horrid for about 24 hours, it is not pips. Sounds like some RC to me, but the rest of that and you're next post are ramblings.
> 
> There is no MDMA shortage when they're still pressing fresh stamps pills of 200mg or more. I'd say your dodgy MDMA is more likely to be some greedy wholesaler who's made up some formula MDMA from unknown research chemicals.



They are not my ramblings. People said there may be a shortage, and as others have said there doesn't seem to be quite such a surplus now. As I made clear in my post, there obviously isn't a proper shortage as mdma and pills are certainly still widely available. However, from my limited recent experience, MD is going for slightly more now, and really good pills aren't as easy to get locally. I also didn't say it was pips, just that it may have been, as it definitely wasn't proper mdma. I did not consume this stuff or even see it, was just told about it by a friend in Sheffield and thought I'd put the word out on here.


----------



## jay-e-tard

Anyone tried them blue squares? Know they've been floating about for ages now. Quite disappointed had a couple months break, came down pretty quickly and didn't feel 'great' for long. Seemed pretty clean though most likely just a low dose not worth the price i paid for them!!

(Only dropped one)


----------



## RR16

Anyone tried white Transformers yet? Round white pill with autobot logo. New press from the group who made yellow Ferraris and white Nintendos. From Holland.


----------



## Mendo_K

RR16 said:


> Anyone tried white Transformers yet? Round white pill with autobot logo. New press from the group who made yellow Ferraris and white Nintendos. From Holland.



You sure about that? They dont look like a pill from that presser at all, plus the new pill from that group is the yellow mario stars, and there are also lamborghinis, there are reports of mdxx low over on  pill reports of them transformers.


----------



## RR16

Mendo_K said:


> You sure about that? They dont look like a pill from that presser at all, plus the new pill from that group is the yellow mario stars, and there are also lamborghinis, there are reports of mdxx low over on  pill reports of them transformers.



I'm quite positive. Sold as 205mg MDMA clean pill. Well I'll see in about a week. Will test just to be safe but I trust my vendor. 

Also there aren't any reports on pillrepots that look even remotely like these. The logo looks exactly like the letters on Nintendo.


----------



## Premieredope82

Is Molly in the rock form pure?and if not how can u tell the diff from pure and cutt Molly by looking at it?


----------



## Mendo_K

Premieredope82 said:


> Is Molly in the rock form pure?and if not how can u tell the diff from pure and cutt Molly by looking at it?



Better asking here , http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forums/22-Ecstasy-Discussion

@RR16 ah, i thought you ment the cut out versions that are going about at the moment, they must have 3 different presses on the go at the moment, nice !


----------



## pothole

Premieredope82 said:


> Is Molly in the rock form pure?and if not how can u tell the diff from pure and cutt Molly by looking at it?



You can't tell anything by looks. The only way is to get yourself a test kit and test it. Kits available from ecstasypilltest, eztest.


----------



## bogman

the Blue Ghosts with the R on the back are back in Dublin http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_April_2013.pdf

144mg MDMA 

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Maerz_2013.pdf

only 127mg in some of them :D


----------



## tolo

Done the blue ghosts in dublin last week after doing a mortal kombat so can't really comment but they seemed to be nice enough.. Felt grand the next day just the usual tiredness and body aches lol. Picked them up pretty cheap in dublin city centre on a nite out got 3 for 20 quid


----------



## sundayraver

Odowakka said:


> There is some dodgy crystal around Sheffield apparently, looks absolutely fine nice big chunks but there is something really off with it, people saying it made them feel 'speedy' a bit trippy and very uncomfortable. Also didn't last long. Perhaps that MSM stuff? Or pipes added in as a cut? Is all this perhaps the prophesised mdma shortage starting to make its presence known? Plenty of other great stuff going round but it seems really shitty to cut mdma crystal



Sounds like Methylone


----------



## Odowakka

sundayraver said:


> Sounds like Methylone



That was one of my suggestions to my friend. He still has some of this stuff (which he won't be using of course) so may examine it, although does methylone show up differently to md on marquis?


----------



## bogman

Odowakka said:


> That was one of my suggestions to my friend. He still has some of this stuff (which he won't be using of course) so may examine it, although does methylone show up differently to md on marquis?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pill_testing  turns brown with the marquis


----------



## Rayvon

bogman said:


> the Blue Ghosts with the R on the back are back in Dublin http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_April_2013.pdf
> 
> 144mg MDMA
> 
> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Maerz_2013.pdf
> 
> only 127mg in some of them :D



how's things mate?

you reckon these are a new batch or some old stock?


----------



## bogman

Rayvon said:


> how's things mate?
> 
> you reckon these are a new batch or some old stock?



look like the batch from around xmas but these only showed up again 3 weeks ago. dont think there old stock imo a new batch.

some mates were on them Saturday and reckon stronger than the green and blue ghosts without the R.


----------



## Odowakka

bogman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pill_testing  turns brown with the marquis



I could definitely have looked that up ha! Thanks


----------



## coors light

blue ghosts with the r that were around at xmas time were definitely the shit. some buzz off them but needed to double drop to reach the the mg that suited me. the md in them was something else though, hope the new ones are as promising


----------



## Whatsthecraic

Just wondering if anyone from NI has come across the Pink Creamfields so far? Can get them and seen 1 report on Pill Reports but was hoping some other people had sampled them!! Cheers


----------



## benson7

coors light said:


> blue ghosts with the r that were around at xmas time were definitely the shit. some buzz off them but needed to double drop to reach the the mg that suited me. the md in them was something else though, hope the new ones are as promising



I second this. I found the first batch of blue ghosts to be amazing and very similar to the brilliant brown sugar crystal that was going around about 18 months prior.

I've taken most of the post drought uber pills and these were something else. Maybe a case of less is more or some superior synth or some shit,


----------



## sundayraver

Odowakka said:


> That was one of my suggestions to my friend. He still has some of this stuff (which he won't be using of course) so may examine it, although does methylone show up differently to md on marquis?



Not sure about Maquis but I actually have the methylone in question.  It looks pretty much identical to MDMA and could easily fool a lot of people.  The main difference is MDMA crushes very easily, the methylone is harder to break and more glass like (crunchy) kinda feeling.

Edit- I wasn't scammed I bought it as Methylone!


----------



## swedger77

Dundee is internationally renowned for its shite drugs..............

My pals bought some unknown substance capsules off a bloke the other day for £3 each. The capsules where full to the brim and had been cut with some thing that had a strawberry taste FFS! I'll test with my marquis and see what it does.


----------



## bogman

swedger77 said:


> Dundee is internationally renowned for its shite drugs..............
> 
> My pals bought some unknown substance capsules off a bloke the other day for £3 each. The capsules where full to the brim and had been cut with some thing that had a strawberry taste FFS! I'll test with my marquis and see what it does.



no reaction i bet, btw is there any good drugs up your way mate.


----------



## Mailmonkey

swedger77 said:


> Dundee is internationally renowned for its shite drugs..............
> 
> My pals bought some unknown substance capsules off a bloke the other day for £3 each. The capsules where full to the brim and had been cut with some thing that had a strawberry taste FFS! I'll test with my marquis and see what it does.



What colour does the Marquis go on contact with Nesquik?


----------



## swedger77

bogman said:


> no reaction i bet, btw is there any good drugs up your way mate.



There probably is but the older i get the harder it is to track down anything decent. 

The mephs shite, there are still pipz pills kicking about and MD is priced at £50/g and the coke in Dundee is a joke.


----------



## swedger77

Mailmonkey said:


> What colour does the Marquis go on contact with Nesquik?



That's what i was thinking......


----------



## yoyo50

took a nintendo earlier, didn't get much at all from it, been smoking meth last three days, but have slept last night

is there a cross tolerance or such


----------



## dee_dee

I tried a green monkey yesterday.

Not to bad really.    PR report claims 180mgs, not sure it was quite that strong but it was pretty decent.


----------



## Acid4Blood

yoyo50 said:


> took a nintendo earlier, didn't get much at all from it, been smoking meth last three days, but have slept last night
> 
> is there a cross tolerance or such



A cross tolerance between *methamphetamine* & 3,4 methylenedioxy*methamphetamine* ?

Most definately!


----------



## nailz

Rayvon said:


> how's things mate?
> 
> you reckon these are a new batch or some old stock?



Old I think. Everyone I know in Dublin has these, havent seen anything else locally in months, Christmas really.


----------



## yoyo50

Acid4Blood said:


> A cross tolerance between *methamphetamine* & 3,4 methylenedioxy*methamphetamine* ?
> 
> Most definately!



yeah should of worded it better, i just thought 12 hours after smoking and a good 10 hours sleep i would of got alot more from a 200mg+ pill


----------



## fajera

Hello everyone!

I am new to the forum.

Something about myself:
Male, 30 +, I am using ecstasy for about a year, once a month, sometimes twice a month. Mostly checked euro-pills, sometimes in crystal form.
English is not my native language so please forgive me if I make any language errors.

I would like to ask you about your feelings about Nintendos and Partyflocks.
Together with my friends noticed some differences in these pills.
Theoretically, they both have around 200mg of MDMA.
When Nintendo is really a very good pill and we did not notice any problems with them. Smooth come up, no nausea, good euphoria and a desire to party from the start.
Other hand Partyflock cause high nausea and anxiety at the come up. It does not give the euphoria as the Nintendo, probably by a feeling nauseous. The come up also takes longer for PartyFlocka than Nintendo. 
We had an opportunity to consume purple PF and blue PF - the same situation.
Of course, both pills are checked before consuption. They are 100% legit (no dance logo on PF). 

Has anyone met the problem of nausea and anxiety at PF?
How can you explain this phenomenon?

Thanks and best regards.
Fajera


----------



## xtcnation

yoyo50 said:


> yeah should of worded it better, i just thought 12 hours after smoking and a good 10 hours sleep i would of got alot more from a 200mg+ pill



If you'v been smoking meth for three days prior to taking a 200mg pill regardless of having a period of sleep your serotonin is likely to be very low and brain in recovery mode... i wouldn't expect much atall.


----------



## Xtcpill69

Just picked up some mk's and very sceptical.. There's a slight bleach smell.. Very little - no taste
Some have no stamp or breaklines, some have a very good clean stamp, some crumble in your hand, some are very pale pink, some are very dark red! No consistency throughout the batch I received.. All tested ok with the marquis.. Does anyone have any recent news on them please?

Here's a picture

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/1345/imageqhsm.jpg


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ You can clearly see the crystal in those Mortal Kombats. Even moreso in the unstamped dark red pills!


----------



## Xtcpill69

Acid4Blood said:


> ^ You can clearly see the crystal in those Mortal Kombats. Even moreso in the unstamped dark red pills!



It's the unfamiliar smell and very little-no taste that throws me


----------



## Xtcpill69

The dark red I stamped ones are mortal Kombats aswell


----------



## coors light

pill report has reports on both of them colours as far as i know. not sure what the smell you are referring to is.


----------



## knock

Xtcpill69 said:


> Just picked up some mk's and very sceptical.. There's a slight bleach smell.. Very little - no taste
> Some have no stamp or breaklines, some have a very good clean stamp, some crumble in your hand, some are very pale pink, some are very dark red! No consistency throughout the batch I received.. All tested ok with the marquis.. Does anyone have any recent news on them please?
> 
> Here's a picture
> 
> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/1345/imageqhsm.jpg



I've never actually tested a pill! But I'm pretty sure you need to run more than a marquis test if you want to be close to sure, as several non-MD chemicals give a black Marquis result.

Also, 



			
				Acid4Blood said:
			
		

> ^ You can clearly see the crystal in those Mortal Kombats. Even moreso in the unstamped dark red pills!



Yes but it could be a crystal of anything


----------



## Acid4Blood

^^ True!


----------



## Digger909

I had 100 of the first batch.  They all looked like the one in your pic with the clear logo.  Good clear stamp, solid pills.  Absolutely stunk of playdoh.  The other three in your pic look a bit shady to me.


----------



## swedger77

swedger77 said:


> Dundee is internationally renowned for its shite drugs..............
> 
> My pals bought some unknown substance capsules off a bloke the other day for £3 each. The capsules where full to the brim and had been cut with some thing that had a strawberry taste FFS! I'll test with my marquis and see what it does.



As promised here is a photo of the shite floating about Dundee that would appear to be cut with Strawberry Nesquick.






And funny  brownish/orangey colour on the Marquis


----------



## Mendo_K

Looks nasty, all these small uniform crystals remind me of methylone, making all the RCs crystals seems to be the big thing these days "look how pure these crystals are". ookay.

@xtc I have heard of a few people saying they were a bit iffy, testing as MDMA but the quality of them just isnt great at all and varys from batch to batch, they have all had breaklines the ones Ive seen though the presser is notorious for changing whats on the back


----------



## swedger77

Apparently they feel a "bit like MDMA" but take up to 2 hours to hit.

A similar reaction and user reports as these shitey pills "disco balls" that only appeared in Dundee a few months ago.


----------



## jancrow

swedger77 said:


> Apparently they feel a "bit like MDMA" but take up to 2 hours to hit.



Doesn't that scream PMA?


----------



## swedger77

Yes, but NO!

Apparently according to the EZ test website the Marquis does not react with PMA or PMMA


----------



## bogman

swedger77 said:


> As promised here is a photo of the shite floating about Dundee that would appear to be cut with Strawberry Nesquick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And funny  brownish/orangey colour on the Marquis



fcuk knows what that could be mate, 2hrs to hit could be some type of 5A/6A pb.


----------



## breaks99

swedger77 said:


> Yes, but NO!
> 
> Apparently according to the EZ test website the Marquis does not react with PMA or PMMA



Could Have both mdma & pma in them hence the reaction, i'd steer clear of them personally! 

this presser seems to have recently had terrrible trouble with copycats coming out scarily fast!


----------



## Xtcpill69

Digger909 said:


> I had 100 of the first batch.  They all looked like the one in your pic with the clear logo.  Good clear stamp, solid pills.  Absolutely stunk of playdoh.  The other three in your pic look a bit shady to me.



I had the first batch too mate.. I'm waiting to hear from a trusted Dutch friend to see what he has to say

Until anyone can confirm there decent there staying underground


----------



## melanch0ly

I've got myself a couple of the MKs ready for a night out in Brum tomorrow. MD / pills always give me a horrific comedown, mainly constant suicidal thoughts, but I love them too much to stop... everything in moderation, I guess.


----------



## Xtcpill69

melanch0ly said:


> I've got myself a couple of the MKs ready for a night out in Brum tomorrow. MD / pills always give me a horrific comedown, mainly constant suicidal thoughts, but I love them too much to stop... everything in moderation, I guess.



Anychance of a picture of what they look like before you consume please^


----------



## Brit666

just got some the new mks, all different !!! mmmmm. some pink some reddish some brown. some have clear logo. some logo not visible. some have a break line some have non and some have a double. any news from the dutch ? compared em to the first batch and there same size and exact same logo just no where near as uniform as the first lot.  dont know if this is a bad thing. dont really smell of anything.


----------



## Mendo_K

Brit666 said:


> just got some the new mks, all different !!! mmmmm. some pink some reddish some brown. some have clear logo. some logo not visible. some have a break line some have non and some have a double. any news from the dutch ? compared em to the first batch and there same size and exact same logo just no where near as uniform as the first lot.  dont know if this is a bad thing. dont really smell of anything.



There we go then xtc69 youve got a friend in a similar situation


----------



## Mendo_K

So Mortal Combats tested 180mg MDMA and 0.8mg trace PMMA, the 220mg I think were fabricated as always.

I think that clears up what the trace of PMMA though, it shows up sometimes in a lot of pills in very small amounts, this lab though surely is not producing PMMA pills, and I remember someone saying that if you get dodgy precursor you can end up with it in there, thats the case your rekon? Because 0.8mg is not put in there intentionally..  

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013.pdf


----------



## Digger909

Brit666 said:


> just got some the new mks, all different !!! mmmmm. some pink some reddish some brown. some have clear logo. some logo not visible. some have a break line some have non and some have a double. any news from the dutch ? compared em to the first batch and there same size and exact same logo just no where near as uniform as the first lot.  dont know if this is a bad thing. dont really smell of anything.



My NL friend says they are same quality but they had problems with the press. Think i will give em a miss, they look garbage.  Dont wanna get stuck with em.


----------



## Xtcpill69

Friends haves confirmed there similar quality to the first batch


----------



## MrBaked

I have some MK's that are exactly the same as xtc69pill's.  About a quarter of them are the 'botched' press with no breakline and poor quality logo. The rest are all pretty uniform


----------



## dan88

Tucked into some amber MD last night, but I just wasn't feeling it. Had a 150mg bomb, which floored me, but just left me energyless and heavy without being that euphoric. I snorted maybe 50mg later on, which brought me back up, but still didn't give me much happiness!


----------



## dami0n

Heading over to Barcelona for Off Sonar in a few months. Is it ok to buy in the clubs as I have no contacts?


----------



## JG0007

Mendo_K said:


> So Mortal Combats tested 180mg MDMA and 0.8mg trace PMMA, the 220mg I think were fabricated as always.
> 
> I think that clears up what the trace of PMMA though, it shows up sometimes in a lot of pills in very small amounts, this lab though surely is not producing PMMA pills, and I remember someone saying that if you get dodgy precursor you can end up with it in there, thats the case your rekon? Because 0.8mg is not put in there intentionally..
> 
> http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013.pdf



Does that mean they are still safe? Ive some there but not yet consumed.


----------



## coors light

JG0007 said:


> Does that mean they are still safe? Ive some there but not yet consumed.



that quantity of pmma is quite small. So I personally wouldn't think there is anything wrong with taking them. I would recommend testing them first before consumption if you wanted to be sure.


----------



## yoyo50

Mario invincibility stars






Spread is 165 - 190 mg


----------



## Brit666

can confirm mks new batch are as good as first  just dont look as good but do the job.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Mendo_K said:


> So Mortal Combats tested 180mg MDMA and 0.8mg trace PMMA, the 220mg I think were fabricated as always.
> 
> I think that clears up what the trace of PMMA though, it shows up sometimes in a lot of pills in very small amounts, this lab though surely is not producing PMMA pills, and I remember someone saying that if you get dodgy precursor you can end up with it in there, thats the case your rekon? Because 0.8mg is not put in there intentionally..
> 
> http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013.pdf




Although it's not a very large amount why bother, if you have access to the MK's you can probably get better ones that test as just MDMA..

After being completely off drink and drugs for a month I caved in on Friday night to a couple of Nintendo's. Tried them before at the start of April in a club, only did a half that night and I was completely immersed in the rave. On Friday was in a house, a couple of friends turned up with 10 Nintendo's. Over about 2 hours we took 2 pills each all in halves, was completely floored after the second half (45 - an hour apart), lovely clean empathetic feeling. Had no problem sleeping by 3am either, infact after a few pipes of weed I actually fell asleep naturally. No comedown the next day, ate breakfast no problem, managed a work out and then had a fairly lazy day.

Only problem I do find with them if anything is they make my jaw swing quite a lot, even last time off a half I had chewed my gums a bit.


----------



## swedger77

nice pic yoyo


----------



## potato74

Well after trying the Nintendo's for the first time on Friday and having taken party flocks before (the first batch) I've got to say I think these Dutch pills are totally overrated. I just get no euphoria from them or loved up feeling at all. All the other effects are there, eye wiggles, jaw clenching and a little hallucinating but that's it. The different Rockstars that were going about my area for donkeys I found to be much more like E. Why am I just not feeling these beans?


----------



## JG0007

Mario stars haha what a press.


----------



## parttime crackhead

potato74 said:


> Well after trying the Nintendo's for the first time on Friday and having taken party flocks before (the first batch) I've got to say I think these Dutch pills are totally overrated. I just get no euphoria from them or loved up feeling at all. All the other effects are there, eye wiggles, jaw clenching and a little hallucinating but that's it. The different Rockstars that were going about my area for donkeys I found to be much more like E. Why am I just not feeling these beans?



Magic = Lost. 39 month break etc.


----------



## yoyo50

potato74 said:


> Well after trying the Nintendo's for the first time on Friday and having taken party flocks before (the first batch) I've got to say I think these Dutch pills are totally overrated. I just get no euphoria from them or loved up feeling at all. All the other effects are there, eye wiggles, jaw clenching and a little hallucinating but that's it. The different Rockstars that were going about my area for donkeys I found to be much more like E. Why am I just not feeling these beans?



I thought that about Ferrari/shields, double drop 440mg? 3 months after stopping prozac, prob played a big part but, nintendos are decent same presser i believe same as those stairs, them and ghosts are epic press


----------



## livingroom

Odowakka said:


> There is some dodgy crystal around Sheffield apparently, looks absolutely fine nice big chunks but there is something really off with it, people saying it made them feel 'speedy' a bit trippy and very uncomfortable. Also didn't last long. Perhaps that MSM stuff? Or pipes added in as a cut? Is all this perhaps the prophesised mdma shortage starting to make its presence known? Plenty of other great stuff going round but it seems really shitty to cut mdma crystal



Pretty sure I've had some of this - seems to be making people quite hot and sweaty as well as full-on delusory hallucinations in some cases. I had a long, unpleasant comeup that just turned into jittery stimulation. I tested it before I took it with a Mandelin test and it went to black - not like, especially blue/purple but at the time it seemed good enough for me to take it. The effects make me think PMA a little bit but no-one's been dying/having a seriously bad reaction. Is literally the only way to test for a PMA/MDMA combination to buy several kinds of testing kits and cross reference the results?


----------



## bogman

tested this pill Saturday http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31663

came from the same batch that a girl took 3 of and died a few weeks back. http://www.thefreelibrary.com/MAN+Q...+ECSTASY;+Probe+into+source+of...-a0326744784


----------



## g1zzl3

Old school 2006 - 2007 style Lovehearts around down here now!! They are fuckin tasty, id say only 110 - 120mg in them but they remind me just like the ones back then all crumbly and that same type of MDMA feeling not that mad new style messyness, the real ecstatic loved up rushing gurny fluttery eye hug everyone empathic effect!, look at these


----------



## Mendo_K

^very nice, look well crumbly though, wouldnt like getting a big bag of them, be dust in no time. Look like the kind that gets to the back of your throat and turns into mush, end up bogging everywhere,.


----------



## g1zzl3

Yep they do get dusty quick, not extremely bad though, dropping them is ok aswell, its wicked though they want to bring the price back down to how it used to be, they like 3.50 each


----------



## yoyo50

Few of them for weekend, can't wait to go Holland end of the month mate pays stupid price for pills %)


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hi guys, I have the chance to get your hands on, nintendo or lamborghini, both are about 200mg of mdma, but which do you think is the best?


----------



## Digger909

erbaviva_girls said:


> hi guys, I have the chance to get your hands on, nintendo or lamborghini, both are about 200mg of mdma, but which do you think is the best?



Not had chance to try the lambo yet but you wont go wrong with nintendos. Big thumbs up :D


----------



## IAMAMANBEARPIG

Anyone know what these are?
http://i.imgur.com/7nIXIGh.jpg


----------



## jancrow

Welcome. They don't look great.... possibly a very crude McDonald's logo? On a bit of chalk?


----------



## Mailmonkey

jancrow said:


> Welcome. They don't look great.... possibly a very crude McDonald's logo? On a bit of chalk?



I agree 

Those Mario Stars look fucking great %)


----------



## IAMAMANBEARPIG

I should get a tester kit.


----------



## jancrow

You ain't in Australia is you mister?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31326


----------



## Mailmonkey

IAMAMANBEARPIG said:


> I should get a tester kit.



yes you should.

Have you looked on pillreports?


----------



## pothole

IAMAMANBEARPIG said:


> Anyone know what these are?
> http://i.imgur.com/7nIXIGh.jpg


Maybe these.  
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27552


----------



## IAMAMANBEARPIG

Looks like them alright, never seen them before. Looks a solid pill from that report.


----------



## jancrow

I wouldn't just go on that, though, because the stamp on yours does look kind of crude and shitty compared to the ones in those pictures.


----------



## Mailmonkey

IAMAMANBEARPIG said:


> Looks like them alright, never seen them before. Looks a solid pill from that report.



Don't go by that alone. The golden arches stamp is a a common one.

And commonly adulterated too.

stop fucking ninja'ing me jancrow.


----------



## IAMAMANBEARPIG

In fairness I found them in my pocket after a night out, no clue what they were at first.


----------



## Mendo_K

These garrys sound like a right laugh

Caffeine: 7 
Methadone: 4
MDMA: 2 
MDMA Methylene homolog: 2 
Benzocaine: 1 
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2760


----------



## Munroe

Mendo_K said:


> These garrys sound like a right laugh
> 
> Caffeine: 7
> Methadone: 4
> MDMA: 2
> MDMA Methylene homolog: 2
> Benzocaine: 1
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2760



What the fuck is that about?


----------



## muttonchops

IAMAMANBEARPIG said:


> Anyone know what these are?
> http://i.imgur.com/7nIXIGh.jpg



they look dodge


----------



## swampdragon

Mendo_K said:


> These garrys sound like a right laugh
> Caffeine: 7
> Methadone: 4
> MDMA: 2
> MDMA Methylene homolog: 2
> Benzocaine: 1
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2760


I saw that the other day and wondered about that.. I can't really see them making a typo, but at the same time methadone in a pill seems a bit unlikely. Reckon they meant meph instead?


----------



## Munroe

swampdragon said:


> I saw that the other day and wondered about that.. I can't really see them making a typo, but at the same time methadone in a pill seems a bit unlikely. Reckon they meant meph instead?



I woulda thought that but the inclusion of "MDMA Methylene homolog" makes me think its unlikely a typo.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Did a blue ghost with the R on back last weekend along with 2 blue stars. Both batches = lovely clean synth MDMA. Blue ghosts moreso. %)


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

anyone know if the large white mick jagger pills are any good? going for 10 a pop -i can get them for half that but dont trust pills these days.


----------



## Mendo_K

swampdragon said:


> I saw that the other day and wondered about that.. I can't really see them making a typo, but at the same time methadone in a pill seems a bit unlikely. Reckon they meant meph instead?



Not a typo, they know what they are doing. They do testing on all brand new RCs they wouldnt make such a mistake, also do testing for the polce. Ive seen pills on there with cocaine and heroin in them, believe it or not.


http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1735
Caffeine  
Cocaine  
Heroin  

Bangers !


----------



## Jayden98

Anyone else find it slightly concerning about the PMMA found in the Mortal Kombat?

While it is only a tiny amount, which in itself wouldn't cause any harm, an MDMA + PMMA mix is not something you want to be messing around with, at all. This was also only from one MK tested. Could others not have more PMMA present maybe?

I'm not sure I'd touch this particular press now.


----------



## Munroe

Mendo_K said:


> Not a typo, they know what they are doing. They do testing on all brand new RCs they wouldnt make such a mistake, also do testing for the polce. Ive seen pills on there with cocaine and heroin in them, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1735
> Caffeine
> Cocaine
> Heroin
> 
> Bangers !



About 5mg Heroin and 3mg Cocaine per pill... Another strange one.

For anyone wondering about "MDMA Methylene homolog", its MDMA but with phentermine structure in place of amphetamine.


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Not a typo, they know what they are doing. They do testing on all brand new RCs they wouldnt make such a mistake, also do testing for the polce. Ive seen pills on there with cocaine and heroin in them, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1735
> Caffeine
> Cocaine
> Heroin
> 
> Bangers !



so my job is done here, the white spots are coke and the brown spots in pills are smack


----------



## swampdragon

Jayden98 said:


> Anyone else find it slightly concerning about the PMMA found in the Mortal Kombat?


Erm, yep. But I'm pretty risk averse with everything. Am sure other people wouldn't care.



Mendo_K said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1735
> Caffeine
> Cocaine
> Heroin


Ick.. Yeah, I know the site know what they're doing, was more just hoping it was a typo. I'm really being put off pills at the moment.


----------



## Mendo_K

0.8mg of PMMA though, its absolutley nothing, its like saying ive just bought you a really nice pizza, somewhere on this pizza there is 0.8mg of PMMA, id still eat the pizza.


----------



## Jayden98

^^Eh but it is something, its a particularly fucked up substance that i don't wish to take. Mixed with MDMA it can be fatal. So there is 0.8mg in this one pill, what if there's a larger mg of this crap in another MK pill from this press? It doesn't wash that it's nothing, it's the fact that it's there. 

Fuck that.


----------



## parttime crackhead

What are the best pills going in everyone's opinion? Got a new dealer who claims to have access to all sorts of top notch stuff. So far he's said he can get me Lamborghinis (I don't know the colour), Red Dragons (Mortal Kombats maybe?), Blue Mitsubishis & the Nintendos. 

All roughly the same price. What should I buy? I was thinking Nintendos, but purely because I love the press lol.

I can also get Partyflocks. They're (I think) purple & slightly cheaper but not enough that it makes any difference.

What about the Mario Stars? I can probably get them too. They look the business but I want to buy the best ones & I haven't spoke to anyone round here that's had them other than the person trying to sell them lol. I know they're all good presses though.


----------



## smik2

parttime crackhead said:


> What are the best pills going in everyone's opinion? Got a new dealer who claims to have access to all sorts of top notch stuff. So far he's said he can get me Lamborghinis (I don't know the colour), Red Dragons (Mortal Kombats maybe?), Blue Mitsubishis & the Nintendos.
> 
> All roughly the same price. What should I buy? I was thinking Nintendos, but purely because I love the press lol.
> 
> I can also get Partyflocks. They're (I think) purple & slightly cheaper but not enough that it makes any difference.
> 
> What about the Mario Stars? I can probably get them too. They look the business but I want to buy the best ones & I haven't spoke to anyone round here that's had them other than the person trying to sell them lol. I know they're all good presses though.


I'd highly recommend the nintendos, they're probably the nicest pills I've had this year. Certainly felt better than the MKs and Partflocks but I've not tried the Lamborghinis or Mitsis yet.


----------



## brimz

Munroe said:


> About 5mg Heroin and 3mg Cocaine per pill... Another strange one.
> 
> For anyone wondering about "MDMA Methylene homolog", its MDMA but with phentermine structure in place of amphetamine.



How much Heroin 5mg as in half a point ?

If so if it is good would be about half a bag which is about .1 of a mg.


----------



## smik2

brimz said:


> How much Heroin 5mg as in half a point ?
> 
> If so if it is good would be about half a bag which is about .1 of a mg.


Wouldn't half a point be 50mg?


----------



## parttime crackhead

5mg is 0.005g (I think lol)


----------



## brimz

my head is gone atm  seriously fuked


----------



## Munroe

Yeah like 0.005g if the figures they give are % by weight.
From taken from the DEA microgram too, so it could well be a load of bollocks.


----------



## Mendo_K

parttime crackhead said:


> What are the best pills going in everyone's opinion? Got a new dealer who claims to have access to all sorts of top notch stuff. So far he's said he can get me Lamborghinis (I don't know the colour), Red Dragons (Mortal Kombats maybe?), Blue Mitsubishis & the Nintendos.
> 
> All roughly the same price. What should I buy? I was thinking Nintendos, but purely because I love the press lol.
> 
> I can also get Partyflocks. They're (I think) purple & slightly cheaper but not enough that it makes any difference.
> 
> What about the Mario Stars? I can probably get them too. They look the business but I want to buy the best ones & I haven't spoke to anyone round here that's had them other than the person trying to sell them lol. I know they're all good presses though.



Nintendos for sure mate, dunno whats on with the partyflock and mortal kombat presser, the MD just dosent seem the same each time, compared to others.

Mario stars or nintendos for me, same presser anyhow.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Nice one, cheers. They're the two best/unusual looking prints as well so happy days %)


----------



## jaydrog

Totally agree with the that about the mk/ party flocks the md synth there is defo something funny with it
Hope they get it right on the next press they make


----------



## benson7

I thought the party flocks were good, though I only tried some of the very first batch. Not much between them and the Nintendos in my book.

I tried one of the green Pradas and they were pretty weak and not enough juice in them for me to come up properly. I would be surprised if there was more than 100mg in them.

I'm gong to try and sample a few more logos over the summer.


----------



## WayneRooney

Anyone heard of any "red" MD crystals going around at the moment? Usual contact unavailable, so had to go through a friend of friend, and spoke to a guy who has "great red crystal mdma"?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Brown, purple, green, orange, yellow, grey, white, transparent..... Yes.

Red.... No. Never came across red MDMA crystal before.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Could well just be dye added at the end of the synth, as ever though colour is not an indication of quality. Maybe get a small bit and reagent test it.


----------



## furrball

WayneRooney said:


> Anyone heard of any "red" MD crystals going around at the moment? Usual contact unavailable, so had to go through a friend of friend, and spoke to a guy who has "great red crystal mdma"?


You are aware of the warning ?
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31206


----------



## Xtcpill69

Anybody got any information on lions? Apparently there bring produced in holland?


----------



## hexagram

can pure mdma vary in quality? My usual dealer is away for a month and i've been getting it from someone else. Perhaps i'm just getting more tolerant but a 250mg bomb of the stuff from my usual dealer would have me totally floored for a good 6-8 hours, whereas from this new dealer I end up taking 3 times that and still don't quite reach that same peak. 

It isn't methylone or mephedrone, done those and I can tell, it just feels like weaker mdma, if that makes sense.


----------



## rdmcg

Xtcpill69 said:


> Anybody got any information on lions? Apparently there bring produced in holland?



Ive just been offered these, guy reckons there 140mgs brand new press he's also got white hearts at 150mg and A+'s. He said he will have the test results on them soon. I think im going to wait until i see some info on PR.


----------



## brimz

Fukin puker Crystals .

Cheap as well .


----------



## bogman

Xtcpill69 said:


> Anybody got any information on lions? Apparently there bring produced in holland?



this is all I can find http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30526


----------



## furrball

hexagram said:


> can pure mdma vary in quality? My usual dealer is away for a month and i've been getting it from someone else. Perhaps i'm just getting more tolerant but a 250mg bomb of the stuff from my usual dealer would have me totally floored for a good 6-8 hours, whereas from this new dealer I end up taking 3 times that and still don't quite reach that same peak.
> 
> It isn't methylone or mephedrone, done those and I can tell, it just feels like weaker mdma, if that makes sense.


pure is pure, but what you're getting probably isn't.. most places won't bother to (fully) wash out the crystals ( why would they ? it'd remove weight ).
fwiw, the two isomers have different effects, but I'd doubt that was the cause of the difference in experience ..


----------



## Xtcpill69

bogman said:


> this is all I can find http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30526



Definetly not them, I'm gonna grab a few soon ill make a report if there's none already


----------



## coors light

some new test results up on saferparty.

http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Mendo_K said:


> Not a typo, they know what they are doing. They do testing on all brand new RCs they wouldnt make such a mistake, also do testing for the polce. Ive seen pills on there with cocaine and heroin in them, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1735
> Caffeine
> Cocaine
> Heroin
> 
> Bangers !



Why would anyone put smack in pills? It's not active orally so what's the point?


----------



## gregoire2k3

Red 'air Jordans' floating about essex way. Air jordan logo on one side and 23 stamped on the other. 2 of these lasted me the whole night, would think these are around 150-160mg. Euphoric had energy, loved up...1st peak seemed to last forever.


----------



## Mendo_K

coors light said:


> some new test results up on saferparty.
> 
> http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html



Once again pills testing up with >1mg of MDA in them, dont understand it. Still the dutch bangers are going strong, 180mg mortal kombats and 198mg party flocks,


----------



## bogman

Xtcpill69 said:


> Definetly not them, I'm gonna grab a few soon ill make a report if there's none already



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31717


----------



## smik2

bogman said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31717



I think this is what they look like


----------



## meerkatmonster

'Super' speckled white hexagons atm down here. Id say 120-140mgs but they produce feeling of strooong empathy compared to flocks etc. After 2 last weekend i had to constantly help ppl , offering to buy them things etc lol good times.....decent price too


----------



## Funkadelica

smik2 said:


> I think this is what they look like



Oh god I remember that press in Barcelona a few years ago.  They were pips but thankfully decent ones if you can say so.  Tad trippy and a little buzz but nowhere near MD levels.

Just read that report.  Aye the first sentence describes it as it was back in 09.  Not meph though.


----------



## pothole

meerkatmonster said:


> 'Super' speckled white hexagons atm down here. Id say 120-140mgs but they produce feeling of strooong empathy compared to flocks etc. After 2 last weekend i had to constantly help ppl , offering to buy them things etc lol good times.....decent price too


Are they diamond shaped? I still think the best pill since the drought are them pink diamonds.  Proper empathy from them unlike the partyflocks that just get me really fucked.


----------



## Funkadelica

Aye there was something not right with those partyflocks.  More so than any other pill I've taken in the past year or so.  Heard about those diamonds floating about in 2011?  Never got the chance to try them sadly.


----------



## meerkatmonster

no they are shaped as a hexagon ie 8 sides with bevelld edge but top and bottoms flat.  well pressed beans aswell jus 2 or 3 in bag stinks of that sweet safrole synthd md smell hmmmmm  one of them 120ish mgs blows socks off any quantity of a speaker, redbull, partyflock, rockstars . I can tell by smell instantly( sweet, vanilla tinge ) tht watever synth crystal theyre made from is the brown sugar thats been around now for a while . only other beans atm i could call ECSTASY are the ghosts and tendos. they are also prob being made with same old skl safrole md. Everything made via a non safrole rout may be 'MDMA' but isnt ECSTASY (pureee empathy n love)


----------



## pothole

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks some of the new pills are different.  People who say mdma is mdma are wrong. There's someyhing to do with the new precursor or synth.


----------



## meerkatmonster

To any old school raver that comes on here and says they tried a MDxx pill for first time in a decade and say they must have 'lost the magic' .....NOO YOU HAVENT ! You just had the new differently synthd mdma wich isnt ecstasy like you took in the nineties. The good news is that real ecstasy (Safrole synthed MDMA) is becoming common again !!!!!!! :D


----------



## meerkatmonster

The 'proper' MDMA im talking about is not jus stronger or better ...it really is like a completely different drug altogether. A bit like preban 4mmc and postban 4mmc. Same chem but  completly different effects


----------



## Safrolette

meerkatmonster said:


> The 'proper' MDMA im talking about is not jus stronger or better ...it really is like a completely different drug altogether. A bit like preban 4mmc and postban 4mmc. Same chem but  completly different effects


Sounds interesting, and very intriguing


----------



## Funkadelica

Indeed it does and if this is the case I haven't tried 'proper MDMA' yet :D  Still hope :D


----------



## meerkatmonster

Well u might have put sad faces but its a good thing because when u do it will be an experience u will remember forever.  Im excited for u , lol.


----------



## Funkadelica

Sad faces?  No sadness in here tonight I can assure you


----------



## meerkatmonster

Oooops my bad! Blame the pirate lol


----------



## g1zzl3

Yeah definitely agree, the real original style safrole synthed MDMA beats all others handsdown. Those hexagons are bomb!!


----------



## meerkatmonster

summer of love 2013


----------



## Mendo_K

It's just what precursor is used, to say none of the MDMA is like it used to be is wrong. A fucking huge shipment of safrole was intercepted at a Dutch port about a year ago, so it is still being used. PMK oil is quite popular now though, I don't know why we don't see more MDA available now, it can be produced with a legal precursor. I think it's just the demand, everyone seems to just want MDMA these days. There are MDA pills in the states and in Australia , strange we haven't seen any maybe they're coming soon.


----------



## Funkadelica

Interesting indeed.  Going to keep my eyes peeled for these ones.


----------



## swampdragon

Mendo_K said:


> There are MDA pills in the states and in Australia , strange we haven't seen any maybe they're coming soon.


Ooo! Exciting news. :D


----------



## potato74

Wow. I've been kinda skeptical about some of these Dutch pressed beans I've tried recently. Wasn't getting the desired feelings of warmth, empathy and euphoria from them. I tried a Lamborghini for the 1st time last night and I have to say they are just fuck a duck amazing. Hands down the best pill I've had in ages and not far off from the pills you were getting 15-20 years ago. Just great


----------



## xTalK

We've only had Yellow Hexagons I think over here, anyone tried them.

Lots and lots of Blue Rockstars that do the job nicely. Yellow Rockstars have came about but have heard of fakes of these? They were being compared to defcons but could be dealer talk.


----------



## hexagram

is this true about mdma being different these days to how it was in the past? wow, I feel slightly disappointed now actually. All those times I thought I could relate to Human Traffic and old rave videos when actually I had never actually taken what they did, hahaha.


----------



## Grassman

meerkatmonster said:


> To any old school raver that comes on here and says they tried a MDxx pill for first time in a decade and say they must have 'lost the magic' .....NOO YOU HAVENT ! You just had the new differently synthd mdma wich isnt ecstasy like you took in the nineties. The good news is that real ecstasy (Safrole synthed MDMA) is becoming common again !!!!!!! :D




This is totally true. The ghost shaped pills, whilst lower in mgs, give a much better buzz than the mortal kombats, they have been made with safrole, so I am told. I've also had mdma which I have been told is safrole mdma, and it blows the socks off all the strong Dutch beans, just like the old school stuff


----------



## xTalK

I read an old post on BL and it worded my way of seeing it well.

Say you have the dish Spaghetti Bolognese, each restaurant you go to or chef have cook it will have a slightly different recipe of doing it, but the outcome is Spaghetti Bolognese although each batch may taste slightly different. Same can be said for synth and the routes taken leading to the same product but slightly different results. Just like some people find certain batches of LSD more spiritual and others have a more stimulant side to them, etc, etc, but at the end of the day it's all still acid.

I've no chemistry knowledge, so it may be bullshit, but it keeps me happy with it all.


----------



## Septonn

So any clues on which pills contain safrole synthed MDMA atm apart from the ghosts? I feel like doing some comparing this summer


----------



## meerkatmonster

tendos as pressed by.the dutch non round pill crew same as ghosts andmario stars thrn theres the uk made speckled hexagons (new and cheap) and.white crumbly love hearts (heard only small amountcirculating) all contain the brownish some call cola crystal. i can tell a safrole pill before ingesting.everytime. more sweet vanilla essence smell with a sliiiiight aniseed.smell and also more pleasent, bareable taste unless pills crushed and strong dosed!  ie i can chew on a green ghost! whereas before this wave of beautiful safrole made oldskl mdma i wouldnt DREAM of chewing an e as jus the thought of that overly strong chemicly aniseed made me urge!


----------



## meerkatmonster

sorry for typos bloody hate small buttons lol


----------



## Septonn

That is good news as I have secured some nintendos and will get some stars within a week or two as well


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

meerkatmonster said:


> To any old school raver that comes on here and says they tried a MDxx pill for first time in a decade and say they must have 'lost the magic' .....NOO YOU HAVENT ! You just had the new differently synthd mdma wich isnt ecstasy like you took in the nineties. The good news is that real ecstasy (Safrole synthed MDMA) is becoming common again !!!!!!! :D



Funny you should say that - I had some crystal MDMA on saturday night- the first I've had in exactly a decade. I'd been told it was the non safrole synth, but I didn't fully appreciate the implications of this at the time. Anyway, I dropped a 250mg bomb about 6.30pm - then had 2 x 100mg boosters throughout the night. It started out quite promising, but it was only nice while I was going up - it just didn't get anywhere, no empathy, no gurning, no beaming smile all over my face. Then I was fast asleep by midnight! All in all, very disappointing. I put it down to the fact that maybe I'd lost the magic, but I figured that 10 years should be long enough to regain it. Plus 450mg is quite a large dose, considering the very early Doves were only about 150mg and you only needed one of them! Alternatively, I thought it may have also been down to the methadone I'm on, but having seen your post it all now makes sense.


----------



## Acid4Blood

meerkatmonster said:


> all contain the brownish some call cola crystal.



I've had that brown "cola" safrole synth MDMA crystal before a few times. Proper old-skool feel, so much love & empathy & oneness with the world. Such dark brown coloured crystals. Looks manky. Smells gorgeous (vanilla/aniseed/safrole smell). By far the best MDMA I've ever had.


----------



## dan88

xTalK said:


> Say you have the dish Spaghetti Bolognese, each restaurant you go to or chef have cook it will have a slightly different recipe of doing it, but the outcome is Spaghetti Bolognese although each batch may taste slightly different. Same can be said for synth and the routes taken leading to the same product but slightly different results. Just like some people find certain batches of LSD more spiritual and others have a more stimulant side to them, etc, etc, but at the end of the day it's all still acid.
> 
> I've no chemistry knowledge, so it may be bullshit, but it keeps me happy with it all.



Well I'm no chemist either, but I'm pretty sure there's a big difference between making a compound and mixing a few foods together to make a spag Bol. I do however believe the difference between mdma though, certainly the turtles/team gbs/mario pressers pills give me a much more euphoric buzz than a lot of other pills.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Yeah lots of that "cola" MDMA floating around at the moment, lovely stuff.


----------



## g1zzl3

Yep thats the reason, the old school brown/golden/see through sugar crystal with the nice sweet safrole smell is the best this be the one


----------



## g1zzl3

Same as whats going into the Hexagons!


----------



## Acid4Blood

g1zzl3 said:


> Yep thats the reason, the old school brown/golden/see through sugar crystal with the nice sweet safrole smell is the best this be the one



Thats not the brown "cola" MD I was referring to. The crystals were very dark brown & every so slightly moist (small bits would stick to the bag). It stank of safrole.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Acid4Blood said:


> Thats not the brown "cola" MD I was referring to. The crystals were very dark brown & every so slightly moist (small bits would stick to the bag). It stank of safrole.



Yeah I know what you mean about the "slightly moist" appearance. I was actually dubious at first when I grabbed it but once I got a whiff of the bag


----------



## xTalK

dan88 said:


> Well I'm no chemist either, but I'm pretty sure there's a big difference between making a compound and mixing a few foods together to make a spag Bol. I do however believe the difference between mdma though, certainly the turtles/team gbs/mario pressers pills give me a much more euphoric buzz than a lot of other pills.



Obviously, it's not to be taken word for word mate. It's just an easier way to get your head round the concept. It is essentially what people are saying here, different use of ingredients (safrole) for a different result but same product.

Q Dances are one of the only ones I've had properly comparable to what I would say a 90s pill would be like. Proper loved up. Love when it happens, tend not to take pills as much any more unless I'm out on a weekend as it helps me last longer than alcohol or unless they are proper good ones that get you loved up. People round here selling these red cherrys and shit that are 'trippy', don't understand how people can sell something as mdma when 'these ones are trippy mate'. Load of shit.


----------



## Mendo_K

eclipsedesign said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about the "slightly moist" appearance. I was actually dubious at first when I grabbed it but once I got a whiff of the bag



Best MDMA I think ive ever had was like sort of what looks like a collection of crumbs from the botton of a wotsits packet, that kind of clumpy moist texture, but it was a mild dark brown colour.

As soon as I bought it thought this looks shady as fuck had a half oz of it as we were going a festival, turned out to be the best shit weve ever had.

Also the smarties from manchester, the start of the skittles, mario and Luigis, ninja turtles, the very first press some of the best pills Ive ever had.


----------



## Funkadelica

Seems that more and more people are beginning to believe that the synth routes really do have an effect.  Had some cracking crystal like you guys are talking about but just never had the loved up empathy of anything.  Really want to give this new crystal and these new pills a shot.


----------



## parttime crackhead

I hate to say it, but I'm starting to agree with this as well. Normally I'd shout "MDMA is MDMA is MDMA is MDMA..." but the ninja turtles pills are definitely better than any other pills I've had recently. Not stronger, just better. I can't really think of any reason for it other than the synth route.


----------



## andgy2777

My view rightly or wrongly that's its down to the synth route creating a mix of isomers that's say 80/20 +/- thus not giving the full blown effects. Maybe other routes/precursors have a better 50/50 mix


----------



## Cornishman

It's been years since I felt any loved up-ness from MDMA/pills. 

A rogue batch of white crystal MD a few years ago was the last time I got my mind blown.


----------



## smik2

Anyone tried the purple Lion/Cats? Just picked up a few but don't have a test kit


----------



## benson7

g1zzl3 said:


> Yep thats the reason, the old school brown/golden/see through sugar crystal with the nice sweet safrole smell is the best this be the one



This is the more common crystal that's been everywhere the last few years. The really good stuff is dark brown and looks like sugar and it's basically as good as MDMA gets.


----------



## g1zzl3

The flash of the camera has made it look a bit different to the eye, This is bits off the exact same big crystal lump which is the golden brown sugar, and has all the good old effects that some of the other batches of MDMA seem to be lacking.


----------



## g1zzl3

The inner parts are alot darker brown and some bits are black even, the outer bits are more golden lighter colored
Like this one


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Colour isn't an indication of quality


----------



## Acid4Blood

g1zzl3 said:


> The inner parts are alot darker brown and some bits are black even, the outer bits are more golden lighter colored
> Like this one



That definately looks more liken the "cola" crystal. Some chunks are darker & oilier in appearance


----------



## NeYokes220

Droppin Kombats saturday night. Heard the come up is a bit intesne on them, halfs advised?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

NeYokes220 said:


> Droppin Kombats saturday night. Heard the come up is a bit intesne on them, halfs advised?



Halfs    DOES NOT COMPUTE...


Just double drop, you'll be ok


----------



## NeYokes220

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Halfs    DOES NOT COMPUTE...
> 
> 
> Just double drop, you'll be ok



Lol, don't have to the stomach for it! Heard there similar to the party flocks which I found a bit intense on the come up with a full one, got a little sick. Didn't stop me dropping another 1 and a half later on though


----------



## g1zzl3

Lets have a gander! Ive managed to stumbled across a last bit of PURE White Pharma-grade MDA Crystal which someone had leftover stashed from like 20years ago :D :D


----------



## Xtcpill69

**WARNING**

a friend of mine died early hours Sunday morning not much is known at the moment but he was supposed to of take pink love hearts and had a fit and passed away.. As soon as I'm home from holiday ill let you all know a bit more.. In the mean time stay away from green apples and pink hearts


----------



## Acid4Blood

Xtcpill69 - Very sorry to hear about your friend. RIP 

g1zzl3 - That MDA looks mighty fuckin sexy!


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Xtcpill69 said:


> **WARNING**
> 
> a friend of mine died early hours Sunday morning not much is known at the moment but he was supposed to of take pink love hearts and had a fit and passed away.. As soon as I'm home from holiday ill let you all know a bit more.. In the mean time stay away from green apples and pink hearts



Fucking hell not again. RIP  



Also to the last page of this thread I can't believe educated drug users are buying this colour is an indication of quality thing, it means fuck all. Infact if you're on about the "best MDMA" considering colour is only there from the chemist being lazy in the final stages the best MDMA should be clear/white.

What I think people are failing to understand is it's not the colour that made that batch good, the cola one, it was obviously just a better synth, whether that be because of the precursors or what else it is impossible to say.


----------



## g1zzl3

Yeah best MDMA I ever had back in 2006 was like glass, absolutley no colour whatsoever no cloudiness, no tint, pure see through like water drops Amazing shit


----------



## bogman

Xtcpill69 said:


> **WARNING**
> 
> a friend of mine died early hours Sunday morning not much is known at the moment but he was supposed to of take pink love hearts and had a fit and passed away.. As soon as I'm home from holiday ill let you all know a bit more.. In the mean time stay away from green apples and pink hearts



sorry to hear about your friend.

very little information on it here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-22614739


----------



## Mendo_K

Xtcpill69 said:


> **WARNING**
> 
> a friend of mine died early hours Sunday morning not much is known at the moment but he was supposed to of take pink love hearts and had a fit and passed away.. As soon as I'm home from holiday ill let you all know a bit more.. In the mean time stay away from green apples and pink hearts



Fcuk, RIP sorry dude.

Do you think they are the same love hearts that caused all the deaths in manchester?


----------



## Bearlove

Wow - sorry to hear that xtcpill69,   when you get a few more details it would be a great help if you could perhaps let us know.  (may just save somebody else from taking the same thing).

Not related but 
Copy Cat - Mortal Kombat?   (top left, bottom right)


----------



## Digger909

Bearlove said:


> Wow - sorry to hear that xtcpill69,   when you get a few more details it would be a great help if you could perhaps let us know.  (may just save somebody else from taking the same thing).
> 
> Not related but
> Copy Cat - Mortal Kombat?   (top left, bottom right)




I was told by a dutch friend, problems with the press on 2nd batch. Effects and mdma content exactly the same.

I wasnt too impressed with the first batch...  The wife preferred them over nintendos though.


----------



## Treacle

parttime crackhead said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm starting to agree with this as well. Normally I'd shout "MDMA is MDMA is MDMA is MDMA..." but the ninja turtles pills are definitely better than any other pills I've had recently. Not stronger, just better. I can't really think of any reason for it other than the synth route.


I've not read the last two pages, but immediately need to highlight this. They're about 120mg of MDMA, and they are fucking excellent. Would turn down any of the Dutch pills for these. Proper loved-up, empathic, and with an almost non-existent comedown. They have that sweet safrole smell, but not too much. Properly washed MDMA shouldn't smell much, at all. Just because MDMA smells of safrole, doesn't make it amazing, it means the chemist couldn't be arsed washing it fully. Like pharmaceutical amphetamine doesn't smell of cat piss; it's been properly washed. Never take the safrole smell as a guarantee, but I suppose it means it's likely to be MDMA. Either way, the Turtles, Olympics (Team GBs), Mario and Luigis and others have been outstanding medium-dosed MDMA pills. The Turtles are the best, and £4 is cheap. Manchester is fantastic for making these pills. I'm surprised at how many people are blaming the synth route, but I'm also starting to wonder... Maybe it's the levels of different isomers in the final product. I'm surprised more people aren't saying it's total shit, any more.


----------



## Grassman

Treacle said:


> I've not read the last two pages, but immediately need to highlight this. They're about 120mg of MDMA, and they are fucking excellent. Would turn down any of the Dutch pills for these. Proper loved-up, empathic, and with an almost non-existent comedown. They have that sweet safrole smell, but not too much. Properly washed MDMA shouldn't smell much, at all. Just because MDMA smells of safrole, doesn't make it amazing, it means the chemist couldn't be arsed washing it fully. Like pharmaceutical amphetamine doesn't smell of cat piss; it's been properly washed. Never take the safrole smell as a guarantee, but I suppose it means it's likely to be MDMA. Either way, the Turtles, Olympics (Team GBs), Mario and Luigis and others have been outstanding medium-dosed MDMA pills. The Turtles are the best, and £4 is cheap. Manchester is fantastic for making these pills. I'm surprised at how many people are blaming the synth route, but I'm also starting to wonder... Maybe it's the levels of different isomers in the final product. I'm surprised more people aren't saying it's total shit, any more.



This is totally fucking true. I have sampled enough Dutch and UK pills since the drought to notice the difference. The UK MDMA is better too


----------



## bogman

Grassman said:


> This is totally fucking true. I have sampled enough Dutch and UK pills since the drought to notice the difference. The UK MDMA is better too



not a patch on the pokeballs and mints


----------



## NeYokes220

Bearlove said:


> Wow - sorry to hear that xtcpill69,   when you get a few more details it would be a great help if you could perhaps let us know.  (may just save somebody else from taking the same thing).
> 
> Not related but
> Copy Cat - Mortal Kombat?   (top left, bottom right)



Got a few a these beans recently, thought the coloring was a bit off or something. The Mortal Kombat logo wasn't as defined as the previous batch. They safe?


----------



## serotonin-system

The turtles feel amazing because the dose is 'correct'. As you said Treacle, around 120 mg. 

All these dutch pills at 200-300 mg are great, but imo the reason you aren't feeling as emphatic and lovely is because you are so wiped. 

When thinking of pharmacology, remember that the dosage-affinity relationship at respective binding sites (5-HTT, DAT, 5-HT2 etc) is relative. ie the pharmacological profile, and there fore the behavioural effect alters as the dose escalates. 

Consider alcohol. Low dose = slightly 'stimulating' behavioral effect, more chatty, moving around more, more reactive. High dose  = you can pretty much reverse each of those. 

I'm afraid I'm still in the party of MDMA is MDMA. Send MDMA to an analytical chemist to run it through HPLC, and an MDMA molecule is an MDMA molecule. The structure is the same. If you change it, its no longer MDMA so your argument becomes obsolete. 

On that note, I'm out in London this weekend and will be looking to score in a club. What's hot?!!


----------



## swedger77

serotonin-system said:


> All these dutch pills at 200-300 mg




Don't you think people might of tried these pills in halves which ends that argument surely?


----------



## Dafer

Anyone noticed there are two colours of the red defcons  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31551#comments
Bright pink and sorta orange/pink i'd say. The orange pink are a tiny bit bigger too. Both got blank backs. Only had the bright pink anyone had the other ones?


----------



## swedger77

Although Id agree around 120mg is a lot of people sweet spot when i comes to MDMA dosage


----------



## meerkatmonster

Thing about the smell is very true regarding purity. The brown crystal MDMA which have atm is amazing dont get me wrong but had the sweet safrole type smell but the MDA which is lab-grade/pharmatucial grade and is glistening crystaline form. Yes its swwwwweeeeeeet tasting but a big bag has not got even the slightest hint of smell at all. and can also tell the difference of purity by doses,erowid states threshold dose of MDA is aroung 75mg small or sensative ppl 75mg-100 i did 80mg the other day felt stoonger than we expecting! Although the dose for afull experience id need like good 180-200mg.


----------



## meerkatmonster

it wont let me edit! that post was meant to before the end was that a good dose of MDMA is 140m. and as its not pharm grade soft form the dose for full experience for me is like 220mg


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

What's the word about the paternal guidance pills?


----------



## Bearlove

NeYokes220 said:


> Got a few a these beans recently, thought the coloring was a bit off or something. The Mortal Kombat logo wasn't as defined as the previous batch. They safe?



I personally do not know - I have not heard any user reports of the off batch but somebody previously said it was simply a screw up from the presser and the contents were identical.  

The composition look the same but IF it was a problem with the press you would expect a slight change in stamp / breakline and NOT a completely different shaped pill (the edges would still be the same regardless of the stamp position / break line etc).


----------



## Bearlove

Crack4Lyfe said:


> What's the word about the paternal guidance pills?



Parental?


----------



## NeYokes220

Bearlove said:


> I personally do not know - I have not heard any user reports of the off batch but somebody previously said it was simply a screw up from the presser and the contents were identical.
> 
> The composition look the same but IF it was a problem with the press you would expect a slight change in stamp / breakline and NOT a completely different shaped pill (the edges would still be the same regardless of the stamp position / break line etc).


 Now that you mention it, it does look like there was just an issue with the press. Shape,size, everything the same except for the less obvious logo and the dye seemed to be fading a bit.


----------



## Bearlove

NeYokes220 said:


> Now that you mention it, it does look like there was just an issue with the press. Shape,size, everything the same except for the less obvious logo and the dye seemed to be fading a bit.



The shape is not the same though - look at the edges - the original ones were beveled/rounded.  The other batch the edges are sharp/clean cut.

If it was a problem with the press you would expect the stamp / break line to be screwed up but not the shape?      I speculating as have not seen the newer batch and going from an online photo.


----------



## stereo mic

Crack4Lyfe said:


> What's the word about the paternal guidance pills?



are they triangular and yellow? with PG stamped on one side?


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

serotonin-system said:


> All these dutch pills at 200-300 mg are great, but imo the reason you aren't feeling as emphatic and lovely is because you are so wiped.




And more quantity = less quality imho.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Crack4Lyfe said:


> What's the word about the paternal guidance pills?


----------



## Grassman

swedger77 said:


> Don't you think people might of tried these pills in halves which ends that argument surely?



Yep, and they are still too mongy. The UK crystal is better too, irrespective of how much I bomb


----------



## klock

Has anyone on here tried the new batch of Green Ghosts yet? I would agree with the above statements though I much preferred the previous blue ghosts compared to the flocks. I only had the flocks once though so hard to compare.


----------



## stereo mic

Acid4Blood said:


>



that's the ones I'm talking about. Had them last year in Glasgow, we nick-named them choking hazards. Pretty good if I remember right 140+mg I'd think.


----------



## Deep28

Any one heard about green dolphins in the south west London region


----------



## bogman

Deep28 said:


> Any one heard about green dolphins in the south west London region



http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2012/MDMA_hoch_Dezember_2012.pdf

all I could find atm


----------



## Deep28

Nice one had blue blanks and ninja turtles from the source before


----------



## swedger77

Grassman said:


> Yep, and they are still too mongy. The UK crystal is better too, irrespective of how much I bomb



I agree, im firmly in the camp of different batches of mdma have different characteristics. I take a lot of mdma, and have done for years.......every now and again i get a pill of a abtch of mdma that if so old school. Loads of empathy and wanting to chat shit to randoms. I still feel the magic when In get these batches.


----------



## headfuck123

theres still quite a lot of blue blanks about which are either AMT or 6-apb. Heard some fucked up stories from friends who have been taking them like one guy taking one and enjoying himself being loved up etc but once he left to go home he was later found wandering about miles away from his house and ended up in intensive care from just 1. they are tiny blue dark blue pills with a deep scoreline.


----------



## dan88

swedger77 said:


> I agree, im firmly in the camp of different batches of mdma have different characteristics. I take a lot of mdma, and have done for years.......every now and again i get a pill of a abtch of mdma that if so old school. Loads of empathy and wanting to chat shit to randoms. I still feel the magic when In get these batches.



I had some md last night from a gram I'd bought a few weeks ago. The last time I had it it was really mongy and very little euphoria. Last night I felt all light, bouncy, and chatting shit all night. Just goes to show its not all down to the md


----------



## meerkatmonster

on way to a festi in bristol got 5 gel caps for myself 80mg MDA \ 120mg MDMA :D looking at having few alcoholic beverages then prob drop 1 about 4pm before seth troxler, redlight and rudimentals sets


----------



## Mental Kenny

Had a gram of MDMA last night, did the most of it and gave a bit to my mate, it was clear transparent crystals, looked like meth, was fairly good, at the end of it I was getting some pretty nice closed eye visuals and carpet patterns on the wall if I kept my eyes open, had no problem sleeping afterwards, had a few very heavy loaded spliffs, then just drifted off into sleep.


----------



## meerkatmonster

Mental Kenny said:


> Had a gram of MDMA last night, did the most of it and gave a bit to my mate, it was clear transparent crystals, looked like meth, was fairly good, at the end of it I was getting some pretty nice closed eye visuals and carpet patterns on the wall if I kept my eyes open, had no problem sleeping afterwards, had a few very heavy loaded spliffs, then just drifted off into sleep.



sounds like methylone considering in the past 2 months I have seen so much methylone being sold as "the cleanest mdma ive ever seen" crystals look similar, taste similar, but just TEST IT!!!


----------



## meerkatmonster

best mdma around right now smells sweeter than usua aniseed taste and is on a whole next level. its what i call "ecstasy"


----------



## Xtcpill69

Found out last night it was green apples that killed my mate.. I'll do my best to get hold of one and make a report but no promises


----------



## swampdragon

swedger77 said:


> every now and again i get a pill of a abtch of mdma that if so old school. Loads of empathy and wanting to chat shit to randoms. I still feel the magic when In get these batches.


Yeah, had some of that on Friday. Brownish aniseedy crystals, had me hugging strangers and chatting bollocks. 



Xtcpill69 said:


> Found out last night it was green apples that killed my mate.. I'll do my best to get hold of one and make a report but no promises


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## third eye squeegee

Xtcpill69 said:


> Found out last night it was green apples that killed my mate.. I'll do my best to get hold of one and make a report but no promises



Terrible to hear that - sorry for your loss.

Bogman tested one after a girl died in Ireland last month - I believe he is also going to send it off for lab analysis.



bogman said:


> tested this pill Saturday http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31663
> 
> came from the same batch that a girl took 3 of and died a few weeks back.


----------



## PlayHard

there is a batch of green apples containing some sort of legal high - or so friends seem to beleive so. who knows..


----------



## bogman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-22666185

2 people in Sheffield hospital after taking green pills


----------



## JG0007

Had the MKS there the weekend. Not great at all in comparison to the party flocks, and no where near a Q Dance.


----------



## g1zzl3

Nah they seem to be getting worse from that producer, they all from the same, the MKS are the new successors of the Partyflocks which were successors to Defqons.. The best producers to get pills from at the moment seem to be the same as the Nintendo's. Top notch absolute clean empathic, euphoric old school feeling high, with less harsh comedowns and more of an afterglow effect rather


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

g1zzl3 said:


> Nah they seem to be getting worse from that producer, they all from the same, the MKS are the new successors of the Partyflocks which were successors to Defqons.. The best producers to get pills from at the moment seem to be the same as the Nintendo's. Top notch absolute clean empathic, euphoric old school feeling high, with less harsh comedowns and more of an afterglow effect rather



Agreed. The nintendo's wiped the floor with the blue defqons I tried, much cleaner altogether. Had the afterglow effect the first time off half a one but I did feel a bit ropey the next day after the time I did 2 nintendo's in a house. All the talk about the ninja turtles etc being better I tried 1.5 in a club seeing Hardwell, can't say I'd rate that above the time I did just half a nintendo at Vitalic.

I notice the UK crystal mdma scene seems to have picked up though, and is working out miles better £ wise than any pills. Lots of safrole synth md around.


----------



## g1zzl3

Dr_Robotnik said:


> Agreed. The nintendo's wiped the floor with the blue defqons I tried, much cleaner altogether. Had the afterglow effect the first time off half a one but I did feel a bit ropey the next day after the time I did 2 nintendo's in a house. All the talk about the ninja turtles etc being better I tried 1.5 in a club seeing Hardwell, can't say I'd rate that above the time I did just half a nintendo at Vitalic.
> 
> I notice the UK crystal mdma scene seems to have picked up though, and is working out miles better £ wise than any pills. Lots of safrole synth md around.



Yeah had a fair bit lately of the safrole md, very nice stuff indeed


----------



## communitydub

Supermans and Batmans in south east england, mainly like these blueish green batmans.
I took 4 batmans one night was very good, pupils massive but not huge body feeling just the mind.
Blue supermans were very good body high I could roll around like woahahahaha
Anyone?


----------



## pothole

New press from the defqon/Partyflocks/mk makers are green androids supposedly.  MKs weren't around for very long, maybe they thought they would bring out a new press because of the test results that had a bit of pma in one


----------



## Mendo_K

pothole said:


> New press from the defqon/Partyflocks/mk makers are green androids supposedly.  MKs weren't around for very long, maybe they thought they would bring out a new press because of the test results that had a bit of pma in one



Must have had problems with the press as well loads of the pills were fucked, no logo etc, also lot of people saying quality just wasnt there, have to agree with them...

This is copied from futura who was explaining how PMMA would end up in there..



> So the PMMA story:
> 
> Basically in some safrol there is a small impurity of estragole. Estragole is an analog of safrol meaning it shares similiar shape properties not identical but similiar.
> 
> Because it shares these similiar shape properties it means if you start to modify certain atoms of the safrol molecule then that process will also have the same effect on the certain atoms on the estragole molecule.
> 
> In the process of turning the safrol molecule into MDMA it happens to turn the estragole molecule into PMMA.
> 
> This is why there is a trace amount of PMMA in the Mortal Kombats.
> 
> 
> If you look at the pictures move from Safrol to Isasafrol to MDMA
> 
> Then look at the pictures move from Estragole to Anethole to PMMA
> 
> You will see the changes happening to both molecules are the same.
> 
> This is because throughout the process the Estragole is mixed in with the Safrol and they go through the same atom modification process.


----------



## Space invader

Anyone hear of red smurfs? Cant see anything on pill reports.


----------



## Septonn

pothole said:


> New press from the defqon/Partyflocks/mk makers are green androids supposedly.



Correct!

A good friend dropped by last night with 20 more nintendos for dirt cheap, seems like I've got my stuff sorted for the coming months!


----------



## Mental Kenny

meerkatmonster said:


> sounds like methylone considering in the past 2 months I have seen so much methylone being sold as "the cleanest mdma ive ever seen" crystals look similar, taste similar, but just TEST IT!!!



Mate I've done MDMA for over ten years, boshed tons of methylone as well, there's no chance it was methylone. Methylone for me is very very speedy, energetic not mongy at all and barely lasts an hour and half with 200 mgs oral doses, I used to do grams after grams of the stuff can recognize it from far away. Also on methylone I would have never been able to sleep easily and I would have been very compulsive with the redosing as I find it extremely moreish. It was just MD, tasted like it too


----------



## Funkadelica

Mendo_K said:


> Must have had problems with the press as well loads of the pills were fucked, no logo etc, also lot of people saying quality just wasnt there, have to agree with them...
> 
> This is copied from futura who was explaining how PMMA would end up in there..



Wait so that quote pretty much contradicts the whole 'safrole' MDMA does it not?  Mainly because the partyflocks, MK presses are the suspected 'non safrole' MDMA.


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013_3.pdf

pill on the right looks like a Mortal Kombat @ 132mg


----------



## benson7

bogman said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013_3.pdf
> 
> pill on the right looks like a Mortal Kombat @ 132mg



That's quite a drop from the strength of the party flocks.

I wonder if the era of the 200mg pill is now coming to an end...


----------



## JG0007

It looks a bit more curved/bevelled than an mk? The MKs wore off me very fast.


----------



## communitydub

Does no-one know anything about supermans and batmans?
I'm London/South East england.
the batmans are like blueish green


----------



## MrBaked

bogman said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013_3.pdf
> 
> pill on the right looks like a Mortal Kombat @ 132mg



The dimensions of the pmma MK and the party flock on the same report were 9.1mm X 5.2,  these are 8.1 X 5.7,  so I doubt it's an MK.  I bet the green android is 9.1 X 5.2 also

Link to report:
http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2013_2.pdf


----------



## coollemon

After a break from drugs, whats the latest and top quality pills i should be going for ?


----------



## Grassman

coollemon said:


> After a break from drugs, whats the latest and top quality pills i should be going for ?



The white 'safrole' MD is lovely. Blue and green ghosts good too. Nintendos and mortal Kombats are strong, but quite mongy.


----------



## Digger909

coollemon said:


> After a break from drugs, whats the latest and top quality pills i should be going for ?




Word on the street is purple lamborghini's...


----------



## potato74

^^ Yep the Lamborghini's are fantastic.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Please could someone tell me the best place to get a dropper bottle of marquis reagent from these days? I'm sure there was an Australian site mentioned at some point. Cheers.


----------



## pothole

http://www.ecstasypilltest.com/default.aspx?nm=1


From Australia


----------



## swampdragon

I've been chatting to Dancesafe and think they might start to ship tests to the UK soon, too. Hopefully.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

pothole said:


> http://www.ecstasypilltest.com/default.aspx?nm=1
> 
> 
> From Australia


 Cheers for that.



swampdragon said:


> I've been chatting to Dancesafe and think they might start to ship tests to the UK soon, too. Hopefully.


 Good news, shame EZ don't do the bottles any more. The one which has just run out has lasted me for ten years...and the one before that lasted a similar amount of time! I don't find that they go off at all, even though this a pretty commonly held belief.


----------



## bogman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-22735674

dangerous pills in Scotland.


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-22735674
> 
> dangerous pills in Scotland.



Nice to see they have actually shown high res photos of the pills with the contents of each pill, step in the right direction. Whats the fuck with putting 5IT in pills anyway or AMT


----------



## parttime crackhead

bogman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-22735674
> 
> dangerous pills in Scotland.





> The other yellow tablet, with a star logo imprinted on it, *similar to the dangerous "Rockstar" tablet*, contains the toxic stimulants PMA or PMMA.



That seems like it's their best attempt at saying "These are copycats of rockstar pills" without saying "Rockstars are safe/real".

They look far too much like the real rockstar pills (although not identical) for my liking. The folk round here who were selling rockstars now seem to be selling ninja turtles & we've been getting a few nintendos as well. I'm gonna stay clear of yellow rockstars from now on just to be safe.


----------



## dan88

It'd be better if they told people just how dangerous pma is, rather than it turning into a general drugs are bad warning


----------



## xTalK

Loads of Yellow Rockstars about here, they get you wiped but there is a horrendous comedown. Even on small amounts, not right for me, personally be avoiding just due to reading everything about them but they are fucking everywhere. If there's any health risks due to them I'm not surprised we aren't hearing of any from the weekend.


----------



## swedger77

> One white tablet, with a Mitsubishi logo imprinted on it, has been found to contain the potentially dangerous chemicals, 5IT *or* AMT.



Yeah......it might be fish 'n chips *OR* it might be a tuna pasta bake


----------



## coors light

anybody try the blue stars going around ireland. a few saying on pill report that they can get bit trippy which i find unusual for a low dosed pill.


----------



## swampdragon

dan88 said:


> It'd be better if they told people just how dangerous pma is, rather than it turning into a general drugs are bad warning


..or worse, articles like this that make no mention that people don't often take the stuff intentionally: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ings-over-ecstasy-like-drug-following-2824659


----------



## pothole

Look at these for some cool pills, blue houses
Said to contain 190mg . (Not my picture)


----------



## Mendo_K

^^ Fucking hell, look at the size of them compared to the Lamborghinis as well, thats a pretty intricate press. Not something id want wedged in my throat on the dancefloor as it continued to fizz away and break up untill it gets chucked over the person infront of me


----------



## swampdragon

There needs to be some red hotel versions. That would make for an amazing game of Monopoly.. %)


----------



## oui

The Blue Stars are sweet, clean nicely dosed pill. Been taking them for a few months now. Offered Yellow Rockstars this week and last in Belfast, so many mixed reports online. Guy said there sweet (got Blue Stars off him before but don't really know him)


----------



## smik2

oui said:


> The Blue Stars are sweet, clean nicely dosed pill. Been taking them for a few months now. Offered Yellow Rockstars this week and last in Belfast, so many mixed reports online. Guy said there sweet (got Blue Stars off him before but don't really know him)


I've seen at least 3 different types of yellow rockstar and they all varied in quality, not worth the risk if you can source definite clean pills.


----------



## JG0007

Let me tell of y'all something. See them Purple Lamborghinis - Off the fcuking wall. Best pill Ive done in years! WHOPPER!! Conrgrats to you lads whoever put them together.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Those blue house pills look horrible.

Still plenty of turtles & some Nintendos around here. Happy days. Those yellow rockstars can get to fuck, had a good run but far too many sketchy reports now.


----------



## Mental Kenny

pothole said:


> Look at these for some cool pills, blue houses
> Said to contain 190mg . (Not my picture)



Amzing press, incredible.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Incredible until you're halfway through a night & decide to take another one. Fuck trying to swallow those things when you're already wasted. Whoever pressed them needs to think more about what they're for rather than how pretty they look.


----------



## swedger77

"aaargh the chimney's lodged in my throat!"


----------



## parttime crackhead

EADD's bumdrop crowd would surely find them a bit uncomfortable as well.


----------



## Urbain

parttime crackhead said:


> EADD's bumdrop crowd would surely find them a bit uncomfortable as well.




Bumdrop.. lmfao


----------



## Munroe

Anyone know why they've never ended up like paracetamol/iboprofen pills. Sugar coated, dose printed on the side style.

Actually, probably for the best that doesn't happen, could get carried away sucking the sugar off 'em fucked out my face.


----------



## Mendo_K

Munroe said:


> Anyone know why they've never ended up like paracetamol/iboprofen pills. Sugar coated, dose printed on the side style.
> 
> Actually, probably for the best that doesn't happen, could get carried away sucking the sugar off 'em fucked out my face.



Closest Ive seen them to a pharm tablet has been these, think they were around the 140mg mark






Imagine someone necking a load of them just after getting in from a club "ahhh now time for a nice sleep"


----------



## Munroe

Look a bit like bromazepams. Too thick and not quite there but if your eyes were all over the place I suppose it could be done.

Yeah wouldn't be fun chucking a couple back to try and bring yourself down after a night only to be up another fuckin 6 hours... or worse still, eating a couple to deal with pre-interview anxiety.


----------



## Funkadelica

Any more word on the new Green Androids?  Only appears to be one report on pillreports.  Would like to know if they have sorted out the synth as the partyflocks and MK's were not right.


----------



## SilentRoller

The Green Androids are incredible and are on par (if not better) than the synth in the PartyFlocks. I got a few in, and a mate dropped one a few night ago, and was absolutely ruined for about 6 hours. (Much harder hitting than the MK's too!)


----------



## d1989

I have two options for the weekend: Blue defqons or m&ms


Which would be best to go for?


----------



## coors light

Funkadelica said:


> Any more word on the new Green Androids?  Only appears to be one report on pillreports.  Would like to know if they have sorted out the synth as the partyflocks and MK's were not right.



I hope they did. unless they cut corners again 8)


----------



## throwitallaway "

What's the good ones round manchester anyone? 

What is the mdma general quality like?


----------



## pothole

The green apples that bogman sent to ecstasy data are now up. These have killed a few people. Pma in these.


----------



## coors light

Mendo_K said:


> Closest Ive seen them to a pharm tablet has been these, think they were around the 140mg mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine someone necking a load of them just after getting in from a club "ahhh now time for a nice sleep"



bloody hell there rivotril print same stamps and crosses. what were they being called when sold with mdma in them.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

coors light said:


> bloody hell there rivotril print same stamps and crosses. what were they being called when sold with mdma in them.



Why would anyone press MDMA pills to look like clonazepam?? Doesn't make sense to me at all


----------



## coors light

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Why would anyone press MDMA pills to look like clonazepam?? Doesn't make sense to me at all



probably someone chancing there hand importing ecstasy in as legitimate meds. I think they used to smuggle them into Australia as sweets with sugar on them as someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## bogman

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2796

Green Apples - PMA .


----------



## acidhermione

I've not seen turtles in my area for a while. Red defqons sort me out just fine buu i do want to have some of that sweet sweet turtle love again.


----------



## Mendo_K

acidhermione said:


> I've not seen turtles in my area for a while. Red defqons sort me out just fine buu i do want to have some of that sweet sweet turtle love again.



Dont understand whats going on with these ninja turrtles, the like med dose 120mg ones that are all colours have been round the UK for a while now, I think there is also a new batch from holland that is just 1 colour that is 200mg+??

So 2 different presses just both coincidently cut out turtle heads or what??


----------



## connexion23

bogman said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2796
> 
> Green Apples - PMA .



Good work getting these tested.


----------



## third eye squeegee

connexion23 said:


> Good work getting these tested.



Yeah kudos to Bogman - he's a great advert for Harm Reduction in action - I've seen him at events handing out information on dodgy and dangerous pills - who knows how many lives have been saved by people like him.. far too many people taking whatever they can get their hands on without checking sites like Pillreports or BL first.


----------



## coors light

I would like to also throw my thanks to bogman for testing. its so sad that girl died over that dirty pill.


----------



## Bearlove

Thanks again Bogman for having these tested -


----------



## ponch

What is the consensus on the ninja turtles? I've read a few mixed reports on PR, not really convinced over the reports though. People comparing them to the ones in the US, they can't be the same ones surely?


----------



## coors light

There is a new Dutch ninja turtle out aswel. haven't tried either the British or Dutch yet though.


----------



## Bearlove

ponch said:


> What is the consensus on the ninja turtles? I've read a few mixed reports on PR, not really convinced over the reports though. People comparing them to the ones in the US, they can't be the same ones surely?



They are certainly not the same. The TMNT in the US were (along with 99% of all the cut outs) were piperazines.  In the UK / around Europe the TMNT's have great reviews.


----------



## ponch

Thought as much. I just bought quite a few from a guy that has been consistent for a good few years now, even when there were still loads of pips knocking around. Always pays to check though, just to be sure. Cheers.


----------



## dralexpatterson

Bearlove said:


> Thanks again Bogman for having these tested -



Well done bogman, fair play. Wish someone had done these for the E=mc2 stamp too. Kudos.


----------



## coors light

some new results on safer party.a lacoste nearly hitting the 200mg mark, first time iv seen that.

http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html


----------



## bogman

dralexpatterson said:


> Well done bogman, fair play. Wish someone had done these for the E=mc2 stamp too. Kudos.



last year a lad I know got 2 of the Blue E=mc2 pills for me, a few nights later him and 2 other lads arrive back to his place drunk and crush them up and sniff  them. this is after me telling him they are linked to deaths in Dublin and Scotland.

another mate, a BLer got them Green Rolexs for me but decided to flush them before I got a chance to get them. think his GF was cleaning the house and he got a bit para :D


----------



## bogman

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/ChEck-iT_Warnungen-0613.pdf

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/Checkit_Warnungen-0413.pdf


----------



## lennyd79

Nutted on the Kombats. Some good clean pills them


----------



## Funkadelica

Introduced my mate to MDMA last night was an absolute treat.  Huis face was a picture to remember and kept on saying to me he felt like he had the body feel of shrooms and trippy like acid but clear headed and loving everything and life.  This was off half a partyflock that I said was shit.  Fuck knows whats going on with those pills.


----------



## coors light

Funkadelica said:


> Introduced my mate to MDMA last night was an absolute treat.  Huis face was a picture to remember and kept on saying to me he felt like he had the body feel of shrooms and trippy like acid but clear headed and loving everything and life.  This was off half a partyflock that I said was shit.  Fuck knows whats going on with those pills.



any pill with mdma in it would hit the spot for your first time. I miss the first time its like finding the essence of love (trying not to sound to weird)


----------



## benson7

Funkadelica said:


> Introduced my mate to MDMA last night was an absolute treat.  Huis face was a picture to remember and kept on saying to me he felt like he had the body feel of shrooms and trippy like acid but clear headed and loving everything and life.  This was off half a partyflock that I said was shit.  Fuck knows whats going on with those pills.



The partyflocks were brilliant. I waited for my tolerance to drop and was royally fucked off one. Anyone who didn't rate them was probably affected by tolerance, although no doubt the later batches were weaker (mine were from the very first batch).


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

coors light said:


> There is a new Dutch ninja turtle out aswel. haven't tried either the British or Dutch yet though.




Link? Pretty sure it's the same as the UK one


----------



## Mendo_K

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Link? Pretty sure it's the same as the UK one



They look different


----------



## coors light

pma strikes again.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2339218/Man-arrested-suspicion-supplying-class-A-drug-mental-health-worker-27-dies-suspected-Dr-Death-pill-overdose.html


----------



## Bearlove

This sounds worrying - 


Novadic-Kentron discourages the use of pills and go in Den Bosch and other cities in Brabant flyers to warn. Clubbers
The pill is beige and identified by a skull logo.
The danger of PMMA is that the effect occurs much later allowing users think more can and should use. Hours later, severe physical effects such as increased heart rate and extremely high body temperature.
In recent years several people deceased after using drugs with PMMA.
At this moment there are no indications that the tablet on the market on a large scale. National institutions for addiction are informed and alert.
The police is investigating the origin of the pills.
**

Skull logo and Skull Shaped are very different but I don't know if its the cut outs that everyone was talking about a while back?    The warning went up on the skulls report and I was messaged this morning about it.


----------



## xTalK

Flooded completely with Yellow Rockstars at the moment and plenty of people eating them. 8(


----------



## Mendo_K

xTalK said:


> Flooded completely with Yellow Rockstars at the moment and plenty of people eating them. 8(



Seems to be a lot of "yellow rockstars" about at the moment, that arent actually rockstars. Some lad offered me some for £2 a go so was suspicious straight out, they dont even have the "R" on the back some of them


----------



## meerkatmonster

Anything nice around Bristol area recently?


----------



## Bearlove

Mendo_K said:


> Seems to be a lot of "yellow rockstars" about at the moment, that arent actually rockstars. Some lad offered me some for £2 a go so was suspicious straight out, they dont even have the "R" on the back some of them



The actual logo isn't the same either - the star is a different size.   It may be obvious when you comparing them side by side when sober but when your already wasted and get offered Rockstars in a club etc.


----------



## bogman

place is flooded with Blue Stars over here and almost everybody calling them "Rockstars" but they don't have the R on the back.


----------



## ShopperCheck

*Recent pills (XTC)*

I'm wanting to purchase some pills, and I've been told that these are what's on offer. "3D hexagons" is what they are called.






This is what they look like. 

Anyone seen or know anything about these? Don't want to buy them and for them to turn out to be duff. I'm without a testing kit. And short of buying one and taking it..

I've checked Pillreports, but can't see anything that look like them.

TIA


----------



## Bearlove

Crop your photos to show only a few pills !!!!   (actually not sure if that rule applies here or not :D)

Did you read the Powerpack report


----------



## ShopperCheck

Picture is from the t'internet, but they are exactly the same so I've been told. 

That powerpack report sounds almost the same, the only difference being the colour of them.


----------



## Bearlove

^when the report first showed up I thought they were talking about the 3D Diamonds that have been doing the rounds for a while - The OP came back to assure me they were not the same .  When I spotted your image I thought they were what the person was talking about - sexy looking pill but without testing then tread / drop carefully.


----------



## Mooley

ShopperCheck said:


> I'm wanting to purchase some pills, and I've been told that these are what's on offer. "3D hexagons" is what they are called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they look like.
> 
> Anyone seen or know anything about these? Don't want to buy them and for them to turn out to be duff. I'm without a testing kit. And short of buying one and taking it..
> 
> I've checked Pillreports, but can't see anything that look like them.
> 
> @shoppercheck these look the same as some I've had. Nothing but these fookin things round my area or im been really unlucky!!  Id say they're RC not MD. maybe 5 n 6-apb mix. Take ages to work no gradual come up. Eyes massive, no empathy, no eye wiggles. Visuals after a couple. Last for fookin ages like 10 hours if U take more than 1
> music sounds amazing. If U do em take it easy n give plenty of time for em to work. NOT Mdma tho dude


----------



## Mendo_K

Cant believe a group of people are actually pressing these with PMMA in them, skull and bones and they have all ready taken a life. Ive read in some report published by the EU drugs watch or something that a lot of these pma/pmma tablets are coming from eastern europe, I cant see how any presser would produce something like that in Netherlands/Germany theres too many test centers the pill scene gets alerted immedietley and almost any big sellers would just refuse to sell, anyway.






Horrible fuckers


----------



## coors light

Mendo_K said:


> Horrible fuckers



so true, greedy stupid fuckers.


----------



## Bearlove

coors light said:


> so true, greedy stupid fuckers.



Thing is - if it was about profit then making them out of something like caffeine would have netted bigger returns.   They would have been bought in bulk without hitting the media - now the stamp is known hopefully nobody will buy them, so they have literally killed their market.

People who knowingly press this shit should be shot.


----------



## smokespirals

It's almost like the pressers of those skulls are having some sort of evil joke.  Not good at all.


Onto happy things. Has anybody tried the Nintendo allstars yet?http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31835 
And does anybody have a better photo of them, they look proper nice but i can't make out the details properly on the PR report.

Nice to see a certain UK press has been gearing up for Summer though :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

I find it hard to believe that people knowingly press PMMA pills.

Like Bearlove sez, the first report of PMMA linked to that batch kills their market. Releasing a batch of caffeine pills would be less damaging to their business than a batch of PMMA pills.
Unless a chemist fucked up the synth & sold the PMMA to a pill presser for cheap so they could make a profit on the first bulk sale before they were tested & confirmed to be PMMA. Who knows!


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

^ The fact they have a skull and cross bones on them would kind of suggest otherwise though, to me anyway. Whoever pressed them knew the stuff inside was deadly


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Yeah, i was thinking that!

A pill presser with a guilty conscience & a seriously fucked up idea of harm reduction!
"Yes, I'm pressing these PMMA pills knowing that they have the potential to kill, but I'll put a skull & crossbones logo on them to warn people they're dangerous!" 

Probably would've been more effective if, when offered "skull" pills, people didn't immediately think of the highest dose MDMA pill in circulation.
I know they're completely different looking pills but I'd imagine alot of people who are aware of the 300mg MDMA skulls & get offered "skulls" by a dealer would straight away think they are the cut-outs. Then on receiving them, see that they're round & only realise that they're PMMA after the deal has been done.


----------



## Kenzo4

smokespirals said:


> It's almost like the pressers of those skulls are having some sort of evil joke.  Not good at all.
> 
> 
> Onto happy things. Has anybody tried the Nintendo allstars yet?http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31835
> And does anybody have a better photo of them, they look proper nice but i can't make out the details properly on the PR report.
> 
> Nice to see a certain UK press has been gearing up for Summer though :D



Not come across the Nintendo Allstars myself yet mate.  Apart from the poster being from the north-west, has anybody got any reason to suspect that these are from the Turtle's, Smarties crew? I hope so because they sound promising!


----------



## communitydub

I heard about blue dolphins appearing in South East england, has anyone got any information on them. They seem good


----------



## tolo

I was impressed by them blue stars that are knocking about dublin, for the price i didnt think they were to bad. Also done them blue smileys that are knocking about and wouldnt rate them to highly at all. My tolerance is fucked as of late, dropped two mk's within the space of a half hour last week and it felt like i'd only done a half. Nice break for me now and try out these new purple lambo's and get rightly fucked 

Shocking stuff about them green apples, people really need to be more aware of the dangers, far to many un-informed people out there who will pop anything that they can get cheap at a festival, I seen alot of it at a festival in Ireland a couple of weeks back.

Stay safe people


----------



## smokespirals

Kenzo4 said:


> Not come across the Nintendo Allstars myself yet mate.  Apart from the poster being from the north-west, has anybody got any reason to suspect that these are from the Turtle's, Smarties crew? I hope so because they sound promising!



Only the fact that they are in a very similar style to the original Team GB's, which i think is the same crew.

On one the facebook pages (getting wasted in a field) they were sharing about bogmans photo, so hopefully more people are aware now about the green apples.


----------



## Bearlove

Yeah it's great to see Bogman's report on the main page  - There are so many link's to Pillreports showing up on the site I wonder if I could set up a function on Pillreports to  generate a post? 

Hmm something I'll have to mention during our next updates.


----------



## meerkatmonster

Any1 getting the damp looking brown crystal which resembles brown sugar? Have been getting the browny safrole one which has the normal consistency (shiny crystals usual mdma style) for ages. I have just recieved a sample of new one. More of a consistent brown color and looks wet/damp almost . Heard people calling it "Sass" and also been told its super strong stuff. I tasted a tiny crumb and it has the bitterest taste and feels cold/icy when it touches the tounge as dissolves, if that makes sense!


----------



## pineappletree

Managed to get a hold of some ninja turtles over the weekend and dear god it felt like id been kicked in the face. They are well worth it if you can get hold of some of these beans, but be warned they are kind of trippy as well


----------



## derbylad87

whos tried the purple lambo's?


----------



## Acid4Blood

meerkatmonster said:


> Any1 getting the damp looking brown crystal which resembles brown sugar? Have been getting the browny safrole one which has the normal consistency (shiny crystals usual mdma style) for ages. I have just recieved a sample of new one. More of a consistent brown color and looks wet/damp almost . Heard people calling it "Sass" and also been told its super strong stuff. I tasted a tiny crumb and it has the bitterest taste and feels cold/icy when it touches the tounge as dissolves, if that makes sense!




Yeah, the damp "brown sugar"/"cola" crystal is a safrole synth. Best MD I've ever had. Very old skool feel.


----------



## pushn

Hey peeps...Im going to Glastonbury next week and been trying to get an idea of whats around... The "Brown/Sugar" cola crystals got my attention, I will be keeping my ear to the ground for this...sounds amazing...


----------



## oui

derbylad87 said:


> whos tried the purple lambo's?



I (hopefully) will have on Saturday


----------



## erbaviva_girls

a friend of mine has the lamroghini and Android, which are the best ?


----------



## Greenstar420

Saw some pics of a some Tony Montana's ,  nice looking pills


----------



## Bearlove

Has anyone heard of these 'Jaggers/lips' etc  - sounds like a shitty piperazine.  The OP has some photos of the pills and just waiting on updates before I can add them.   

Did anyone have the Trips called Jaggers / Rolling Stones etc in the early 90's ?   Fun times


----------



## coors light

another skull and bones except this one has mdma and caffeine, shitty pressers. also  a tested android.

http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html


----------



## Bearlove

Yellow Mitsi 'warning'? -


----------



## PlayHard

bogman said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2796
> 
> Green Apples - PMA .



identical to the old batch of green apple's what left people ill a few year's ago, i wonder if this is a new batch or whether they've just been sat on for sometime and resurfaced when mdma pills have come back on the scene. Back when the pills went to shit these came floating around but soon vanished after a few people had taken ill.


----------



## aftershocknrock

Got a wack of blue ghosts/pacmen here for tonight. Looking forward to them after having MK's and dutch crystal the last few times which were a bit of a let down, lots of good feedback about these pacmen though.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

There was green apples in Ibiza when we were over, knew from here and avoided, goes to show how helpful sites like these can be!

On a sidenote Brain zaps - how the hell do you get rid of these? Did pills 6 nights in a row or at least 5, ranging from half a yellow smiley on the first night to 12 of the pink/red heart shaped pills with "love" on them mixed with blue X factors. All my mates were having nightmares and brain zaps on the flight back, at the hotel we stayed at and on the bus this morning. I had dreams I was being chased by my mates boyfriend with a pick axe round the island. I've since slept and eaten but still getting them while awake aswell as when I try to sleep, not a nice experiance


----------



## bogman

Dr_Robotnik said:


> There was green apples in Ibiza when we were over, knew from here and avoided, goes to show how helpful sites like these can be!
> 
> On a sidenote Brain zaps - how the hell do you get rid of these? Did pills 6 nights in a row or at least 5, ranging from half a yellow smiley on the first night to 12 of the pink/red heart shaped pills with "love" on them mixed with blue X factors. All my mates were having nightmares and brain zaps on the flight back, at the hotel we stayed at and on the bus this morning. I had dreams I was being chased by my mates boyfriend with a pick axe round the island. I've since slept and eaten but still getting them while awake aswell as when I try to sleep, not a nice experiance



I find this helps https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tryptophan

still get crazy dreams but there not the "dark, fucked up, nightmare type"

I also take vit C, D and B6


----------



## snowballs i miss u

hy there bearlove, just joined today, but have been looking at threads for a couple of years. fanastic site great work!  and yes i can remember trips called jaggers lol. they had set red lips on them if i can remember right. they came along with other called trips like flying keys? and dancing test tubes? and others i could keep on saying.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

bogman said:


> I find this helps https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tryptophan
> 
> still get crazy dreams but there not the "dark, fucked up, nightmare type"
> 
> I also take vit C, D and B6



I don't have that stuff to hand and likely wont end up buying it but I have vit C, D and B6 to hand and will get back to a normal sleep pattern and diet tonight so fingers crossed that will be enough! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> I find this helps https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tryptophan
> 
> still get crazy dreams but there not the "dark, fucked up, nightmare type"
> 
> I also take vit C, D and B6



Just bought a tub of L-tryptophan online yesterday.


----------



## Mendo_K

On anothewrllIr note , them love hearts in all diff colors, not the ones with love written on them.. Everywhere at a recent shite festival ... Teo3 for ate net should give it away but  it up tmoz when I'm not done x

Linked to a few deaths look like shore wax pills


----------



## pothole

Still just pip pills around here, white love hearts I think.he was selling them at a quid each. Gave him half a mortal combat and said this is what pills should be like and his shitty pills were worming tablets. 
   See him the next morning and he said he was mullered of half,  he's obviously never done proper pills.


----------



## melanch0ly

Has anyone had those red Mortal Kombats without the break line? I've got one here ready for a night out next month but the stamp on it isn't clear at all - I can post a pic if that will help?


----------



## potato74

Anyone ever try the yellow Bentley cutouts ? Reported as 100-110mg. Pretty sure they're from the Nintendo crew. Any info would be great.


----------



## bogman

potato74 said:


> Anyone ever try the yellow Bentley cutouts ? Reported as 100-110mg. Pretty sure they're from the Nintendo crew. Any info would be great.



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30523

anything like these ?


----------



## potato74

bogman said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30523
> 
> anything like these ?



Yep exact same but yellow.


----------



## Grassman

Guys, I'm in Mykonos on holiday at the moment ( the misses put her foot down and rejected another year in ibiza!). Anyway, there seems to be some good clubs out here, with good DJs. Some of them run proper late, right through to the next day. But it doesn't seem like there are any drugs here, which is weird.  Does anyone else have any experience of the scene in Greece?  If there are pills or MD, it certainly ain't as blatant as ibiza...


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

Brain zaps seem to be almost gone 4 days after my last pill. Nasty experience though, not too keen to repeat it, off everything for a while. What I'm interested to know is - I'm going back to Ibiza probably in September, for 2 weeks or so. If I was to take this L-tryptophan is it the same as taking 5-HTP or what? From what I can gather they're quite similar, no?

I'd forgotten how much MDMA and the comedown from it can actually refresh you. I'd been getting more and more back into my drugs lately but the comedown has left me with no urge to take anything for a while, yet I have loads of fresh ideas on what I want to do and how I'm going to achieve my goals, just what I needed, the atmosphere there definitely helps %)


----------



## muttonchops

Dr_Robotnik said:


> Brain zaps seem to be almost gone 4 days after my last pill. Nasty experience though, not too keen to repeat it, off everything for a while. What I'm interested to know is - I'm going back to Ibiza probably in September, for 2 weeks or so. If I was to take this L-tryptophan is it the same as taking 5-HTP or what? From what I can gather they're quite similar, no?
> 
> I'd forgotten how much MDMA and the comedown from it can actually refresh you. I'd been getting more and more back into my drugs lately but the comedown has left me with no urge to take anything for a while, yet I have loads of fresh ideas on what I want to do and how I'm going to achieve my goals, just what I needed, the atmosphere there definitely helps %)



Heh. Sounds like the year i went to glasto an ended up ruining myself. Ate 6gs or 7gs of MD in 6 days. Brain zap, nausea, aural and visual hallucinations, nightmares. Came through the other side, but boy was that a shitty 2 weeks. Always takes an experience like that to remind you its not a drug to be abused.


----------



## dan88

Grassman said:


> Guys, I'm in Mykonos on holiday at the moment ( the misses put her foot down and rejected another year in ibiza!). Anyway, there seems to be some good clubs out here, with good DJs. Some of them run proper late, right through to the next day. But it doesn't seem like there are any drugs here, which is weird.  Does anyone else have any experience of the scene in Greece?  If there are pills or MD, it certainly ain't as blatant as ibiza...



When I was in kos I fruitlessly searched high and low for pills. Found absolutely nothing. Managed to get some weed off a waiter, but that was pretty poor, and certainly not worth the 40 euro for 3g I paid.


----------



## Dr_Robotnik

muttonchops said:


> Heh. Sounds like the year i went to glasto an ended up ruining myself. Ate 6gs or 7gs of MD in 6 days. Brain zap, nausea, aural and visual hallucinations, nightmares. Came through the other side, but boy was that a shitty 2 weeks. Always takes an experience like that to remind you its not a drug to be abused.



To be fair I'd do it all again in a heartbeat. Just that you need to go for 2 weeks so you can take pills one night on, one night off or something. Even towards the end I was still getting a good feeling from them, just had to up the dose. There's something about that island that makes the drugs work far better. Zaps gone, sleep pattern is bizarre still, slept 3am-6.30am and not tired at all, the dreams are so vivid I feel like I'm back there, partying with girls out of my mind on drugs, great dreams now but waking up seems a nasty crash back to reality.

I  Ibiza!


----------



## Funkadelica

Omega 3 fish oils really really help with brain zaps.  Was plagued with them most weekends after bashing the old MD but then I read up somewhere that doubling the amount of fish oils in the mornings and evenings helps.  4 and 4.  Works wonders haven't had them ever since I discovered this and been in a fair amount of states.


----------



## yokeface

anyone hear of white ghost pills(not the cut outs) doing there rounds the pill has a ghost stamped on bothsides 3mm thick and domed on each side. i hav no tester left an was wondering if any one on here knew if they were
 md


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, doing MDMA every day will VERY quickly turn into just stimulation. Even the second day will be shit. I found leaving it 48 hours brings back the good effects, as it's stopped acting like an SSRI (effectively blocking itself), by then. If you do them every two days, for a fortnight, expect a disgusting comedown.

Still Turtles here. Everyone loves them. Gave a friend her first one, at Parklife, and she was absolutely fucked. The usual 'why do people drink alcohol, when they can do this?!', 'People should do this all the time...', 'I feel amazing!'. Always nice to see a convert, who suddenly realises there's nothing scary about it. Not had one shit experience with them; absolutely perfect beans. At £4 a pop, no one can complain.


----------



## Kenzo4

Treacle said:


> Yeah, doing MDMA every day will VERY quickly turn into just stimulation. Even the second day will be shit. I found leaving it 48 hours brings back the good effects, as it's stopped acting like an SSRI (effectively blocking itself), by then. If you do them every two days, for a fortnight, expect a disgusting comedown.
> 
> Still Turtles here. Everyone loves them. Gave a friend her first one, at Parklife, and she was absolutely fucked. The usual 'why do people drink alcohol, when they can do this?!', 'People should do this all the time...', 'I feel amazing!'. Always nice to see a convert, who suddenly realises there's nothing scary about it. Not had one shit experience with them; absolutely perfect beans. At £4 a pop, no one can complain.



My supplier still has Turtles as well.  Was some speculation on Pill Reports about those 'Mario Allstars' being the next in line after the Turtles but I'm not convinced.


----------



## headfuck123

3 people in Belfast died of dodgy wingers. Not sure on the logo and don't have any confirmation yet as I only read this on someones Facebook status.


----------



## headfuck123

i heard the pills were yellow which leads me to think it could be the fake yellow rockstars that are doing the rounds


----------



## matt<3ketamine

I'm hearin pink McDonald's are also dodge


----------



## Acid4Blood

Terrible news headfuck. 

Matt - I remember dodgy pink McDonalds from about 10 years ago! They had MD** in them but not a whole lot & also contained amphetamine. 

That's just unfortunately dodgy tho, not dangerously (PMA) dodgy.


----------



## parttime crackhead

There was red PMA McDonalds kicking about not too long ago.


----------



## silverhaze

Bearlove said:


> Yellow Mitsi 'warning'? -





headfuck123 said:


> i heard the pills were yellow which leads me to think it could be the fake yellow rockstars that are doing the rounds


 
Probably either those or the Mitzis that Bearlove posted about. Horrible bastards putting these pills out. I'll be staying well clear of yellow spangs for the forseeable future. Stay safe peeps!


----------



## bogman

nothing on either the BBC or UTV news sites yet, wish the cops or hospitals would release details on the deaths and what logo was on the pills.

could be any number of dangerous pills, Pink Ms, Green Apples, Yellow Stars.

never released details on what pill/logo the two guys who died at the SHM gig in Dublin last june.

I know that the 2 main pills on sale that day were the Green Rolex and Blue E=Mc2.

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...outh-off-the-scale-inquest-told-29364037.html


----------



## Treacle

Kenzo4 said:


> My supplier still has Turtles as well.  Was some speculation on Pill Reports about those 'Mario Allstars' being the next in line after the Turtles but I'm not convinced.


I don't know, they do seem to fit in with their style, and they're available from people in Manchester, who previously had the others... I'm really hoping it is true.


----------



## dan88

Can get either the teenage mutant ninja turtles at £5 a pop, or the yellow stars http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31900 at £4. Any recommendations?


----------



## headfuck123

dan88 said:


> Can get either the teenage mutant ninja turtles at £5 a pop, or the yellow stars http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31900 at £4. Any recommendations?



I know there is more than 1 type of yellow star at the minute but they have been linked to various deaths recently so I would avoid that press. I also heard the ninja turtles are great pills with a nice synth of MDMA so i would go for them over the stars!


----------



## dan88

Cheers man, I didn't realise the stars had been linked to deaths. I'm sure these ones are fine as a mate gave me the guys number and has tried them, but I'm just not gonna risk it. Yeah, the turtles are really nice pills, I've been munching them for a while though and fancied a change


----------



## greenman4

First post on here. Hello. 

I've got my hands on some purple lambo's but I'm confused because there appears to be two different colours on the reports on pillreports. The early ones are like white/grey with a hint of purple and the later ones are a very similar colour to the partyflocks, a sort of pinky deep purple, but everyone seems to call both of them just 'purple lambos'. I've got the pinky deep purple ones, what are peoples experiences on these?

I had one of the early batches of partyflocks which were good, but not amazing (although I did only have 3/4 of a pill over a night). I also had a couple of the later batched partflocks which I thought were really poor, had two of those over a night and didn't get much of a high just very monged. Both times I hadn't had anything for 6 months prior.

So am I onto a winner with these lambo's? Is the mdma noticeably different to the partyflocks?

cheers.


----------



## Dyprax

Not had anything since last year, summertime. Done far too much over the course of the Dutch Hardcore festival season, Dominator, Qbase etc. Out of touch with the scene in Glasgow but have heard the Ninja Turtles and M&m's are doing the rounds on the West coast and going down a treat, new job has forced my retirement from the scene at the moment but looking forward to getting involved again in a few month.


----------



## Dyprax

dan88 said:


> Cheers man, I didn't realise the stars had been linked to deaths. I'm sure these ones are fine as a mate gave me the guys number and has tried them, but I'm just not gonna risk it. Yeah, the turtles are really nice pills, I've been munching them for a while though and fancied a change



Hi Dan. Did you notice any difference in spread/effect with the different coloured turtles?


----------



## Dyprax

Had the Ghosts at NYE in Glasgow. Nice clean buzz.


----------



## Septonn

greenman4 said:


> I've got my hands on some purple lambo's but I'm confused because there appears to be two different colours on the reports on pillreports. The early ones are like white/grey with a hint of purple and the later ones are a very similar colour to the partyflocks, a sort of pinky deep purple, but everyone seems to call both of them just 'purple lambos'. I've got the pinky deep purple ones, what are peoples experiences on these?



I've only tried the gray/purple ones myself (first batch), but from what I hear from people who've tried them and read on Dutch forums from people who've had them tested, the proper purple ones (second batch) have the same MDMA content and thus are just as good.


----------



## bogman

8 Deaths in the Belfast area  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23104219


----------



## rdmcg

bogman said:


> 8 Deaths in the Belfast area  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23104219



Just seen this on utv news they gave a warning about green pills with a crown logo,


----------



## Mendo_K

"sudden deaths"  Yeah green tabs with crown or a castle, they are also looking into white blank pills.? 



> They are waiting for the results of forensic tests before deciding on an appropriate course of action.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Fuck me that's a lot of dead people. If this pans out as true then it's the single biggest tragedy in modern UK ecstasy culture.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Small blue pills ( blue bombers they're being called)..very small, can't really make out a logo but looks like a star.

Meant to be strong and vary in strength and quite trippy

Anyone heard any reports, in n.ireland area?


----------



## Dyprax

throwitallaway " said:


> Small blue pills ( blue bombers they're being called)..very small, can't really make out a logo but looks like a star.
> 
> Meant to be strong and vary in strength and quite trippy
> 
> Anyone heard any reports, in n.ireland area?[/
> 
> They sound like blue blanks mate, were doing the rounds over in the dam few month ago. Havent tried so cant vouch for them.


----------



## pothole

Them green crowns, sounds like they mean green rolex.


----------



## Fiz13

Hi I had these last weekend.  They are AMT and NOT MD so if you are looking for a great MD experience avoid.  They take a long time to kick in and last ages as I was still out if it 14 hours later. Do not keep redosing as you could end up in a bad way!! They are trippy and ok if that is what you are looking for but not everyones cup of tea.....


----------



## Fiz13

Mendo_K said:


> "sudden deaths"  Yeah green tabs with crown or a castle, they are also looking into white blank pills.?



A lot of misinformation here and could be a number if different things. First we heard Yellow pills then green and possibly White!! I honestly think it is people buying fake diaz or legal shit and mixing with drink and taking too many!! Too easy to blame ecstasy pills. Even the Health agency is not coming straight out and saying dodgy fizzers. Simple solution is to test and only take the more trusted brands. Sad thing is some poor folk have lost their lives due to some wankers trying to make a few quick bucks....


----------



## yoyo50

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31943

from nitendo guys


----------



## Septonn

^^ Yeah they're amazing. Can also be found in green with the same MD content apparently but have only come across the blue ones so far here.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Fiz13 said:


> Hi I had these last weekend.  They are AMT and NOT MD so if you are looking for a great MD experience avoid.  They take a long time to kick in and last ages as I was still out if it 14 hours later. Do not keep redosing as you could end up in a bad way!! They are trippy and ok if that is what you are looking for but not everyones cup of tea.....



Are these the blue blanks? How do you know they are AMT?


----------



## headfuck123

throwitallaway " said:


> Small blue pills ( blue bombers they're being called)..very small, can't really make out a logo but looks like a star.
> 
> Meant to be strong and vary in strength and quite trippy
> 
> Anyone heard any reports, in n.ireland area?



they are AMT like someone else mentioned. they have flooded belfast and eveyone who is selling them is claiming they are just mdma pills 8( They seem to be leaving people in a bad way as they eat too many because they take so long to kick in.


----------



## bogman

throwitallaway " said:


> Are these the blue blanks? How do you know they are AMT?



blue blank aMT pills  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30056#comments

a while back I tested a tiny blue blank pill and no reaction with marquis.


----------



## bogman

reports all over the place of dodgy green pills with a rolex and apple logo then these lab results appear yesterday

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juni_2013_4.pdf


----------



## bogman

Green Apple - MDMA http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juni_2013_2.pdf

Green Apple - PMA http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2796


----------



## bogman

Yellow Star - MDMA http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2763

Yellow Star - PMA ?  http://www.strathspey-herald.co.uk/News/Ecstasy-tablet-warning-for-Rockness-revellers-07062013.htm


----------



## yokeface

bogman said:


> Green Apple - MDMA http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juni_2013_2.pdf
> 
> Green Apple - PMA http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2796



i got a call about those apples with da out line print yesterday there supposed to be good but im still gona stay away not worth it


----------



## swampdragon

pothole said:


> Them green crowns, sounds like they mean green rolex.


Yeah, that's what I thought. So.. why do people still buy pills rather than crystal these days? It just seems too risky at the moment.

(I tested a greeny-blue rolex and wasn't happy with the Mandelin result as it was a bit too reddish for my liking.. Marquis did go black though. Is a press I'd avoid, anyway.)


----------



## Mendo_K

Shit load of these fake yellow "rockstars" around manchester it seems, put off by the price straight away £2 a go.


----------



## throwitallaway "

Thanks for the info guys.

Anyone have experience of mixing coke with AMT?


----------



## throwitallaway "

White wizards in northern ireland area? Any reports?


----------



## third eye squeegee

throwitallaway " said:


> White wizards in northern ireland area? Any reports?




I wouldn't be touching anything in the Belfast area at the minute without a proper testing kit




bogman said:


> 8 Deaths in the Belfast area  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23104219


----------



## swampdragon

throwitallaway " said:


> Anyone have experience of mixing coke with AMT?


I'm sure someone on here does.. I have a feeling it's not the wisest combination though. Ask in Gibberings if no one useful answers here.


----------



## 07scaper

Been offered blue dolphins and blue stars in the Belfast area atm, any feedback on either? Fairly low tolerance so mainly just looking for the safer option?


----------



## swedger77

Fuck taking pills in ireland at the minute.


----------



## bogman

07scaper said:


> Been offered blue dolphins and blue stars in the Belfast area atm, any feedback on either? Fairly low tolerance so mainly just looking for the safer option?



about 10 reports on Blue Stars over on Pill Reports, @ 80 to 90mg of mdxx in them.


----------



## bogman

swedger77 said:


> Fuck taking pills in ireland at the minute.



place is flooded with both Blue Ghosts and Blue Stars and also a smaller amount of Green Ghosts, on the other hand there is the Green crown/rolex pills linked to the deaths in Belfast and Green Apples linked to a death in Droghdea.


----------



## coors light

one of the lads over on pill reports put a link in his comment to an article that has a picture of the pills that were consumed in belfast. here it is 

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/news/4989578/Poison-E-kills-eight.html

its a crown logo alright but it doesnt appear to be the rolex. I wouldnt take my chances with the rolex either though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> place is flooded with both Blue Ghosts and Blue Stars and also a smaller amount of Green Ghosts, on the other hand there is the Green crown/rolex pills linked to the deaths in Belfast and Green Apples linked to a death in Droghdea.



Also plenty of green red bulls in the east. Blue stars starting to phase out. Blue Ghosts in abundance tho.


----------



## dralexpatterson

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2013/07/01/green-es-to-be-made-available-on-medical-card-in-bid-to-reduce-unemployment/

News just in...


----------



## furrball

headfuck123 said:


> they are AMT like someone else mentioned. they have flooded belfast and eveyone who is selling them is claiming they are just mdma pills 8( They seem to be leaving people in a bad way as they eat too many because they take so long to kick in.


Yeah, was beachcamping over the solstice with some peeps - a couple of them had these ( I'd seen 'em before and reagent tested 'em ).. "Those aren't E" aren't exactly what yeh want to hear post swallow.. took a couple of days for one of them to get back to normal-ish.. The other had one of my pills the next night and felt it brought him back to baseline quicker..


----------



## tolo

In my opinion in this day and age nobody should be exposing themselves to the risks of taking shit pills, there are plenty of resources out there to help people stay safe but some people just don't seem to want to listen. There is definitely no shortage of decent pills in the east of Ireland anyway


----------



## Mendo_K

Anyone else heard of any MDA lovehearts about, been told they will be coming soon they are blue, but not a cut out thats the best he could describe then, going to grab a few hopefully anyway just seeing if anyone else had experience with them and if they are the real deal


----------



## dralexpatterson

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/spiked-drinks-could-be-cause-of-eight-deaths-in-northern-ireland-29386646.html

Suspected deaths in NI may be due to spiked drinks?


----------



## Mendo_K

dralexpatterson said:


> http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/spiked-drinks-could-be-cause-of-eight-deaths-in-northern-ireland-29386646.html
> 
> Suspected deaths in NI may be due to spiked drinks?



Dont mean to disrespect anyone when I say this, but when deaths/OD's happen friends/themselves often cite "my drink was spiked" , he would have never taken drugs etc etc


----------



## rdmcg

Anyone tried the new blue Q dance pills?


----------



## pothole

Blue q dance? Haven't heard of them. Only know of orange and there was veryy few red ones but that was some years back. The q dance presser is currently making green androids so it is probably not from the original q dance team.


----------



## xTalK

Been told the pills killing are Green Rolexs, the area is a small space and 8 deaths links into many people easily so word gets around fast. Not all people who consumed died and was after heavy night of drinking, there has been multiple cases it's been over past few weeks but only published in past few days. Police warning to 'avoid all illegal drugs' what a load of shit.

Had Blue Blanks before and were told they were 2c-b at 8mg, crushed and sniffed. Was on lots of acid and 4-aco-dmt at the time so hard to gauge what happened. Also been told they were AMT.

Green Androids are fantastic, managed to finally get to try some as don't really take pills much now unless its ones like this. Exactly what I was looking for, had at least 3 throughout a night at a festival there and had hallucinations, people wearing glasses etc, perfect buzz. :D


----------



## rdmcg

pothole said:


> Blue q dance? Haven't heard of them. Only know of orange and there was veryy few red ones but that was some years back. The q dance presser is currently making green androids so it is probably not from the original q dance team.



Yeah i thought they might be a copy of the original Q's but i just spoke with the seller and he assured me they come from the same presser as the androids etc, they're called Q dance lites medium dosed around 130-140mg mark.


----------



## pothole

They would have showed up in holland first if they were made by the q dance team. There is a uk presser that copies the dutch pills and fill em with shit. They have copied the defqons and Partyflocks already.
   Would regent test them before buying a load off them.


----------



## gregoire2k3

Blue rolex in essex, pretty strong around 150mg


----------



## MrPorter

Anyone heard or seen anything about white mtv pills? single score line on back, (R) underneath. Little bit crumbly, most of mine came back with the logo a little damaged. Dealer wasn't from the area, I think South London. 

Apparently (from word of mouth) they have a smooth come up and aren't necessarily strong. Haven't tried yet, friend had one after 2 days of our normal MD and didn't get much but stimulation but that's almost expected & we've never binged before.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Had turtles pills over the weekend and thought they were garbage. It's been 50 weeks since I last had any mdma or pills and decided on Saturday that I would drop 2.5 to get really fucked but nothing really happened. Jaw felt like it was going, and had a little sweat on but all signs disappeared within an hour.  Honestly don't think there is more than 80mgs in them


----------



## Digger909

pothole said:


> They would have showed up in holland first if they were made by the q dance team. There is a uk presser that copies the dutch pills and fill em with shit. They have copied the defqons and Partyflocks already.
> Would regent test them before buying a load off them.



Q Dance Lite are legit. By the original pressers but only half strength. (source said 125mg mdma but he always bumps em up so i reckon 100mg). About half thickness of a flock/kombat/android. Blue with the power sign on the top, DANCE stamped into the bottom, no breakline.  I had three samples but they looked very similar to the green prada pills from a few months back, which i thought were shite.  Gave them away and ate androids that night instead


----------



## throwitallaway "

White wizards were grand, weren't tested but no one reported anything but good. 

The blue blanks lasted quite a while, very trippy as everyone stated on here. Taken in halfs.  Party ended monday night late from saturday evening.

Stay safe.


----------



## Kenzo4

third eye squeegee said:


> I wouldn't be touching anything in the Belfast area at the minute without a proper testing kit



What he said.  Fuck being dead.


----------



## Kenzo4

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Had turtles pills over the weekend and thought they were garbage. It's been 50 weeks since I last had any mdma or pills and decided on Saturday that I would drop 2.5 to get really fucked but nothing really happened. Jaw felt like it was going, and had a little sweat on but all signs disappeared within an hour.  Honestly don't think there is more than 80mgs in them



You're probably in the right ballpark with the dosage fella.  However, 80mg x 2.5 = 200mg.  I'd have more than a "little sweat on" if I necked that after 50 weeks off the Gurnards!


----------



## Nspire

Hi all

What pills would you recommend me to take this weekend?
I can get all of the good dutch beans (Supermans, androids, Lamborghini's and mortals) but also some of those mid range beans (ghosts, yellow Bentley, ...)


----------



## badandwicked

From the bbc website - green rolexes

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23170298


----------



## Mendo_K

badandwicked said:


> From the bbc website - green rolexes
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23170298



So the green Rolexs contain MDMA, PMA and PMMA. well fuck horrible combination, they would probally test up black as well on marquis test kits...


----------



## swedger77

^ yes they would. Wonder what cunts made them. Im sure folk will be getting knee capped in NI for selling them. (that still goes on over there - correct?)


----------



## nailz

pothole said:


> Blue q dance? Haven't heard of them. Only know of orange and there was veryy few red ones but that was some years back. The q dance presser is currently making green androids so it is probably not from the original q dance team.



There were blue q dance right after the red q dance, bigger and even stronger, I still have one and one original red.



Digger909 said:


> Q Dance Lite are legit. By the original pressers but only half strength. (source said 125mg mdma but he always bumps em up so i reckon 100mg). About half thickness of a flock/kombat/android. Blue with the power sign on the top, DANCE stamped into the bottom, no breakline. )



Don't know why the original presser would ever cheapen their own brand like that, esp without any mark on the pill indicating it's weaker strength than the originals.


----------



## pothole

Think your getting confused with the defqons pal. 
  It seems there maybe blue Qdance comming as I have heard from a few people now.


----------



## rdmcg

swedger77 said:


> ^ yes they would. Wonder what cunts made them. Im sure folk will be getting knee capped in NI for selling them. (that still goes on over there - correct?)



It sure does 3 people kneecapped in Belfast last weekend, there's people been kneecapped in Derry for selling weed even legal highs. It moslty happens in republican areas tho.


----------



## Treacle

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Had turtles pills over the weekend and thought they were garbage. It's been 50 weeks since I last had any mdma or pills and decided on Saturday that I would drop 2.5 to get really fucked but nothing really happened. Jaw felt like it was going, and had a little sweat on but all signs disappeared within an hour.  Honestly don't think there is more than 80mgs in them


No idea where you got those from, but you're way off with the dose. The last pills from this presser were around 100mg (Olympics, quite a widely shared opinion), and you needed more than one to come up. The Turtles contain enough MDMA for most people to come up off one (including myself). They're sold online as 120-130mg of MDMA, and I agree with that figure. If I took 2.5 of those, I'd be in a right state. That amount would last me a whole night. Every single person I've given one to, from experienced MDMA users, to first-timers, all had the same experience. Not one complaint. Were they Turtle cut-outs, in different colours? Seems very odd.


----------



## bogman

2 deaths in the south of Ireland linked to " tainted ecstasy " http://www.herald.ie/news/gardai-probe-tainted-ecstasy-as-woman-dies-29395522.html


----------



## nailz

pothole said:


> Think your getting confused with the defqons pal.



You'd be right. No more early morning posting for me.


----------



## bogman

how fucked up is this mixture http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2499


----------



## coors light

bogman said:


> how fucked up is this mixture http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2499



what a fucked up cocktail that is.


----------



## coors light

no link between the deaths in belfast, dublin, and wicklow as different types of ecstasy had been used in each county. weird,  its getting hard to trust any stamp.

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/gardaí-examining-ecstasy-link-in-deaths-1.1453335


----------



## Funkadelica

What the fuck with those 'mollylicious' capsules?  Seriously who actually makes these and really why? For a laugh or what?  Totally and utterly stupid mix. First time Safrole been detected as well and it's the prominent chemical in those stupid things. Twats.


----------



## Treacle

Pretty sure safrole has been found before. It is the main precursor of MDMA, after all. It seems that the cunts that made these capsules couldn't even find properly synthed MDMA to put in them.


----------



## bogman

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/three-held-over-drugs-deaths-in-the-north-29398066.html


----------



## Treacle

What a bag of shit. 'No single drug is killing people'? So, it's not PMA/PMMA that's dropping most of these poor cunts? Total shit. Another article said something like 'a lethal cocktail of ecstasy and cannabis'. When is weed and MDMA ever fatal, unless they die from the MDMA? These cunts shouldn't be allowed to write articles.


----------



## bogman

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-23207100

WTF is going on 6 deaths in Scotland.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Sickening


----------



## stoopidlies

Rip to those who have lost there lives to these.. you've got to think this is (hopefully) an inexperienced chemist/presser & I hope the weight on there shoulders is only the first of there problem's


----------



## bogman

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/republicans-and-loyalists-linked-to-deadly-drug-29400964.html

these stories are getting worse by the day, "a new alliance between republicans and loyalists" - they have being doing business almost 20 years now ffs.

these pills may have come from Canada, or a brand of ecstasy know as Dr Death.

I would be very surprised if the pills were coming from Canada and not Holland/Belgium/Spain and I don't think people call it dr death


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Let's take some doctor death YEEEAAA

Someone's been watching a scanner darkly too much


----------



## coors light

yes independent the republicans and loyalists import their ecstasy from canada, I wonder if they have ever thought to look in mainland europe, it is closer and cheaper and were far more of their contacts reside.  these writers will put any shit in an article just so they have something to write. bullshitters


----------



## Septonn

bogman said:


> http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/republicans-and-loyalists-linked-to-deadly-drug-29400964.html
> 
> these stories are getting worse by the day, "a new alliance between republicans and loyalists" - they have being doing business almost 20 years now ffs.
> 
> these pills may have come from Canada, or a brand of ecstasy know as Dr Death.
> 
> I would be very surprised if the pills were coming from Canada and not Holland/Belgium/Spain and I don't think people call it dr death



Not sure about Spain, but Holland and Belgium don't have that much PMA/PMMA going around. There have been a few isolated cases over the last couple of months, but those pills reportedly came from a manufacturer in eastern europe. Then there's been the very low amount of PMA in a batch of Mortal Kombats, but furthermore the stuff that goes around here seems to be pretty legit..


----------



## bogman

Septonn said:


> Not sure about Spain, but Holland and Belgium don't have that much PMA/PMMA going around. There have been a few isolated cases over the last couple of months, but those pills reportedly came from a manufacturer in eastern europe. Then there's been the very low amount of PMA in a batch of Mortal Kombats, but furthermore the stuff that goes around here seems to be pretty legit..



some of the labs would produce for the export market and make lower dose pills or pills with all sort of mixtures in them. these pills wont sell in NL due to the test centres and government warnings when a bad pill is tested.

you could be right about eastern Europe ok, plenty of chemicals and labs plus criminal gangs.


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> you could be right about eastern Europe ok, plenty of chemicals and labs plus criminal gangs.



Some report commisioned by the EU said PMMA an PMA tablets seemed to be originating from eastern europe, does make sense I bet none of them give a fuck and just want quick $$$


----------



## Sprodo

Been on pill reports but does anyone have any clues on decent pills around London / South East? My usual contact has gone AWOL and most my mates seem to be taking it easy at the moment!


----------



## Mooley

has anyone tried the pink Facebook likes recently? reportedly 150 mg mama. Any info appreciated


----------



## T-Min

Anyone know anything about coors light speed pills?


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> some of the labs would produce for the export market and make lower dose pills or pills with all sort of mixtures in them. these pills wont sell in NL due to the test centres and government warnings when a bad pill is tested.
> 
> you could be right about eastern Europe ok, plenty of chemicals and labs plus criminal gangs.



Heres the Report I was talking about, its from Europol.

Says in 2000 after deaths from PMA they arrested a number of chemists (all from Poland) and that PMA/PMMA was all but gone, untill 2010 and it popped up again in powder form in Holland, it was being added to amphetamine powder. It then also appeared in Norway where 6 deaths occured, then again the dutch sent out a warning on the 4 leaf clovers containing PMMA.

It says Lithuanian gangs were responsible for the importation of it to Norway, anyway the full report is here..

http://ewsd.wiv-isp.be/Rapid communications  extra information/PMA_PMMA alert_Europol_Nov_2010.pdf

I dont think the green rolexs will last long though, no one will want to have anything to do with them if they have any sense, can be the police are all ready going up the ladder.


----------



## Sprodo

Definitely bit of a drought where I am, all I can find is teenage mutant hero turtles that were around end of last year / earlier this year, poor value as well compared to Mandy which looks decent !


----------



## bogman

http://news.sky.com/story/1113999/fake-ecstasy-seventh-death-linked-to-pills

another death in Scotland. thanks to SHM for posting it in the dangerous pill thread.


----------



## bogman

this was posted today over on PR

Posted on July 11, 2013, 2:20 pm by ectostu112 (member since May 6, 2013) [edit/delete]
 Be Warned!!!!!! I was one of the people admitted to hospital the other day. These pills were the green rolex's with a breakline and (R) logo on the back and they were of a waxy texture and hard pressed, also they smell strongly of aniseed. Please people look out for symptoms of confusion, aggression, hallucinations, overheating, restlessness and shaking, and also a more intense than normal buzz. These are bad signs and medical attention should be sought immediately before it's too late like in our case  RIP peace n stay safe people

 *** My advice is to never take an e ever!!! Coz u don't fuckin' know ***


----------



## parttime crackhead

Just say no 

I've got some ecto here. I'm going to take them. I do fucking know. 

At least the news about these green rolex is getting out there. Loads of folk I know have mentioned it. Even my maw! It's fucking bad news, no chance would I ever risk taking an unknown pill after all this PMA shit.


----------



## omt

Genuine mda pills about in briz. Blue hearts. 100-110mg each.

Not tried myself but mate has and felt good off half, great off 1.


----------



## omt

Seems to be generally...

Dutch pills>>>>>>>>UK pills

Spose been true years.

Germany seems to be stepping up tho. Some over 300mg ones apparently.


----------



## meerkatmonster

omt said:


> Genuine mda pills about in briz. Blue hearts. 100-110mg each.
> 
> Not tried myself but mate has and felt good off half, great off 1.


 yep there the dogs bollocks  made carnival rather epic to say the least, stayed up all next day and night doing preban drone still tripping ! 110mgs in each blue heart i can confirm!


----------



## parttime crackhead

I know someone who has got a load of those green rolex that have been killing people. He knows that they're dodgy but he's shouting he's taking them anyway. Has been for the past few weekends. Apparently his patter was "If you don't think you're going to die then you won't"


----------



## coors light

parttime crackhead said:


> I know someone who has got a load of those green rolex that have been killing people. He knows that they're dodgy but he's shouting he's taking them anyway. Has been for the past few weekends. Apparently his patter was "If you don't think you're going to die then you won't"



He sounds like one of those special geniuses, we all have a friend like this. On a different note, has anyone reagent tested the new batch of blue ghosts that are going about. Over on pillreports a few people are saying they are trippy with one bloke going as far as saying they have been tested by the police and come up as having mephedrone in them. Wondering has anyone else heard of these containing anything but Mdma? This was the one press that seems to have been consistent enough, it would be a shame to see it go the way of so many others.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31961#comments


----------



## parttime crackhead

He's not exactly one of my friends. If he was I'd take them off him & fuck them in the bin.


----------



## Treacle

What a fucking moron. It seems PMA doesn't necessarily drop everyone that takes it, even Shulgin had a good few goes with it. However, your associate only needs to drop an MDMA pill with one of those, and he'll be in the ground. Some people shouldn't be allowed near drugs, when they know fuck all.


----------



## Mendo_K

omt said:


> Genuine mda pills about in briz. Blue hearts. 100-110mg each.
> 
> Not tried myself but mate has and felt good off half, great off 1.



I managed to grab a load of them MDA lovehearts, cant wait to give them a bosh! next weekend hopefully.


----------



## Funkadelica

Goddam MDA always escapes me!  Can never seem to get a hold of the damn stuff haha.  ^ Enjoy when you get the chance mate


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2013.pdf

not like the stars that are in Ireland.

pills in Ireland atm are

Blue and Green ghosts
Blue Stars
Green Androids
Green Redbulls
Purple Lamborghini
Green Nikes

also have Green Apples, Green Rolexs, Pink Cupids.


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2013.pdf



almost double the dose & very similar apart from edges!


----------



## Fizzers

Hi

Is it just me or is there something very strange about the pills being tested on Saferparty.  In the last 2 months both the Green Rolexes and Green Heineken Stars show up in their tests as being High content MDMA then appear in the Northern Ireland and Scotland as dodgy PMA pills??? (Article on BBC Scotland states the Green Heineken Stars seized in Aberdeen had PMA and 'other Class C' substances in them)  Is there a possibility somebody is getting good ones tested then selling on the PMA versions??  Is there also any chance that the alternative precursor being used now is resulting in so much PMA as it is not being converted back properly??


Just a thought.


----------



## Treacle

I know that PMA can be made accidentally, by using the wrong precursor, which makes me hopeful that people aren't purposely producing this shit. The people that press the pills aren't necessarily the people that make the 'MDMA', and they could be totally unaware that they have PMA... I really hope that's the case. The people selling them, on the other hand, should be fucking shot.


----------



## Mendo_K

Treacle said:


> I know that PMA can be made accidentally, by using the wrong precursor, which makes me hopeful that people aren't purposely producing this shit. The people that press the pills aren't necessarily the people that make the 'MDMA', and they could be totally unaware that they have PMA... I really hope that's the case. The people selling them, on the other hand, should be fucking shot.



I think it does make sense, being sold dodgy precursor I think... the mortal kombats had a trace amount of PMA in then, for such a big presser there is no chance they would put that in there, one of the biggest presses in europe they dont need to cut corners. Also happened with them NO1's the green ones, they had a trusty press before that in different colours then the green one is released with MDMA and PMA, few weeks later they are completley off the market and they bring out a fresh batch with 180mg in them.

I think the ones that just contain PMA/PMMA alone though, the people will know about it.


----------



## Treacle

I'm sure not all of these 'businessmen' will try their product, and just trust their supplier. I don't get the point in killing your customers.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Major pill pressers aren't really killing any of their customers. No pill presser is selling PMA pills to someone who is eating them. They're probably selling them by the hundreds of thousands to some other shady fuck who is moving them around & selling them to more shady fucks, who are in turn selling them to more shady fuckers, who are then selling them to wee Davie, who punts them to a few clubbers & kills his customers.

At the top few tiers of this supply chain, if all they care about is profit, then it doesn't matter what they're punting really. Sell a few million dodgy swedgers, put your feet up on a beach somewhere long before the first poor cunt drops dead in a club from taking one. 

Of course, I'm just speculating wildly here. I don't actually know. I'd like to think that people with the capability to produce millions of pills and the MDMA to fill them can tell the fucking difference between PMA & MDMA.


----------



## meerkatmonster

Mendo_K said:


> I managed to grab a load of them MDA lovehearts, cant wait to give them a bosh! next weekend hopefully.


 ahhh ur in for a bloody good time there mate. . btw ive found to be more of a fun come up in halfs like first half followed by the next half 30 mins later


----------



## Treacle

parttime crackhead said:


> Major pill pressers aren't really killing any of their customers. No pill presser is selling PMA pills to someone who is eating them. They're probably selling them by the hundreds of thousands to some other shady fuck who is moving them around & selling them to more shady fucks, who are in turn selling them to more shady fuckers, who are then selling them to wee Davie, who punts them to a few clubbers & kills his customers.
> 
> At the top few tiers of this supply chain, if all they care about is profit, then it doesn't matter what they're punting really. Sell a few million dodgy swedgers, put your feet up on a beach somewhere long before the first poor cunt drops dead in a club from taking one.
> 
> Of course, I'm just speculating wildly here. I don't actually know. I'd like to think that people with the capability to produce millions of pills and the MDMA to fill them can tell the fucking difference between PMA & MDMA.


I think you're probably right there. I know there's plenty more steps than presser to consumer. It's just that if mong presser receives batch of 'MDMA' from manufacturer, and quickly presses it, then gets rid, then it could be a genuine mistake. Highly stupid not to test the stuff, of course. Or, maybe a couple of people try one, decide they feel a bit like MDMA, and then they're out of the door. I don't know how the quality control department works, at such an operation.  I just can't see how continuing to produce PMA is anything but attempted murder, and no one wants to go down for that. :/ The police are all over this, which is refreshing. Surely, some people in power must be thinking 'if this stuff was regulated...'. Think I'm dreaming here.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Perhaps Mr MDMA seller is sometimes a lot scarier than Mr Pill Presser/Seller. Pill guy buys a shitload of "MDMA", tests it, turns out to be PMA, MDMA guy tells him to get fucked when he wants to return it. So the pill guy just presses it up anyway & hopes for the best.

Edit - And the MDMA guy has done that in the first place because he got stung with a load of shoddy non-returnable precursor.


----------



## bogman

Fizzers said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it just me or is there something very strange about the pills being tested on Saferparty.  In the last 2 months both the Green Rolexes and Green Heineken Stars show up in their tests as being High content MDMA then appear in the Northern Ireland and Scotland as dodgy PMA pills??? (Article on BBC Scotland states the Green Heineken Stars seized in Aberdeen had PMA and 'other Class C' substances in them)  Is there a possibility somebody is getting good ones tested then selling on the PMA versions??  Is there also any chance that the alternative precursor being used now is resulting in so much PMA as it is not being converted back properly??
> 
> 
> Just a thought.



MDMA Rolex is not Green http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juni_2013_4.pdf

MDMA Star is not Green http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2013.pdf


----------



## oui

Whats those Q Dance lites like then? Might be getting a few this week


----------



## jasono

anyone know anything about blue rockstars? 
have a R on them so there not blue stars


----------



## Mendo_K

So this "rola cola" MDMA thats kicking about that I saw mentioned a few pages ago, whos actually tried it? Whats it like compared to the normal stuff thats about, worth paying that little bit extra?

Almost stocked now ready for the festivities.


----------



## Acid4Blood

jasono said:


> anyone know anything about blue rockstars?
> have a R on them so there not blue stars



*Possibly* the same as blue ghosts.... ~130mg MDMA


----------



## deano88

Been offered some yellow blockbusters anybody tried these? Going for a tenner each


----------



## nailz

bogman said:


> MDMA Rolex is not Green http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_Juni_2013_4.pdf
> [/url]



There was green MDMA Rolex's in Dublin last summer.


----------



## nailz

parttime crackhead said:


> Perhaps Mr MDMA seller is sometimes a lot scarier than Mr Pill Presser/Seller. Pill guy buys a shitload of "MDMA", tests it, turns out to be PMA, MDMA guy tells him to get fucked when he wants to return it. So the pill guy just presses it up anyway & hopes for the best.
> 
> Edit - And the MDMA guy has done that in the first place because he got stung with a load of shoddy non-returnable precursor.



All those positions would be able to take the hit on a non-returnable disaster like that surely. Its not in anyone in the "legit" MDMA markets interest for this to be happening. 

Bad news travels up the chain too.


----------



## Treacle

I agree with Crackface, but also agree with this. I reckon these PMA pills are coming from a bunch of evil cunts, and any legit MDMA/pill manufacturer would be appalled by such a thing. Killing a ton of your customers is not a good plan, when you're always doing something highly illegal, as it is. Does anyone know the doses of the PMA pills? I'm guessing the green Rolexes are pretty strong. 

Why the fuck is MDMA illegal? I know the answer, I'm just reinforcing the point. It's very fucking safe, there's enough data to show that. It's PMA that's ruining the reputation of ecstasy/MDMA.


----------



## jasono

been offered yellow blockbusters but havin heard any reports, yeah acid4blood i think there meant to around the same mark il know this weekend and report back


----------



## bogman

jasono said:


> been offered yellow blockbusters but havin heard any reports, yeah acid4blood i think there meant to around the same mark il know this weekend and report back



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32029

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32046

mixed reports on them.


----------



## Sprodo

Has anyone on the south coast noticed a drought of MDMA ? I've been let down by 3 contacts this week, at least 1 of them is usually very solid and has links that deal in a LOT of it. Even with E, all I can find at the moment is the mutant turtles, at £10 a go - er no thanks ! 

Nightmare...


----------



## oui

Got a few QDance Lites today. Will be trying tomorrow & Saturday


----------



## yoyo50

given


----------



## xTalK

The Blue Ghosts all still the same good quality they were about this time last year? Or are there fakes etc now?


----------



## yoyo50

new batch i believe, 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30770


----------



## Mikuni46

Anyone nows about this pill?


----------



## bogman

yoyo50 said:


> new batch i believe,
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30770



2 new batchs since that report

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32071

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32070#comments


----------



## Shippy420

Got some purple lambo's to do this weekend from the sick Dutch pill press. Can't wait :D


----------



## yoyo50

bogman said:


> 2 new batchs since that report
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32071
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32070#comments



new batches, head the right head to the left 8(

i appear to have one to the left and one to the right


----------



## bogman

Shippy420 said:


> Got some purple lambo's to do this weekend from the sick Dutch pill press. Can't wait :D



you get the 1s with 53mg  http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/ChEck-iT_Warnungen-0613.pdf

or the 1s @ 200mg http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31909#comments


----------



## parttime crackhead

Mikuni46 said:


> Anyone nows about this pill?



Looks fake as fuck. I'd bin it unless you hear otherwise.


----------



## Mendo_K

In yellow






http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31951







http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31900


----------



## parttime crackhead

^ I stand corrected. I thought all the decent stars had a (r) & breakline on the back.


----------



## coors light

some new test results up on saferparty.

http://saferparty.ch/warnungen.html


----------



## coors light

Blue pacman ghost on ecstasy data containing mdma and caffeine at a rate of 14 - 1. The sample was from Los Angeles, CA wonder was it an import. 

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2822


----------



## Mendo_K

coors light said:


> Blue pacman ghost on ecstasy data containing mdma and caffeine at a rate of 14 - 1. The sample was from Los Angeles, CA wonder was it an import.
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2822



Could mean 42mg to 3mg caffiene, them ratios are pretty stupid just include amounts... murica


----------



## coors light

Mendo_K said:


> Could mean 42mg to 3mg caffiene, them ratios are pretty stupid just include amounts... murica



Totally agree, its really stupid especially from a HR perspective. If the pill contained mdma and pma then the ratio system could possibly put lives at risk.


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Could mean 42mg to 3mg caffiene, them ratios are pretty stupid just include amounts... murica



there not allowed by US law to show the mg amounts of a pill, wish they did. was expecting the green rolex pill I sent over to show up but still no sign


----------



## yoyo50

Well fuck me them two ghosts are good, left eyes right eyes, fucked eyes


----------



## Danceubastards

Im thinking about grabbing some of the ghosts but all these mixed reports are kind of putting me off... I dont have a test kit at the moment so im a little apprehensive. Can anyone confirm they're good to go??

Any guesses at dose too please, the report on PR says they were tested at 97mg, on that cotton avenue place theres some shown at 180mg, others at 130-140..? 

A few post backs someone mentioned adulterated with meph...!! 

What's the fuckin crack with these??


----------



## Danceubastards

I take it you give them a thumbs up then YOYO, you notice anything other than mdma present? 

Are yours the most recent press?


----------



## bogman

Danceubastards said:


> Im thinking about grabbing some of the ghosts but all these mixed reports are kind of putting me off... I dont have a test kit at the moment so im a little apprehensive. Can anyone confirm they're good to go??
> 
> Any guesses at dose too please, the report on PR says they were tested at 97mg, on that cotton avenue place theres some shown at 180mg, others at 130-140..?
> 
> A few post backs someone mentioned adulterated with meph...!!
> 
> What's the fuckin crack with these??



pills I have taken 120 - 140mg, reports of 90 - 147mg


----------



## yoyo50

I had one with head to the left and other to the right.

I took the head to the right first
the head to the left one packed a punch

clean stuff and huge line of mxe!


----------



## Danceubastards

Cheers to you both for the reply... 

So im looking for a socialist ghost... ;-)


----------



## coors light

The ghosts around Ireland and Britain seem to be top notch. As yourself iv seen alot of conflicted reports on them but from personal experience I cant fault them.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

anyone tried the pink squares?


----------



## Grassman

Crack4Lyfe said:


> anyone tried the pink squares?



No, but I have some for a festival in 2 weeks. The MDMA I had from the same bloke was top notch, so I am hopeful


----------



## yoyo50

A good 6 hours sleep after two ghosts with mxe and mdpv and felt fine as fuck today!


----------



## Mendo_K

Women dies after ecstacy overdose and 2 others taken to hospital after taking Pills. Very vague at the moment though, maybe the rolexs?? Have to wait for toxi results I guess, says overdose though....

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...woman-dies-wythenshawe-hospital-after-5166133


----------



## gayorstraight

Could it be that PMA stuff?


----------



## headfuck123

A 15 year old girl has died from suspected PMA http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...f-sunbathers-after-taking-3-pink-ecstasy.html


----------



## parttime crackhead

Incredibly sad.

What the fuck are they playing at calling it pink ecstasy? Guarantee a few folk get it into their heads that pink pills = bad pills so therefore non-pink pills = safe pills


----------



## Mendo_K

parttime crackhead said:


> Incredibly sad.
> 
> What the fuck are they playing at calling it pink ecstasy? Guarantee a few folk get it into their heads that pink pills = bad pills so therefore non-pink pills = safe pills



Very. I do wonder who makes up these names "pink ecstacy" "dr death" etc, has to be reporters surely. "Known as", its not known as Dr death if no one fucking calls it that, very strange.

Calls for test centers like in NL will fall on deaf ears though, could prevent so much.


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Women dies after ecstacy overdose and 2 others taken to hospital after taking Pills. Very vague at the moment though, maybe the rolexs?? Have to wait for toxi results I guess, says overdose though....
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...woman-dies-wythenshawe-hospital-after-5166133



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-23403524  looks like "Benzo Fury"


----------



## Purpledaisies

so many stupid articles around the recent PMA deaths. not good at all for the scene :/
Found 4 Nintendo allstars on the floor at a party a while back...tested with mandelin and they went straight to black. Had two for a night out the other day and there were bloody great. Proper loved up, eye wiggles etc loadsa energy too. none of that mongy feeling.. shame i have no idea where they came from :/


----------



## Mendo_K

Purpledaisies said:


> so many stupid articles around the recent PMA deaths. not good at all for the scene :/
> Found 4 Nintendo allstars on the floor at a party a while back...tested with mandelin and they went straight to black. Had two for a night out the other day and there were bloody great. Proper loved up, eye wiggles etc loadsa energy too. none of that mongy feeling.. shame i have no idea where they came from :/



Yeah, Daily Mail are running with "Ecstacy Death toll rises to 14", should that not be PMA/PMMA?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...king-pills-sparking-police-warning-users.html


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Yeah, Daily Mail are running with "Ecstacy Death toll rises to 14", should that not be PMA/PMMA?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...king-pills-sparking-police-warning-users.html




not one mention of the pills involved in any of the deaths.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Fail said:
			
		

> New form of ecstasy is PMA, aka 'pink ecstasy' which is super-strength



Fuck sake. I can guarantee some people will be actively seeking it after reading shit like that.


----------



## stoopidlies

Another pill death today in Walker Newcastle upon Tyne, woman aged 29. 10 hospitalised for precautions.  No official news on the actual pill logo but rumours are "green hexagons" I've seen yellow 1s in the area but its the first I've heard of green 1s. Yellow 1s are some sort of shitty pip / non active stuff.

wtf is going on man. RIP

aint got a link but its on BBC north east


----------



## dan88

Its fucking bollocks. I ordered a pill testing kit yesterday, the first time in 7 years of taking them I've ever felt the need to pick one up


----------



## SilentRoller

This is getting stupid! I cannot understand why testing your product is not common sense. You wouldn't eat something if a stranger came up to you on the street and said "Hey mate, eat this mystery pill, it will make you happy", you would think "Hell no, I don't know what the fuck this is!". Same goes for pills, anyone who eats a pill purely on the guise that they have been "told its MDMA" are fucking idiots. I'm sorry if this sounds harsh (and no disrespect at those who have died), but if you can afford to buy pills, then you can afford a test kit. End of.


----------



## coors light

bogman said:


> there not allowed by US law to show the mg amounts of a pill, wish they did. was expecting the green rolex pill I sent over to show up but still no sign



Its up on ecstasy data now bogman, thanks for testing pills by the way, im sure everyone on here and pill report appreciate it.


----------



## bogman

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2823

looks like a mix of MDMA - Caffeine and PMMA, going to retest and check for the PMMA.


----------



## oui

Ate my Qdance lites at a festival & club at the weekend. Thought they where pretty awesome, 1 had me in a very nice place for a few hours then double dropped a Lite and a Blue ghost together and was on a different planet - amazing!

Getting some Android for this Friday night


----------



## parttime crackhead

I can't even remember the last time I double dropped. It was a long time ago. You think twice about it when you're firing a score down your neck as oppose to 2 quid. In a weird way the hike in price has actually been good. I know the pills have generally been better but it's still meant taking far less MDMA in a session than back in the day, which has been good for the comedowns at least. the 20 pills in a night days are long gone lol. 

I'm steering clear of pills of any description for a while other than a couple of Nintendos that I've got stashed which I might take sometime soon. I've barely taken pills at all since this PMA scare has really kicked off other than a few times on those same Nintendos.


----------



## swedger77

SilentRoller said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds harsh (and no disrespect at those who have died), but if you can afford to buy pills, then you can afford a test kit. End of.



Harsh indeed, as if you tested your the green rolexes with a standard Marquis you'd think they are good.

Im going to the wickerman festival on friday.......1st time ever im really really wary about buying pills. I have enough 6-apb to do me anyway.


----------



## bogman

swedger77 said:


> Harsh indeed, as if you tested your the green rolexes with a standard Marquis you'd think they are good.
> 
> Im going to the wickerman festival on friday.......1st time ever im really really wary about buying pills. I have enough 6-apb to do me anyway.



going to a festival myself this wend, got some Androids, Ghosts, Partyflocks plus 2-cb. will print off the results of the Green Apples and Green Rolexs and pass them around the camping area.


----------



## swampdragon

SilentRoller said:


> This is getting stupid! I cannot understand why testing your product is not common sense. You wouldn't eat something if a stranger came up to you on the street and said "Hey mate, eat this mystery pill, it will make you happy"


I do agree, but if the pills are a mix of MDMA and PMA/PMMA then testing is going to be tricky as Marquis and Mandelin will still go dark enough for people to think, "Woo, MDMA!"  :/



parttime crackhead said:


> I'm steering clear of pills of any description for a while other than a couple of Nintendos that I've got stashed which I might take sometime soon. I've barely taken pills at all since this PMA scare has really kicked off other than a few times on those same Nintendos.


Same here. I even binned the blue rolexes I had, even though I'm 70% sure they were okay. Meh, I wish things were simpler and we had decent testing facilities like the Netherlands.


----------



## bogman

swampdragon said:


> I do agree, but if the pills are a mix of MDMA and PMA/PMMA then testing is going to be tricky as Marquis and Mandelin will still go dark enough for people to think, "Woo, MDMA!"  :/
> 
> 
> your going to need the full 5 kits to test for PMA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pill_testing
> 
> not as easy to do it if in a club, at a festival or already high. the pills with a mix of MD and PMA are going to be more dangerous than the pills with just PMA.
> 
> harder to detect plus from what im hearing the MD on top of PMA is worse than just PMA.


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> going to a festival myself this wend, got some Androids, Ghosts, Partyflocks plus 2-cb. will print off the results of the Green Apples and Green Rolexs and pass them around the camping area.



Where ye off too~?


----------



## dralexpatterson

Well done Bogman, kudos for getting them tested properly, if a group of people had a large batch of pills for 40 bucks then surely it would be worth chipping in to get them tested if there is doubt. Enjoy the festival season...looks like I might be heading to EP this year. Keep up the good work.



bogman said:


> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2823
> 
> looks like a mix of MDMA - Caffeine and PMMA, going to retest and check for the PMMA.


----------



## connexion23

bogman said:


> going to a festival myself this wend, got some Androids, Ghosts, Partyflocks plus 2-cb. will print off the results of the Green Apples and Green Rolexs and pass them around the camping area.



Fair play for testing yet again and warning others with printouts ... heading up there myself ... be good to get out of the city heat and head for the hills.


----------



## dan88

SilentRoller said:


> This is getting stupid! I cannot understand why testing your product is not common sense. You wouldn't eat something if a stranger came up to you on the street and said "Hey mate, eat this mystery pill, it will make you happy", you would think "Hell no, I don't know what the fuck this is!". Same goes for pills, anyone who eats a pill purely on the guise that they have been "told its MDMA" are fucking idiots. I'm sorry if this sounds harsh (and no disrespect at those who have died), but if you can afford to buy pills, then you can afford a test kit. End of.



As i said i've never felt the need for a testing kit until the other day. If I look on pill reports and this thread and see a few decent reports then I feel safe. You might think its stupid, but I've taken them hundreds of times and its all been a-ok


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Where ye off too~?



http://knockanstockan.ie/festival/story/ smallish independent festival, will have a mixture of allsorts of music.


----------



## Purpledaisies

Im going global gathering this weekend and all this PMA drama is putting me on edge :/ ive got test kits (mandelin and marquis) but the fact the results could show up as safe when theres PMA present bothers me.
Probably try steer clear of pills and look for crystal md. but i guess in theory that could be just as bad. Annoying thing is ive got a g of decent md at home..just cant risk taking it in and getting caught :/ saw loads of people getting busted at the gates last year.


----------



## pothole

Gaffa tape it to your balls. Never had a problem.


----------



## Mendo_K

pothole said:


> Gaffa tape it to your balls. Never had a problem.



Obviously never been global then... mate had pills so far up his arse he thought they were gone forever, dog tagged him... taken into another tent, strip searched, touched his toes. Took swabs from his hands, wallet and put them into that machine to show all the drugs hed come in contact with etccc couldnt find them so let go, you see so many folk getting collared on the way in though


----------



## parttime crackhead

Fuck going through that shit just to get into a festival. That's worse than the airport!


----------



## stereo mic

At T in the park this year my mate got stopped by the dogs at the bus station before we had even left Glasgow. Strip searched, touched toes all that shit and what they found was some leaves at the bottom of his bag from years ago. Mean while I had a weekend pile of all sorts plugged and the dog just sailed past me.

I was very lucky.


----------



## Mailmonkey

call that a fucking party?


----------



## derbylad87

just be creative. if you cant smuggle a few pills in when your taking in bags full of shit - tent sleeping bag etc etc then your abit fucking thick really.


----------



## Vanman77

Fucking great all this talk of being searched at festivals, on my way to one tomorrow which has a rather tough security regime so I'm told 

Anyways I've struggled but managed to get hold of some pills last minute, Ninja turtles, from Manchester. No chance of testing them at this late hour but after a quick browse on here and PR the general consensus seems they're ok? Bar one comment on someone saying they're like £2 pips pills which is a tad worrying... 

Any further info?


----------



## Treacle

Don't be worried. They are absolutely banging. Enjoy your festival.


----------



## derbylad87

the reason you'll ave seen so many people getting busted is mcat...that gear fucking stinks, dont need a dog to smell that :D


----------



## Vanman77

Mind. At. Rest. Cheers treacle.


----------



## PlayHard

dan88 said:


> As i said i've never felt the need for a testing kit until the other day. If I look on pill reports and this thread and see a few decent reports then I feel safe. You might think its stupid, but I've taken them hundreds of times and its all been a-ok



Stupid - of course it is. cant guarantee your getting the same pill just cause its the same stamp/colour etc, not saying it happens all the time but there are mixed batchs of the same pill floating around, whether they come from the same lab/producer who know's but testing is very important in my eye's.


+ Van - the turtle's are enjoyable imo - not the strongest of pill's but surely not pipes! most people are saying they feel very alike the team gb's.


----------



## dan88

PlayHard said:


> + Van - the turtle's are enjoyable imo - not the strongest of pill's but surely not pipes! most people are saying they feel very alike the team gb's.



How can you say that, different batches, copycats  

But nah, turtles come from the same presser as Legos, team gbs, Marios etc. not the strongest, but its good quality md.

Creamfields is like that, gotta walk up a hill past a whole load of sniffer dogs. I zig zagged through the fuckers with a few spliffs and pills in my pockets  I wouldn't risk it now though, I'm far more cautious. A few years ago I bought some iron shut metal bags that are meant to be sniffer dog proof... They've always worked. I think the company's gone bust now sadly. I've still got plenty though

Edit: they've not gone bust


----------



## lennyd79

Anyone know anything about round blue Mitsubishi's in Scotland can't find any reports. Been told there good and been tested but coming from a different source so I am a wee bit unsure of them. Test kits out of date so need to get up to the shop for a new one although with all this pma shit in some of them and folk dying I'm thinking its getting a bit risky buying pills.


----------



## coors light

There is a pill up on saferparty with paracetamol instead of mdma. what was the point in doing that Id love to know.

http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html


----------



## MrPorter

Don't have pictures currently, might update.

A little while back I bought some *white mtvs* on a whim. I believe they are from the South London area but i'm not 100%.
I've only just tested them with Marquis (EZ-Test Ecstasy one). Solution turned yellow fairly quickly, however I forgot about it and left it out on the side. Since returning the solution is black with maybe a hint of brown, could just be the light. I tried one at the festival but at the time I was 35 hours awake, had done 102mg 6-apdb about 20 hours previously and tripped the day before that. Had minimal effects, not sure if it really kept me up for longer or the music did but when i started heading to the tent i was nearly feel asleep when walking and felt almost like i was crashing.


Anyway so yellow to eventually black on marquis? I don't know timezones, took a bit of time to turn yellow and then i left it almost immediately. My guess is methylone and being left out caused it to oxidise or something but i've never done one of these before.


----------



## pothole

It's just oxidised and turned black. The colours your looking for should be within the first minute.


----------



## jancrow

Good crystal turns it black almost instantly, pills take a little longer sometimes, but you should see the change in seconds.


----------



## oscthebooklad

dan88 said:


> How can you say that, different batches, copycats
> 
> But nah, turtles come from the same presser as Legos, team gbs, Marios etc. not the strongest, but its good quality md.
> 
> Creamfields is like that, gotta walk up a hill past a whole load of sniffer dogs. I zig zagged through the fuckers with a few spliffs and pills in my pockets  I wouldn't risk it now though, I'm far more cautious. A few years ago I bought some iron shut metal bags that are meant to be sniffer dog proof... They've always worked. I think the company's gone bust now sadly. I've still got plenty though
> 
> Edit: they've not gone bust



details ?


----------



## MrPorter

jancrow said:


> Good crystal turns it black almost instantly, pills take a little longer sometimes, but you should see the change in seconds.





pothole said:


> It's just oxidised and turned black. The colours your looking for should be within the first minute.



Cheers guys, guess I have to live with the fact it's not actually md. upsetting.


----------



## derbylad87

global once again didnt dissapoint. Security was sound heard of a few people getting gear took off them that was it. Everyone i know got through. Was good to see ALOT of good mandy floating around for 30/40 a g. Think it must be cos people are wising up and just not trusting pills anymore. However my mate went to pick up some ket and came back with green apples with the trademark 'r' on the back. Stamped these straight into the ground, pretty sure theyre the pma shit. Also spoke to a girl who said she'd had green rolex's the night before...

the purple lambos were immense though, had a few both nights banging clean pills. got the typical mda effects as i took more so it got pretty fucking funny tripped out and talked some right rammle. good times.


----------



## PlayHard

dan88 said:


> How can you say that, different batches, copycats
> 
> But nah, turtles come from the same presser as Legos, team gbs, Marios etc. not the strongest, but its good quality md.
> 
> Creamfields is like that, gotta walk up a hill past a whole load of sniffer dogs. I zig zagged through the fuckers with a few spliffs and pills in my pockets  I wouldn't risk it now though, I'm far more cautious. A few years ago I bought some iron shut metal bags that are meant to be sniffer dog proof... They've always worked. I think the company's gone bust now sadly. I've still got plenty though
> 
> Edit: they've not gone bust



go back to thctalk forum and spout about your outdoor shit grow


----------



## pineappletree

Had some blue nikes on the weekend which most certainly didnt disappoint, also had some nintendos as well. Impressed with the sheer quality of the beans ive been getting recently, long may it continue


----------



## Mendo_K

Shit loads of good MDMA/Pills about at secret garden party, didnt encounter anything but quality. Best stuff I had was the brown sugar like MDMA, lots and lots of the clear white MDMA, PG Tips, Olymics, Lamborghinis, Rockstars, blue ghosts, love hearts to name a few.

MD was going between 30-40, last day of the fest people were doing grams for 20.


----------



## dralexpatterson

*Green Ghosts*

Anyone tried green ghosts in Dublin recently, a few mates got some for a fest, didn't think they were strong, don't know if I trust their judgement a s they are drinking all afternoon. PR seems to say medium and clean? Any opinions would help cheers.


----------



## PlayHard

the ghost's have been in circulation for some time now, and not really heard a bad thing said about them.

Also the blue nikes if from the old batch from a few month ago were decent, tested at 120-140mg if i remember correctly. - also came in yellow, which were also nice beans.


----------



## bogman

dralexpatterson said:


> Anyone tried green ghosts in Dublin recently, a few mates got some for a fest, didn't think they were strong, don't know if I trust their judgement a s they are drinking all afternoon. PR seems to say medium and clean? Any opinions would help cheers.



not had them since Nov  and they were spot on, @ 100/120mg. mates got a few about end of May and reckon same sort of mg as before.


----------



## PlayHard

Any1 know anything about these - friend picked these up a few weeks ago. tested but is still unsure?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31513


----------



## pothole

Sound like shit to me. Wouldnt risk it.


----------



## dralexpatterson

Thanks Bogman! Hope I don't get burnt! Keep the faith...Castlepalooza here I come



bogman said:


> not had them since Nov  and they were spot on, @ 100/120mg. mates got a few about end of May and reckon same sort of mg as before.


----------



## bogman

dralexpatterson said:


> Thanks Bogman! Hope I don't get burnt! Keep the faith...Castlepalooza here I come



went Knockanstockan myself last wend, anybody I spoke to had blue ghosts and stars. was a total mess myself Friday night, Partyflock - Defquon - Android and ghosts then nos.

passed around copies of the lab results from the Green Apples n Rolex's and all my mates telling everybody they met about them.

can only imagine the shite that will be on sale at Oxegen, only good thing is fcuk all of a crowd will be at it 16 000 to 25000 is all there expecting.


----------



## userlee5267

been offered some nintendo's white ones for £10 each. my mate reckons he as rook of them, seems a bit strange as i cant imagine there in big numbers now?  also he said PG tips for £8. ain't seen the PG tips for ages now on pr.  also he reckons he as a rook of them to.   never bought of him before so i am a bit wary. anyone else live in north wales that have seen these beans about?


----------



## Treacle

I'm assuming 'a rook' means 'a fuck load'? That's some shitty slang.


----------



## userlee5267

yes a fuck load.:D


----------



## Mendo_K

userlee5267 said:


> been offered some nintendo's white ones for £10 each. my mate reckons he as rook of them, seems a bit strange as i cant imagine there in big numbers now?  also he said PG tips for £8. ain't seen the PG tips for ages now on pr.  also he reckons he as a rook of them to.   never bought of him before so i am a bit wary. anyone else live in north wales that have seen these beans about?



Had PG tips other day, they not bad about 110mg or something I rekon, id go for the white nintendos though...was getting the PG tips at £4.50


----------



## Mendo_K

On the front of pill reports the article about the pill in circulation with the green dollar sign on the fron that killed a lad has been confirmed as AMT, was bought online.  Unless someone already has pointed out

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/10584058.Killer_pill_bought_online_for_just___9/?ref=nt


----------



## eithne

Ahhh, raging I didn't make it to Knockan, hae'ent been able to make it the last few years now, but always such a sound crowd. Hopefully getting my hands on a few more Ninja Turtles next week, had one a while ago when they were just popping up. Medium-to-low dose I'd say, but good quality mandy. Real loved up and dancing round the place, chatting my hole off spouting all my deepest darkest shite. The higher dosed pills have a tendency to just knock me for six. Hope they're the same quality.


----------



## dralexpatterson

That's strange..AMT was thought to be a safe pill dose wise, I wonder if there were other factors in the cause of his death..poor guy.



Mendo_K said:


> On the front of pill reports the article about the pill in circulation with the green dollar sign on the fron that killed a lad has been confirmed as AMT, was bought online.  Unless someone already has pointed out
> 
> http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/10584058.Killer_pill_bought_online_for_just___9/?ref=nt


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Mendo_K said:


> On the front of pill reports the article about the pill in circulation with the green dollar sign on the fron that killed a lad has been confirmed as AMT, was bought online.  Unless someone already has pointed out
> 
> http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/10584058.Killer_pill_bought_online_for_just___9/?ref=nt



Fuck, how could AMT kill someone? Severe allergic reaction maybe? However, it's only like MDMA I suppose. I just could not imagine something as nice as MDMA being lethal, but it is known to cause unexplained deaths, even in experienced users. So I guess AMT is just the same?


----------



## Acid4Blood

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Fuck, how could AMT kill someone?



Maybe the possibility of aMT being an MAOI might have something to do with it.


----------



## Mendo_K

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Fuck, how could AMT kill someone? Severe allergic reaction maybe? However, it's only like MDMA I suppose. I just could not imagine something as nice as MDMA being lethal, but it is known to cause unexplained deaths, even in experienced users. So I guess AMT is just the same?



I thought AMT tablets had been responsible for a few deaths now, were the cherries not AMT??


----------



## Treacle

Apparently, aMT is no more of an MAOI than amphetamine. That's what F&B said. I never heard of any deaths, until it started popping up in pills. I reckon it's probably going to be curtains for the stuff, after this. aMT is lovely stuff, and shouldn't be tarred with the 'deadly legal high' brush.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yep, my guess is AMT & Etizolam for the next round of 'temporary' bans...


----------



## Bare_head

yep, fuck i am addicted (well basically) to etiz and if they take my amt away i will go nutz! it helps me so much with my chronic depression (only 10mg but still helps) 

Fuck thats me gonna get a shit load of aMT now then, all for personal use, i wonder if 5gram will last me a good lifetime (considering i use it sparingly) ..

Shame on the guy who died from aMT (but something isn't quite right) i definitely wouldnt push aMT any higher than 60mg (though i know people who have and been fine) he must have had a shit tonne of aMT, or simply had a bad reaction from the drug


----------



## Bare_head

Treacle said:


> Apparently, aMT is no more of an MAOI than amphetamine. That's what F&B said. I never heard of any deaths, until it started popping up in pills. I reckon it's probably going to be curtains for the stuff, after this. aMT is lovely stuff, and shouldn't be tarred with the 'deadly legal high' brush.



yeh treacle it is on par with amphetamine accoring to F&B in terms of MAOI action (and i take his word with basically everything) its a shame for such a drug as aMT  it does seems to be the fact its popping up in pills, i have seen some vendors selling it mixed with another stim, maybe this is what he took? i mean plain aMT i would think is pretty safe (though i know how long it takes for the drug to kick in and the lad might have got impatient?) who knows, fuck sake bad times for our scene, thats it! im moving to portugal !


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Acid4Blood said:


> Maybe the possibility of aMT being an MAOI might have something to do with it.



Hmmm, even if it is, I don't think AMT is a significant MAOI at all. Besides, MAOIs are not particularly lethal on their own, only when used in combination with certain other drugs or some foods..


----------



## Acid4Blood

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Hmmm, even if it is, I don't think AMT is a significant MAOI at all. Besides, MAOIs are not particularly lethal on their own, only when used in combination with certain other drugs or some foods..



Yeah, I was leaning for it being mixed with MDMA. But like yourself & Treacle say, it's not much of an MAOI so prob not that.


----------



## swampdragon

Have posted about speckly Nintendos in the dodgy pills thread from some anecdotal warnings.. I couldn't remember if I'd heard about them before. Anyone know what they sound like?

"I can usually handle an e or 2 and half whacked me and i dint sleep for over 40 hours and felt shakey as fuck and really sore stomach" and "Really hot and not so good balance" and "had half and 12 hours later, started really freaking out, hot flushes moving round body, heart palpatations, throwing up nothing, and couldnt sleep for like 2 days"


----------



## parttime crackhead

I've had good Nintendos, light grey/white, slightly speckly. They're strong as fuck but have always felt really clean, not much of a comedown.


----------



## swampdragon

For what it's worth, these either have orange or blue speckles. I gave up on pills a while back so I'm a bit out of the loop.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Ah right, definitely not the same ones then. The good ones look like this.


----------



## Rayvon

anyone know which ones are better between the lambourginis or blue supermans?? the ones from the dam that are the best about apparently


----------



## SwastikaEyes

Has anyone had any of the Yellow Triangles / PG Tips lately?


----------



## Mendo_K

SwastikaEyes said:


> Has anyone had any of the Yellow Triangles / PG Tips lately?



Had them about 2 weekends ago, hard to tell as it was like the 3rd night on the MDMA but I had 3 and they got me pretty spangled, I rekon about the 120-130mg range. Good little pills for a fiver though


----------



## stereo mic

Mendo_K said:


> Had them about 2 weekends ago, hard to tell as it was like the 3rd night on the MDMA but I had 3 and they got me pretty spangled, I rekon about the 120-130mg range. Good little pills for a fiver though



I just got some in, had a sample tonight. Very enjoyable. I reckon a bit stronger. Been getting orange loves for a while and IMO these are stronger.

Got a couple of one day festivals coming up so they will be getting scoffed up.


----------



## yoyo50

...


----------



## hexagram

are ninja turtles saf sythned MD? mate said there the best pills he's had.


----------



## WorldWarMe

I ordered a Partyflock pill today, should have it in about ten days. I had the option of getting Blue Superman, PartyFlocks or Androids. All Q-Base. Did I make the right choice or should I have gotten something else?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Waiting 10 days for 1 swedger?


----------



## bogman

parttime crackhead said:


> Waiting 10 minutes for 1 swedger?



makes more sense


----------



## bogman

yoyo50 said:


> supermannnnnnn



small batch in Dublin and going for between €8 n €15 a pop, depending how many and where your getting them.


----------



## yoyo50

£4 each


----------



## dan88

That's me done with md, I've well and truly lost the magic, and I can't see it coming back anyday soon . Had 3 150mg bombs last night, had perhaps 20 mins of euphoria before just feeling heavy, like I couldn't be assed, and grumpy! Was buzzing for the night as well beforehand, I'd have had a better night just getting pissed


----------



## Treacle

My guy no longer has the Turtles. He now has the Nintendo All Stars, and they look and smell lovely. Apparently 165mg each. For £4, I don't think there's any room for complaints. Should be the same MDMA as the Turtles. Can't fucking wait for these! Have a nice weekend, everybody. :D


----------



## swedger77

took a red defcon with no breakline earlier. tested to black on the marquis.

Seem ok. Hard to fully gauge as i had earlier popped 150mg of 6-apb.


----------



## Treacle

The All Stars are strong, and fantastic MDMA. I reckon 165mg is right. Made by the same people that made the Turtles, Olympics, etc. One put everyone on their arse. Absolutely lovely. For £4 each, it works out about £23 for a gramme of MDMA, which is cheap. By far the best cost to dose ratio going, in terms of pills.


----------



## Mendo_K

Blue rockstars anyone heard of them? Cant see them on PR, know there are lots of fakes about now with the R on the back so sceptical.


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_August_2013.pdf

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...gen_PDF_2013/XTC_MDMA_Koffein_August_2013.pdf


----------



## bogman

Mendo_K said:


> Blue rockstars anyone heard of them? Cant see them on PR, know there are lots of fakes about now with the R on the back so sceptical.



blue stars over here without the R on the back and everybody calling them rockstars, being told there between 80mg - 100mg.

pill looks like these http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31020


----------



## bogman

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/ChEck-iT_Warnungen-0713.pdf

some shite in these pills


----------



## Mendo_K

Nah they have an "R" on the back, must be new.


----------



## swedger77

bogman said:


> small batch in Dublin and going for between €8 n €15 a pop, depending how many and where your getting them.



15e for a swedger. Its 2013 not 1993.


----------



## WorldWarMe

parttime crackhead said:


> Waiting 10 days for 1 swedger?



I don't purchase mine locally. I buy them directly from the Netherlands. Pills in BC are pure shit. Piperazine land out there.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Aye, but only one?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Seen yellow rockstars with the r on the back, they pma? Thought I saw a report on them?


----------



## Treacle

Mates have had yellow stars, and they were apparently really good. A lot deeper than the ones on pill reports, and quite pale. Don't believe they're real, despite not taking one.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Did 2 blue ghosts (R) on saturday. Quality pills! Lovely clean MDMA. Felt weaker than 130mg but 2 did the job nicely. Same MDMA as the moist brown "cola" crystal IMO. Pills reek of aniseed & feel very old-skool - proper loved up & full of empathy. Light on the body, energetic & talkative. No monginess at all.

These also seem to be a lighter blue than a previous batch of (R) blue ghosts.


----------



## PlayHard

any1 know anything about these? photo isnt mine - taken from a report on pill reports. Can get these for a very fair price, & cheaper then most of whats floating around. the deal isnt to good to be true but is a good deal!


----------



## pothole

Thats my photo mate.  I haven't tried them yet but going on previous colours with the same press I would say they will be around 100-120mg


----------



## PlayHard

cheer's for the reply - these are around my area at the moment in pretty large number's from what i know, although saying that its a close friend with them & he always gets a nice ammount of any bean in the past. just glad they're mdma & no junk, even if they are low dose. cheers for the reply - im not actually bothering taking anything and havent for awhile - just like to keep friends right & earn a living whilst im not working. any idea if these are a import ?


----------



## pothole

Yes dutch import.


----------



## meerkatmonster

Has anybody heard of cream coloured playboys in the south west area or anywhere in the u k ?


----------



## PlayHard

pothole said:


> Yes dutch import.



just come off the phone - the pink smileys he has a mixed batch of these smileys - some with 1 break line and the r on the back, others with a double break line. have u got any with the r on the back?


----------



## pothole

Nope, all just have a cross break line.


----------



## PlayHard

ok cheers - i wonder if its a mixed batch of beans containing mdma and the other's something else?


----------



## bogman

Acid4Blood said:


> Did 2 blue ghosts (R) on saturday. Quality pills! Lovely clean MDMA. Felt weaker than 130mg but 2 did the job nicely. Same MDMA as the moist brown "cola" crystal IMO. Pills reek of aniseed & feel very old-skool - proper loved up & full of empathy. Light on the body, energetic & talkative. No monginess at all.
> 
> These also seem to be a lighter blue than a previous batch of (R) blue ghosts.



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32059#comments 97mg batch maybe


----------



## knock

fettishism   of the  commodity


----------



## WorldWarMe

parttime crackhead said:


> Aye, but only one?



I rarely do MDMA and the pills contain 230mg MDMA each. More than enough for a good night of fun. I order one of the Q-Base pills a few times a year, I never need more than one. Also, I'd probably do MDMA more than normal if I had a bunch lying around, it's just safer this way.


----------



## PlayHard

meerkatmonster said:


> Has anybody heard of cream coloured playboys in the south west area or anywhere in the u k ?



not seen any playboy's around for awhile - these could be an old batch containing some sort of RC. are they big chunky 1s?



WorldWarMe said:


> I rarely do MDMA and the pills contain 230mg MDMA each. More than enough for a good night of fun. I order one of the Q-Base pills a few times a year, I never need more than one. Also, I'd probably do MDMA more than normal if I had a bunch lying around, it's just safer this way.



have u any proof to back this 230mg up? i know they're nice high dose but 230mg..


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32059#comments 97mg batch maybe



Those ones look a darker shade of blue but would definately agree with these being ~100mg.


----------



## Funkadelica

Good to hear that report about those Ghosts A4B.  I have some on the way.  Also have about 350mg of the best Mandy I've ever tried.  Couldn't believe how damn clean it was.  The energy as well but I mixed a bit of 6-APDB with it.  That's a fucking great combo by the way.  Anyway I think those ghosts would be a good top up for a decent sized bomb of that Mandy this weekend.  Look forward to that.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

yoyo50 said:


> supermannnnnnn




has anyone tried these new superman blue?


----------



## PlayHard

nothing wrong with these superman pill's - top notch.


----------



## xtcnation

Soon to have my hands on Nintendo Allstars. Told by my source they are 170mg and are the replacements of the ninja turtles which production has discontinued... 7 different colours with unique logos on each: mushroom, invincible stars, nintendo logo, fire flower, princess, mario and luigi.

Il put a pic up of my own when i can but for now heres a pillreport i found... http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31835#comments


----------



## yoyo50

i seem to have a stupid high tolerance to mdma it took me a nintendo and a half to get "fucked".

has anyone tried them skulls from while back 330mg i think they where?


----------



## xtcnation

High tolerance too mate, takes me a couple of medium dose swedgers about half hour to an hour between dose... 300mg id say is my sweet spot. Not tryed the skulls...


----------



## SilentRoller

^^ I hear ya! Problem is, I can never tell if the reason I dosed more than one 220mg bean is because I'm a greedy cunt and wanted to get fucked beyond, or if my tolerance was high. I always just used to slam my redose down at about 45 mins - 1 hour, so I probably never waited for the 1st dose to fully kick in. Come Sept though, I aim to keep my dose at one green android (although the thought of a 1/4 pill redose is tempting), I know I will probably regret it the next day


----------



## hexagram

are the all stars the same MDMA as the turtles? safarole synthesized?


----------



## xtcnation

SilentRoller said:


> ^^ I hear ya! Problem is, I can never tell if the reason I dosed more than one 220mg bean is because I'm a greedy cunt and wanted to get fucked beyond, or if my tolerance was high. I always just used to slam my redose down at about 45 mins - 1 hour, so I probably never waited for the 1st dose to fully kick in. Come Sept though, I aim to keep my dose at one green android (although the thought of a 1/4 pill redose is tempting), I know I will probably regret it the next day



Haha well im both, a greedy cunt and my tolerance is sky high at the mo. Regardless of it being high il still get a nice buzz in the end if its decent mandy or pills 




hexagram said:


> are the all stars the same MDMA as the turtles? safarole synthesized?



Yeah exactly the same mdma im told. Hasnt been a bad bean yet from that press, those turtles were impressive so iv got high hopes.


----------



## opiaterock

Ok, I didnt take a pill in 3 years till last weekend...took 2 blue ghosts, have you guys took them? - I was smokin gear for 24 hours b4 i took them I didnt get a come up like normal on mdma but I was definitely fucked..I don't know it was a weird buzz, I cheked them on pillreports the exact looking ones and it says about 120mg mdma per tablet but I didnt feel that, could have been the gear mind


----------



## WorldWarMe

PlayHard said:


> not seen any playboy's around for awhile - these could be an old batch containing some sort of RC. are they big chunky 1s?
> 
> 
> 
> have u any proof to back this 230mg up? i know they're nice high dose but 230mg..


Here's just one test that proves it - http://www.xtcpillen.groenzorg.eu/p...red-purple-lab-tested-230-mdma-noord-holland/
My source lab tests his pills and orders bulk from the same batch, all his pills are from the 230mg batch, he tests tens of pills for each batch and they all come out in the same dosage range.


----------



## yoyo50

I had two blue ghosts (lighter blue with r,score line) a few pages back and posted a link to PR, they aint 230mg


----------



## Treacle

xtcnation said:


> Yeah exactly the same mdma im told. Hasnt been a bad bean yet from that press, those turtles were impressive so iv got high hopes.


I reported on these, on the last page. Absolutely blinding pills. A dose that's almost too high, if you're out and about, and have no tolerance. The MDMA in these pills (and previous presses) is definitely of a very high standard. Not had anything like this in about six years. In fact, these may just be the best pills I've ever had, because none of the pills from 2001 onwards had 165mg of MDMA in them, or the odd few did. If they bring out a batch of MDMA/MDA pills, then they deserve an award. I can't wait to see how strong the next batch is, because they're getting stronger and stronger... Proud to be a Manc, right now.


----------



## Vanman77

Agreed Treacle. I asked you about the turtles from this presser the other week, you were right! Same has gone for the Smarties, Olympics, Mario/luigis and stars from this presser. I know there's stronger/higher dose pills out there, for a sometime user though this lot have been right up my street.


----------



## xtcnation

Treacle said:


> I reported on these, on the last page. Absolutely blinding pills. A dose that's almost too high, if you're out and about, and have no tolerance. The MDMA in these pills (and previous presses) is definitely of a very high standard. Not had anything like this in about six years. In fact, these may just be the best pills I've ever had, because none of the pills from 2001 onwards had 165mg of MDMA in them, or the odd few did. If they bring out a batch of MDMA/MDA pills, then they deserve an award. I can't wait to see how strong the next batch is, because they're getting stronger and stronger... Proud to be a Manc, right now.



Nice to hear mate. Truly cant wait... impressive press with all the diff colours and logos too  better than the defqon, partyflock, android synth would you say regardless of them being stronger?


----------



## hexagram

can't wait til I get can some all stars, there actually more expensive than crystal but it sounds like they're worth it.


----------



## opiaterock

yoyo50 said:


> I had two blue ghosts (lighter blue with r,score line) a few pages back and posted a link to PR, they aint 230mg



No these were very dark blue with the R score goin to the right and a hard pill.. Trippy


----------



## gregoire2k3

Went Amsterdam the weekend and had some 'Green Androids'...well I have never been so fucked after 1 pill since I first started doing pills. Awesome come up, then it just got a bit too much for me for about 15mins then it was just bliss. Had 1 and a half along with some md finish the day off.


----------



## tolo

Anyone hear of blockbusters in dublin? A mate said he was doing them at a festival last weekend, I couldn't see any on the irish pill reports but came across a report on UK pill reports. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## bogman

tolo said:


> Anyone hear of blockbusters in dublin? A mate said he was doing them at a festival last weekend, I couldn't see any on the irish pill reports but came across a report on UK pill reports. Anyone know anything about them?



could be these ? http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31810#comments


----------



## deano88

been offered some beautiful looking blue pills shaped like a mushroom anybody came accross these?


----------



## Mendo_K

deano88 said:


> been offered some beautiful looking blue pills shaped like a mushroom anybody came accross these?



1up?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32189


----------



## bogman

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2844

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2843

2 different Mortal Kombats sent to the US for lab testing, both sent from Scotland.


----------



## bogman

Results from Saferparty

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_August_2013_3.pdf

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ngen_PDF_2013/MDMA+Amphetamin_August_2013.pdf

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_August_2013_2.pdf

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/Coffein_August_2013.pdf


----------



## Mendo_K

bogman said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/Coffein_August_2013.pdf



Ha, thats what some cunt was trying to flog as Rockstars, £2 a go im not suprised, but more expensive than a coffee..

Some new presses about, also them red McDonalds.. were they not the center of the PMA storm a while back. Remember Parklife put up a notice about them


----------



## meerkatmonster

Cream playboys are speed, they smell of it faintly and they are quite sticky also. and sourced through a phet dealer although marketed as "E's". No idea of dosage


----------



## Treacle

Mendo_K said:


> Ha, thats what some cunt was trying to flog as Rockstars, £2 a go im not suprised, but more expensive than a coffee..
> 
> Some new presses about, also them red McDonalds.. were they not the center of the PMA storm a while back. Remember Parklife put up a notice about them


That was pink Ms. Those are definitely red. I'm hoping those vile pink things have fucked off.


----------



## anonEuser

This weekend a "friend" has offered me Green Apples XTC, £4 a pop on bulk, I declined the offer.

Has anybody got any information on the pink smiley? apparantly 160mg according to a contact.


----------



## PlayHard

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32204 - the smileys your referring to? also 1s with the r n single breakline


----------



## anonEuser

^^Yes, that is them^^ 

Thanks for the link to pillreports


----------



## bogman

http://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/alertas.html results from a Spanish lab


----------



## Badger92

anyone know anything about yellow pacman pills? floating around north london atm, just came about last weekend.

yellow in colour, cross breakline (double break) on the back, and a pressed-out (not indented) pacman on the front. NOT a ghost, but an actual pacman.

cant find any info on them, good or bad. any info before saturday night would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## smik2

Any reports on yellow smurfs?


----------



## Digger909

Yellow smurfs? Got one ere but not tried yet. Came from v reliable source so should be good to go. 100mg pills.


----------



## bogman

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...udden-death-of-belfast-teenager-29519912.html

girl had being taking "pills" but no news yet of what type. got a text from somebody who knew the girl and her BF.


----------



## Mendo_K

Can anyone else view these vidoes? Apparntley a large MDMA lab bust stretching from Poland to Belgium, Holland and Turkey.

Calling it the "larget drug lab in Europe," all looks very proffesional..



> Police dismantles largest drug lab in Europe in Chimay
> 
> Investigators of the Federal Judicial Police (FGP) of Asse, 14 people were arrested who were part of an international drug ring. The organization, which had branches in Belgium, Poland and Turkey, would have been dealing with the large-scale production and sale of MDMA or ecstasy. The ecstasy lab in Chimay is the largest ever dismantled in Europe.
> 
> At 30 raids in Belgium, Poland and the Netherlands were not only arrested suspects but also two labs and two warehouses and discovered a small tonnes of finished MDMA seized. Reports that the federal prosecutor, that is in charge of the investigation.
> 
> Contra Strategies
> According to the federal prosecutor formed the various suspects of Belgian, Polish and Turkish nationality, a well-structured criminal organization that was active for several years and is heavily involved with the production of MDMA. In addition, they kept the different parts of the production process that was completely separate from any police raid not lost. They hid their laboratories and warehouses also behind false walls and made use of counter-strategies to thwart. Observations or other police techniques Firearms were also not strange to them.
> 
> For months research
> The FGP of Asse conducted months of research into the organization, in cooperation with Europol and various federal and local police. That investigation led to Thursday 21 raids in Belgium, in the region of Antwerp, Brussels, Charleroi, Hasselt, Leuven, Nivelles, Bergen and Turnhout. Carried out with the support of the special intervention units of the federal police, fire, and laboratory intervention of the federal police and Europol. Additionally found in Poland eight raids and place in the Netherlands.
> 
> 14 arrests
> On that searches the police could pick 14 people, of whom 11 are brought before the investigating magistrate in Brussels De Coster. Who should decide on their arrest. The investigators also discovered two laboratories and two warehouses and found nearly 1,000 pounds of MDMA. 25 kilos of MDMA can be an average of 1.5 million ecstasy pills made. In addition to the finished product, the police also 18.5 tons safrololie take, a product used in the manufacture of MDMA, as well as a dozen cars.


http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/957/Binnen...2/Politie-legt-groot-drugsnetwerk-bloot.dhtml


1 Tonne Of MDMA, 18.5 tons of safrole, thats just what they caught them with,, must have been some production labs, says in massive warehouses. Fucking vidoes on that link wont work though, must have been able to pump out a fuck load of md.

Said they were also producing Tablets,,, must be one of the big pressers this surely??


----------



## RC Enthusiast

I had a feeling, what with the pimpness of the pills being churned out, something had to give sooner or later. Better stock up on your Nintendos, supermans, androids etc. Back to a drought I guess.


----------



## stereo mic

I hope not.


----------



## Mendo_K

Back to the drought? I very much doubt it, theres fuck loads of labs out there. The UK seems to even have its own MDMA/Pill market currently, it will make a dent in the market for a while yeah, nothing noticeable though, just a void for someone else to fill. Says they were very concerned with keeping the distribution/production separate, someone will just take over.

Plus the hundreds of other labs in Germany, Holland etc There is so many different batches of MDMA about, can tell there is clearly a lot of labs, still seems like a big operation no doubt. There was only a drought due to lack of precursor, seems like its everywhere now.


----------



## RC Enthusiast

That's true. I guess 5 million pills is a drop in the ocean.


----------



## swedger77

Digger909 said:


> Yellow smurfs?



Id heard they were just the same as normal smurf but with jaundice


----------



## swampdragon

Teehee.


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2013/XTC_MDMA_Koffein_August_2013_2.pdf

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2013/MDMA_hoch_August_2013_4.pdf

then this little pill with only caffeine http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2013/Coffein_August_2013_2.pdf


----------



## connexion23

RC Enthusiast said:


> That's true. I guess 5 million pills is a drop in the ocean.



"Products seized included around 1,000 kilograms of MDMA and *18.5 tons of ecstasy precursor safrole*, Miss Roggen said." 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor....3bn-found-in-Europes-biggest-drugs-raid.html

That's a lot of safrole ...


----------



## Mendo_K

Aye it will affect production for a bit, but price, quantity  will remain...


----------



## Digger909

> U





Mendo_K said:


> Aye it will affect production for a bit, but price, quantity  will remain...



Word is, these are the android pressers 

Funny though, all that safrole seized and people were complaining about the lack of empathy on those pills. I thought the safrole synth mdma was the old skool loved up recipe?


----------



## Safrolette

Mendo_K said:


> Calling it the "larget drug lab in Europe," all looks very proffesional..
> 
> 1 Tonne Of MDMA, 18.5 tons of safrole, thats just what they caught them with,, must have been some production labs, says in massive warehouses. Must have been able to pump out a fuck load of md...must be one of the big pressers this surely??


There's a large scale draught coming, I wonder 


Mendo_K said:


> Back to the drought? I very much doubt it.


Just read your post, Mendo_K, I'm a lot less optimistic than you... hope you are right, however


----------



## oui

Digger909 said:


> Word is, these are the android pressers
> 
> Funny though, all that safrole seized and people were complaining about the lack of empathy on those pills. I thought the safrole synth mdma was the old skool loved up recipe?




Shit, where did you hear that? 

P.s. tried those Smurfs yet? Thinking about getting a few


----------



## Digger909

Someone mentioned it on pillreports. I checked with my nl friend and it appears to be true.


----------



## JG0007

Digger909 said:


> Someone mentioned it on pillreports. I checked with my nl friend and it appears to be true.



Well I could be wrong but I finks them boys go the PMK route and have done for some time.


----------



## Sprout

Orange Mercs flooding in, speed + BZP.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Digger909 said:


> Funny though, all that safrole seized and people were complaining about the lack of empathy on those pills. I thought the safrole synth mdma was the old skool loved up recipe?



This! 

So the MDMA in andriods/skulls/party flocks was all safrole synthesized?!!! 
I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## xTalK

Exactly my thinking a4b.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Blows the safrole theory out the water if it turns out to be true.


----------



## jancrow

It is layer upon layer of hearsay, spun out like a fine pearl. The Inception of hesaidshesaid.


----------



## PlayHard

whats to say the safrole seized  - wasnt being distributed around most the groups producing pill's? Only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Mendo_K

What? Selling it to other labs, but not actually using it themselfes instead sourcing different precursor to use in there own pills? No one has a fucking clue at this point anyway, all Ive heard is that theres a fuck load more labs, this seemed like a HUGE one. Not enough for a drought though.


----------



## PlayHard

no i mean supplying outsiders round different parts of europe to produce pills for them but keeping it as a side project so the production of fine beans can continue ? might not make much sense but whats not to say they've been distrubiting the main igreidant to others to keep production going for when they've been caught? although no doubt the whole ring would of eben brought down if this was the case.


----------



## meerkatmonster

Here in Bristol mdma crystal has been completely unavailable in large amounts for over a week now! As far as I know its the first time there has been a real drought here in roughly 2 years. 

Buying by the gram is still possible but probably not for long as what's around is just what's left over from before the drought hit!


----------



## swampdragon

I spoke to a guy at a festival this weekend who said he'd been sold PMA as MDMA crystal.. he said it was a clear crystal, and I asked whether it could've been methylone instead and he said "no, my mate's a drug expert* and he said it was PMA." Presumably he assumed this due to onset time? Dunno.. didn't push my quizzing further but it's worrying if true.

(*Anyone on here?)


----------



## PlayHard

whos to say what he was/she was sold? I know we all havent got access to test kits but its about time every one invested in a kit n were testing everything & anything what comes there way even if it has good reports on pr etc


----------



## erbaviva_girls

guys does anyone know if there are good pills in Ibiza? I have to leave and I would like to know if there are pills good


----------



## parttime crackhead

Got a text from a mate just the other day confirming that orange lovehearts are good.


----------



## Mendo_K

Ive actually heard of GOOD .. wait for it.. Rockets that are kicking bout, they are ment to be blue and actaully quite strong.

Drought must be kicking in though, cant get them till friday.


----------



## teed231

Any word on the quality of light orange-ish-brown heart-shaped pills going around London? Logo says LOVE on them. Bit concerned by the reports going round of PMA in love hearts... Can't find a pic that shows the PMA love hearts though. Any idea?


----------



## smik2

teed231 said:


> Any word on the quality of light orange-ish-brown heart-shaped pills going around London? Logo says LOVE on them. Bit concerned by the reports going round of PMA in love hearts... Can't find a pic that shows the PMA love hearts though. Any idea?



I had these in Glasgow a few weeks ago, seemed like a good medium dose pill to me but I had been drinking before taking it.


----------



## King87

Only done beans couple times before, so need some advice on the following;

Guy I know has some Space Monkeys in the London area, I haven’t got a pic of them but I am assuming they are these on pill report, but the report is pretty old.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30861

Can anyone confirm if they have had them, and if they are safe? Nice 1.


----------



## PlayHard

could possibly well be what you've posted or a paul frank / ape? http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...submit.x=35&submit.y=14&submit=Search+Reports


----------



## whittt

anybody heard anything about the purple grenades? rumoured to be the new supermans? been offered them but dont know too much about them!


----------



## King87

PlayHard said:


> could possibly well be what you've posted or a paul frank / ape? http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...submit.x=35&submit.y=14&submit=Search+Reports



Thanks for the reply. I will try get a pic and post it up.

Anyone else had dealings with Space Monkeys?


----------



## Nspire

whittt said:


> anybody heard anything about the purple grenades? rumoured to be the new supermans? been offered them but dont know too much about them!



They are indeed the new supermans and are same stre,gth like the supermans (~200mg MDMA)


----------



## whittt

thanks for getting back to me, ended up going with the supermans anyway they were quality last time. hope i dont miss out passing on the grenades!


----------



## andgy2777

Sad times, another two fatalities and more in hospital. Last day of the festival cancelled too. 
http://gothamist.com/2013/09/01/electric_zoos_last_day_cancelled_du.php


----------



## anonEuser

I have noticed a lot of people selling M1/Methylone/bk-mdma as crystal mdma, anyone else noticed this? Strange thing is people say its the best mdma that they have ever had!


----------



## PlayHard

Best mdma they've ever had? i feel sorry for these people been sold such garbage!

+ AndyG - sad times indeed, RIP to those 2 unfortunate people. & I havent seen a report from you on PR for awhile - you been having a break?


----------



## PlayHard

Best mdma they've ever had? i feel sorry for these people been sold such garbage! although if theyre happy to be ripped off n not test wha t they are buying fair play

+ AndyG - sad times indeed, RIP to those 2 unfortunate people. & I havent seen a report from you on PR for awhile - you been having a break?


----------



## snowballs i miss u

thanks digger909. i am personal message you before, and shouldnt had with me been green lighter! lol i should have looked at the rules better! cheers anyway all the best!


----------



## andgy2777

PlayHard said:


> I havent seen a report from you on PR for awhile - you been having a break?



Kinda yeah - having a break from buying - accumulated far too much! Still having a session 3 or 4 times a year


----------



## Acid4Blood

Tried some lovely clear MDMA crystal from Portugal yesterday. 170mg each had me & girlfriend in absolute bliss for the day, dancing/fucking/cuddling for hours, doing wee bumps of K every now & again. Felt like a purer/cleaner synth than the MDMA in the blue ghosts, which is also extremely clean IMO. Its a clear/white/transparent crystal but feels exactly the same as the moist dirty brown "cola" MD from last year (absense of skag & comedown & with a much more pronounced empathy). Will post a pic tomorrow. %)


----------



## oui

Getting a few Nintendo Allstars to try this weekend! Looking forward to it as the Ninja Turtles where probably the best pills I've ate since my first and Ive tried most of the high rated ones (Defqon, Partyflock, Mortal Kombat, Lamborghini, Ghosts, Androids)


----------



## knock

Thread of the Future


----------

